# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Եվրո 2008

## Աբելյան

սրանք խմբերն են

A
Պորտուգալիա
Շվեյցարիա
Թուրքիա
Չեխիա

B
Ավստրիա
Գերմանիա
Լեհաստան
Խորվաթիա

C
Ֆրանսիա
Իտալիա
Հոլանդիա
Ռումինիա

D
Շվեդիա
Իսպանիա
Հունաստան
Ռուսաստան

Հեչ դուրս չի եկել վիճակահանությունը. Շվեյցարիան ու Թուրքիան, Գերմանիան ու Լեհաստանը, Ֆրանսիան ու Իտալիան, Ռումինիան ու Հոլանդիան, Շվեդիան ու Իսպանիան, Հունաստանը ու Ռուսաստանը, Իսպանիան ու Ռուսաստանը, Իսպանիան ու Հունաստանը էլի իրար հետ են:

Ստեղ կքննարկենք մյուս տարվա Եվրոպայի առաջնությանը վերաբերվող ամեն ինչ:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Ես կլինեմ Իսպանիայի կողմը:

----------


## BOBO

Պորտուգալիա(ինչպես միշտ) ու մեկել Իսպանիա :Hands Up: 
Բայց թե ով չեմպիոն կդառնա այ էտ արդեն չեմ կարա ասեմ :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ցանկությունս ու պատասխանս է՝ *ԻՏԱԼԻԱ*:

----------


## _DEATH_

:Sad:  Սենեգալը չկա,  ...,  ուրեմն Հունաստան  :Smile: , իմ մոտ տենց չի, որ նայեմ ովա ամենաուժեղ թիմը ու ասեմ  :Ok:

----------


## BOBO

> Սենեգալը չկա,  ...,  ուրեմն Հունաստան , իմ մոտ տենց չի, որ նայեմ ովա ամենաուժեղ թիմը ու ասեմ


Տո դու ու՞ր, ֆուտբոլն ու՞ր :Jpit: 
Լավա չասիր Չինաստանը խի չկա :LOL:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Տո դու ու՞ր, ֆուտբոլն ու՞ր
> Լավա չասիր Չինաստանը խի չկա


ես տենց բան խի պտի ասեի որ, եթե չինացին դու ես, սաղ վեշերդ չիանկանա....

Ուր ես, ընտեղ էլ ֆուտբոլը, ես ոչ չինացի եմ, ոչ էլ իտալացի, ես ՀԱՅ եմ: Էն մի հատ ֆլեշ կա, իտալիան Եվրոպայի հետա համեմատում, Եվրոպայում սաղ օրը սպորտով են զբաղվում, իսկ իտալիայում սաղ օրը ֆուտբոլ նայում  :LOL: , ես պարամ մարդ չեմ, որ սաղ օրը ֆուտբոլ նայեմ, բայց ընդհանրապես ֆուտբոլը ամենասիրածս սպորտա ու նրանց ովքեր սաղ օրը ստավկա են դնում ու սաղ օրը դրա համար ուշադիր նայում խաղը ոնցա պրծնելու ֆուտբոլի սիրահար չեմ համարում: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա Եվրո, աշխարհի խաղեր, ասեմ որ եթե հարմարա լինում, աշխատում եմ ոչ մի խաղ բաց չթողել:

----------


## REAL_ist

եթե Ռաուլին կանչեն, Իսպանիա եմ բալետ անելու, եթե չե Ֆրանսիա ՝չեմպիոն

----------


## BOBO

> ես տենց բան խի պտի ասեի որ, եթե չինացին դու ես, սաղ վեշերդ չիանկանա....
> 
> Ուր ես, ընտեղ էլ ֆուտբոլը, ես ոչ չինացի եմ, ոչ էլ իտալացի, ես ՀԱՅ եմ: Էն մի հատ ֆլեշ կա, իտալիան Եվրոպայի հետա համեմատում, Եվրոպայում սաղ օրը սպորտով են զբաղվում, իսկ իտալիայում սաղ օրը ֆուտբոլ նայում , ես պարամ մարդ չեմ, որ սաղ օրը ֆուտբոլ նայեմ, բայց ընդհանրապես ֆուտբոլը ամենասիրածս սպորտա ու նրանց ովքեր սաղ օրը ստավկա են դնում ու սաղ օրը դրա համար ուշադիր նայում խաղը ոնցա պրծնելու ֆուտբոլի սիրահար չեմ համարում: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա Եվրո, աշխարհի խաղեր, ասեմ որ եթե հարմարա լինում, աշխատում եմ ոչ մի խաղ բաց չթողել:


Զբաղվելուս վախտը արդեն անցել ա, դրա համար ել մենակ նայում եմ :Jpit: 
Եթե էտ ստավկի մոմենտով էլ ինձ ի նիկատի ունես ասեմ որ միշտ ֆուտբոլ նայում եմ, բայց հազվադեպ եմ ստավկա դնում, ըտեղից =>...
 Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ին :Jpit:  ասեմ որ համաձայն եմ սրա հետ: 



> Հեչ դուրս չի եկել վիճակահանությունը. Շվեյցարիան ու Թուրքիան, Գերմանիան ու Լեհաստանը, Ֆրանսիան ու Իտալիան, Ռումինիան ու Հոլանդիան, Շվեդիան ու Իսպանիան, Հունաստանը ու Ռուսաստանը, Իսպանիան ու Ռուսաստանը, Իսպանիան ու Հունաստանը էլի իրար հետ են:


Ինձ թվում ա հեչ հետաքրքիր չի ըլնելու առաջնությունը, բայց հուսամ ըտենց չի ըլնի :Smile:

----------


## Vishapakah

Եթե ուշադիր խմբերի դասավորությանը նաել եք, թուրքերը ինչպես միշտ ահեղ մրցակից չունեն. Իհարկե պորտուգալացիները և չեխերը լավ են խաղում, բայց թուրքիայի համար ահեղ չես համարի.

----------


## Ֆելո

Ֆրանսիա չեմպիոն :Tongue:

----------


## Bergmann

Հունաստան, ոչ մեկ չէր հավատում որ Հունաստանը Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն կդառնա բայց դե դառավ  :Cool: 




> Ֆրանսիա չեմպիոն


Ֆրանսիա չէ Կենտրոնաաֆրիկյան հանրապետություն :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

բալետ եմ անելու Շվեյցարիա, Խորվաթիա, Ֆրանսիա, Իտալիա, Ռումինիա, Շվեդիա, Հունաստան
իսկ ով չեմպիոն կդառնա՝ մեծ հարցական ա առայժմ

----------


## _DEATH_

> Հունաստան, ոչ մեկ չէր հավատում որ Հունաստանը Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն կդառնա բայց դե դառավ


Ես հավատում էի ու միշտ, եթե Սենեգալ լինի Սենեգալ եմ բալետ անելու, չլինի Հունաստան  :Cool:  :





> Ֆրանսիա չեմպիոն


Որ Սենեգալը չկա դրա համար ես ասում չէ ՞՞  :LOL: , էն մի քանի տարի առաջ ամենասկզբի խաղը ում ճանաչում էի Ֆրանսիա էր բալետ անում, ես Սենեգալ  :Ok: , տենանք էս անգամ ովա ֆրանսիայի հետ խաղալու, ու Սենեգալի տեղը   :LOL:  :

----------


## salatik

Չնայած որ Յուվենտուսի մեծ երկրպագու եմ, բայց Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականի կողքով չեմ կարողանում անտարբեր անցնեմ: Համենայն դեպս անցած աշխարհի խաղերին Մատերացիի արածից հետո Իտալիայի հաղթանակը 0-ի էր հավասար:

----------


## Սերխիո

*Ֆրանսիա*, իմ առաջին ֆուտբոլային սերը :Love:

----------


## Kita

> եթե Ռաուլին կանչեն, Իսպանիա եմ բալետ անելու, եթե չե Ֆրանսիա ՝չեմպիոն


Իսկ երբ պարզ կդառնա խաղալու է, թե ոչ և ինչից է կախված կխաղա, թե ոչ:

Ես Իսպանիայի կողմն եմ, չնայած Պորտուգալիային շատ շատ եմ սիրում, բայց դե չեն անցնի :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսկ երբ պարզ կդառնա խաղալու է, թե ոչ և ինչից է կախված կխաղա, թե ոչ:


պարզ դառնալը չգիտեմ ,բայց կախված ա մի հիմար ծերուկի քմահաճույքից :Angry2:

----------


## Shauri

Իտալիա, իմ առաջին ու միակ սերը  :Love: 
Թարսի պես ամենադժվար խումբն իրենցն է...  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իտալիա, իմ առաջին ու միակ սերը 
> Թարսի պես ամենադժվար խումբն իրենցն է...


զարմանում եմ,ինչու են աղջիկները հիմնականում Իտալիա սիրում, կարծում եմ դա այդքան էլ ֆուտբոլի հետ կապված չէ...
*Սալատիկը* միակ բացառությունն է :Hands Up:

----------


## Kita

> զարմանում եմ,ինչու են աղջիկները հիմնականում Իտալիա սիրում, կարծում եմ դա այդքան էլ ֆուտբոլի հետ կապված չէ...
> *Սալատիկը* միակ բացառությունն է


Որպես բացառություն քեզ ես :Smile:  Երբեք չեմ սիրել :Smile: 
Այ բայց ինչ են մտածում, իսկ ո՞վ է լինելու թիմի ավագը, Իսպանիայի էլի:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ֆրանսիայի երկրպագուն եմ՝արդեն շատ երկար տարիներ(Եվրոպայի բրազիլացիներն են): Բայց ստորության օրենքի(զակոն պոդլոստի) համաձայն Իտալիան հաղթելու ա…

----------


## Ambrosine

Եթե Ռաուլը չխաղա, նայելս էլ չի գա :Sad: 
Բայց քվեարկել եմ Իսպանիայի օգտին :Think:

----------


## Cesare

Չեխիան ա դառնալու Իմ կարխիքով :

----------


## JUVE-ATAT

> Ֆրանսիայի երկրպագուն եմ՝արդեն շատ երկար տարիներ(Եվրոպայի բրազիլացիներն են): Բայց ստորության օրենքի(զակոն պոդլոստի) համաձայն Իտալիան հաղթելու ա…


Այ ախպեր ջան,բայց եթե Իտալիան հաղթի ինչու ա դա ստորության օրենքի(զակոն պոդլոստի) համաձայն ,ախր Իտալիան հենցընենց թիմ չի ու պատահական խաղացողներ չեն խաղում այդտեղ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Չեխիան ա դառնալու Իմ կարխիքով :


տեսնենք էլ ովա մեր հետ համակարծիք  :Wink:

----------


## salatik

ՊèTrօ$ ջան մենակ ես ու դու համակարծիք ենք շատ դեպքերում  :Ok: 
Մենակ ափսոս որ Դոմենեկը Տրեզեգեին էլ չի կանչում հավաքական  :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

> ՊèTrօ$ ջան մենակ ես ու դու համակարծիք ենք շատ դեպքերում 
> Մենակ ափսոս որ Դոմենեկը Տրեզեգեին էլ չի կանչում հավաքական


Տրեզեգեին շատ եմ սիրում ,բայց դե ֆրանսիային ավելի շատ,ուստի ելնելով Ֆրանսիայի շահերից, կողմ եմ Դոմենեկին ,չնայած որոշումը կարող է փոխի,եթե  Դավիդը շարունակի ռմբահարել իտալական ակումբներին սերիա Ա-ում:
Համել այլրընտրանք լիքը կա` Բենզեմա :Hands Up: ,Սիսե...
Իսկ Բեն Արֆայի ու Նասրիի հետ մեծ հույսեր եմ կապում

----------


## Taurus

Երկրպագելու եմ Գերմանիային, բայց քվեարկել եմ Իսպանիա, իրանք այս պահին ամենաուժեղն են, կենտրոնում խաղում են 3 տաղանդ, Xavi Intesa Fabregas
անդրադառնանք խմբերին
A
Պորտուգալիա
Չեխիա
Շվեյցարիա
Թուրքիա
 Պորտուգալացիները ու Շվեյցարացիները թուրքերի դեմ միշտ լավ են խաղացել, այնպես որ այստեղ ամենի ինչ պարզ է: Եթե Չեխերը հանկարծակի չպարտվեն Շվեյցարիաին, ապա պորտուգալացիների հետ կանցնեն առաջ:


B
Ավստրիա
Գերմանիա
Լեհաստան
Խորվաթիա
Խորվաթները հիմա հիանալի խաղ են ցույց տալիս, երևի ավելի կաճեն մինչ առաջնություն, իսկ լեհերը ինչպե միշտ խայտառակ կլինեն, ավստրիան շանս չունի, բաց սեփական դաշտում կարո ա 3 տեղը գրավել

C
Ֆրանսիա
Իտալիա
Հոլանդիա
Ռումինիա
"Մահվան" խումբ, հիշեք ինչ եմ ասում, ֆրանսիան ու իտալիան դուրս են մնալու, իտալացիները ընդհանրապես գրավելու են վերջին տեղը

D
Շվեդիա
Իսպանիա
Հունաստան
Ռուսաստան
Իսպանիա-Շվեդիա ոչոքի, իսկ թե ով կգրավի առաջին տեղը կախված ա գոլերի տարբերությունից

----------


## Cesare

> C
> Ֆրանսիա
> Իտալիա
> Հոլանդիա
> Ռումինիա
> "Մահվան" խումբ, հիշեք ինչ եմ ասում, ֆրանսիան ու իտալիան դուրս են մնալու, իտալացիները ընդհանրապես գրավելու են վերջին տեղը


*Ֆրանսիան ու Ռումինյան են անցնելու :*

----------


## Vishapakah

> *Ֆրանսիան ու Ռումինյան են անցնելու :*


Նիդերլանդները և Իտալիան են անցնելու. :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ֆրանսիան ու Իտալիան են անցնելու, Հոլանդիան էլ վերջի տեղ ա բռնելու

----------


## Kita

> Ֆրանսիան ու Իտալիան են անցնելու, Հոլանդիան էլ վերջի տեղ ա բռնելու


Հայկ նկատել ես, որ երեքն էլ նույն խմբում են: :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Գալու ես ֆուտբոլի ու վերջ:

----------


## Աբելյան

քվեարկեցի Գերմանիա

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Հայկ նկատել ես, որ երեքն էլ նույն խմբում են:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Գալու ես ֆուտբոլի ու վերջ:


հա
սենց են դասավորվելու
1. Իտալիա 2 հաղթանակ 1 պարտություն, գնդակներով՝ 3-1, 6 միավոր
2. Ֆրանսիա 1 հաղթանակ 2 ոչ ոքի, գնդակներով՝ 4-3, 5 միավոր
3. Ռումինիա 1 հաղթանակ 1 ոչ ոքի 1 պարտություն, գնդակներով՝ 4-5, 4 միավոր
4. Հոլանդիա  1 ոչ ոքի 2 պարտություն, գնդակներով՝ 2-4, 1 միավոր

ֆուտբոլը չեմ կարա գամ

----------


## Shauri

> զարմանում եմ,ինչու են աղջիկները հիմնականում Իտալիա սիրում, կարծում եմ դա այդքան էլ ֆուտբոլի հետ կապված չէ...
> *Սալատիկը* միակ բացառությունն է


Ուրիշների դեպքում չգիտեմ, բայց իմ դեպքում հաստատ կապված է։ Իտալիայի հավաքականին սիրեցի իրենց՝ իմ նայած առաջին իսկ խաղից, երբ 1998թ. աշխարհի առաջնության ժամանակ 3։0 հաշվով հաղթեցին Կամերունին  :Love: 




> "Մահվան" խումբ, հիշեք ինչ եմ ասում, ֆրանսիան ու իտալիան դուրս են մնալու, իտալացիները ընդհանրապես գրավելու են վերջին տեղը


Դա Ձեզ միայն թվում է  :Tongue: 
Խոստանում եմ, որ կհիշեմ ու դա դեռ հերիք չի՝ նաև կհիշեցնեմ, երբ որ ժամանակը գա  :Cool: 
 :Love:

----------


## Taurus

Vivaro-ն սահմանել է գործակիցներ յուրաքանչյուր հավաքականի  Եվրո 2008-ում հաղթելու համար

1.Գերմանիա  4.50
2. Իտալիա   6.50
3Իսպանիա  8.00
4Ֆրանսիա   9.00
5Պորտուգալիա	9.00
6Հոլանդիա	10.00
7Խորվաթիա	12.00
8Չեխիա	 15.00
9Շվեիցարիա	20.00
10Հունաստան	25.00
11Ռումինիա  35.00
12Ռուսաստան	40.00
13Շվեդիա	40.00
14 Թուրքիա	45.00
15Լեհաստան	45.00
16Ավստրիա	55.00

----------


## BOBO

Կարելի ա Ռուսաստանի կամ Թուրքիայի վրա դրած :Jpit:

----------


## GevSky

Զարմանում եմ ոիոարոն ի՞նչ հիմքովա Գերմանիային հավատում, իսկ իմ կարծիքով ֆավորիտները Իսպանիան ու Ֆրանսիան, բայց ես ավելի շատ Իսպանիաին եմ հավատում

----------


## Amourchik

Շատ եմ ուզում Իսպանիան հաղթի որովհետև իմ կարծիքով ներկայումս Եվրոպայում ամենակայուն ու գեղեցիկ խաղն է խաղում:Միշտ էլ երկրպագել եմ Իսպանիային նույնիսկ Աշխարհի առաջնությունում նրան էի երկրպագում:
_ԻՍՊԱՆԻԱ_ :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Բայց համաձայնվեք, որ Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականը Զիդանի շնորհիվ սիրվեց աշխարհում :Hands Up: 
Իմ սեփական կարծիքով, աշխարհի ամեա ամենա ֆուտբոլիստնա ինքը:

----------


## Cesare

*Ափսոս հարցումը բաց չի :
Ինձ շաատ հետաքրքիր ա ով ա Չեխիա քվեարկել ???*

----------


## Սերխիո

Հայկո իմ բացած բաժինը ,որ փակել ես, խի չես  ընտեղի քննարկումները տեղափոխե ?

----------


## Աբելյան

ես ձևը չգիտեմ  :Blush: 

Սամվել, եթե դժվար չի, կտեղափոխե՞ս

----------


## Սաքուլ

Ինձ համար ամենատարօրինակն այն է, որ Իսպանիայի օգտին քվեարկել է 15 մարդ: 
Շատ տարօրինակ է: *Իսպանիան մեջից էլ ճղվի չի կարա չեմպիոն դառնա:*

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> *Ափսոս հարցումը բաց չի :
> Ինձ շաատ հետաքրքիր ա ով ա Չեխիա քվեարկել ???*


Ես  :Blush:

----------


## Սաքուլ

Ներսես_AM ջան շատ լավ ես արել, որ Չեխիա ես քվեարկել: Հաստատ Չեխիան ավելի շանսեր ունի չեմպիոն դառնալու, քան թե Իսպանիան: Մի խառնեք Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը Իսպանիայի հավաքականի հետ:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Քվեարկել եմ "ուրիշ". կարծում եմ՝ Անգլիան և Թուրքիան հաղթելու լավ շանսեր ունեն:

----------


## Սաքուլ

Ես քվեարկել եմ Իտալիայի օգտին:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Քվեարկել եմ "ուրիշ". կարծում եմ՝ Անգլիան և Թուրքիան հաղթելու լավ շանսեր ունեն:


Անգլիան չի մասնակցում :Wink:

----------


## furman

Գերմանիա 4EVER!!!!!!!

----------


## Amourchik

> Ինձ համար ամենատարօրինակն այն է, որ Իսպանիայի օգտին քվեարկել է 15 մարդ: 
> Շատ տարօրինակ է: *Իսպանիան մեջից էլ ճղվի չի կարա չեմպիոն դառնա:*


Ես եմ քվեարկել :Smile: Այդպես վստահ պետք չէ լինել կապրենք կտեսնենք ինչպես ասում են :Cool:

----------


## BOBO

Ոփշմ Ռուսաստաննա դառնալու

----------


## Սամվել

Ճիշտն ասած էս տարի կազմով շատտ եմ հավանում Իսպանիային... ինձ թվումա իրանք էլ կդառնեն չնայած ով գիտե  :Think: ... Ամեն դեպքում բավականին լուրջ թիմ է  :Think: 

Իտալիան գտնում եմ որ սերնդափոխություն է ապրում և դժվար թե կարողանա լուրջ մրցակցություն ցույց տալ... Ֆրանսիաի մասին նույնպես լավ կարծիք ունեմ բայց եսիմ ինձ թվումա իրանց տարին չի...  :Think:

----------


## Cesare

> Ոփշմ Ռուսաստաննա դառնալու


*Ետ միանգամից տենց որոշար թե երկար մտածիր ?*

----------


## BOBO

> *Ետ միանգամից տենց որոշար թե երկար մտածիր ?*


14.12.2007, 22:54 -ից մտածում եմ

----------


## REAL_ist

Իսպանիան, ենել առանց Ռաուլ, չեխերից էլ քիչ շանսեր ունի

----------


## Սերխիո

հակակրելու եմ Իսպանիային :
Ֆրանսիան դասականով ենպես ա անելու :

----------


## Taurus

`Չեմպիօնի կոչումը վիճարկվելու է կիսաեզրափակիչում Իսպանիա-Գերմանիա հանդիպման ժամանակ

----------


## Աբելյան

Իսպանիան որ չի դառնա
Գերմանիան կամ Ֆրանսիան են դառնալու

----------


## Artsakh

Ես քվեարկել եմ Պորտուգալիայի օգտին, կարծում եմ լ անակնկալ մատուցելու ավ շանսեր ունի նաև Խորվաթիան, որի մասին կարծես թե մոռացել եք ?

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Ա խմբից դուրս կգան Պորտուգալիա և Շվեյցարիա

Բ ից  Գերմանիա և Խորվաթիա

Գ ից Ֆրանսիա և Իտալիա

Դ ից Շվեդիա և Իսպանիա

----------


## Սերխիո

Ահա  և ապագա հաղթողները :

*Դարպասապահներ*` Գրեգերի Կուպե*/Լիոն/* , Սեբաստիան Ֆրեյ                   
*/Ֆիորենտինա/*, Միքայել Լանդրո* /ՊՍԺ/ ,*Սթիվ Մանդանդա */Մարսել/*

*Պաշտպաններ*`Էրիկ  Աբիդալ և Լիլիամ Թյուրամ */Բարսելոնա/*,Ֆրանսուա Կլեր,Սեբաստիան Սկիլաչչի ,Ժան Ալեն Բոմսունգ */Լիոն /* ,Վիլյամ Գալաս */Արսենալ/* ,Ժյուլեն Էսկուդե* /Սևիլիյա/* ,Պատրիս Էվրա */Մ.Յ./* , Ֆիլիպ Մեքսես */Ռոմա/,*Վիլի Սանյոլ */Բավարիա/ :*

*Կիապաշտպաններ*` Ալու Դիարա */Բորդո/* , Լասանա Դիարա */Պորսմութ/* ,Մաթի Ֆլամինի */ Միլան/* , Կլոդ Մակելելե */ Չելսի/* ,Ժերեմի Թուլալան* /Լիոն/* ,Պատրիկ Վիեյրա * / Ինտեր/:*

*Հարձակվողներ*`Նիկոլա Անելկա և Ֆլորան Մալուդա */Չելսի /* , ,Քարիմ Բենզեմա , Սիդնեյ Գովու , Հատեմ Բեն Արֆա */Լիոն/* ,Ջիբրիել Սիսե, Սամիր Նասրի */Մարսել/* , Ֆրանկ Ռիբերի* / Բավարիա/* , Թիերի Անրի* /Բարսելոն / ,* Բատեֆիմբի Գոմիս* / Սենտ- Էտիեն/* :

----------


## Amourchik

:Cool:  :Tongue:  Հաղթելու է միանշանակ Իսպանիան :Ok: 

Առաջ Իսպանիա քո երկրպագուներին հուսախաբ չանես :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

Բալետ եմ անելու Ֆրանսիային, Պորտուգալիային մեկել Հոլանդիային: Իսպանիայի հետ նորմալ եմ, իսկ Իտալիան տակից էլ չեմ սիրել: Սիրածս թիմը` Անգլիան, դուրս չեկավ  :Sad:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Գերմանիա միայն Գերմանիա :Hands Up: 
Կարծում եմ Գերմանիաի հավաքականը համարվում է համար 1 ֆավորիտը....
Հուսով եմ Յոակիմ Լյովի սաները կարդարացնեն բոլոր Գերմանիաի երկրպագուների սպասելիքները.
Առաջ Գերմանիա..... :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Առա~ջ, Հայաստան*: Վայ, էս ինչ եմ ասում?   :Shok: 
Իսպանիան առանց Ռաուլի չի հաղթի

----------


## Սերխիո

իսպանիան առանց Ռաուլի պադառկ ա

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Իսպանիաի հավաքականի շանսերը ամեն առաջնությունից առաջ էլ բարձր են գնահատել,բայց բոլորս էլ տեսել ենք թե ինչպես են նրանք ամեն առաջնությունում ձախողվում…եվ կարծում եմ ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ն էլ բացառություն չի լինի...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսպանիաի հավաքականի շանսերը ամեն առաջնությունից առաջ էլ բարձր են գնահատել,բայց բոլորս էլ տեսել ենք թե ինչպես են նրանք ամեն առաջնությունում ձախողվում…եվ կարծում եմ ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ն էլ բացառություն չի լինի...


Աստված ձայնդ չլսի /գրառումդ չկարդա :LOL: /

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Ժողովուրդ հիշեցնեմ,որ Գերմանիան ամենաշատն է դարձել Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն՝3 անգամ… :Hands Up: :

----------


## salatik

ես Ֆրանսիայի երկրպագում եմ, բայց Հոլանդիան ու Իտալիան շատ հզոր մրցակիցներ են, դրա համար շատ դժվար կլինի գուշակել թե իրանց խմբից ով կկարողանա շարունակի պայքարը :

7 հունիսի...21:00...Շվեյցարիա...............Չեխիա...A
7 հունիսի...23:45...Պորտուգալիա.......Թուրքիա...A
8 հունիսի...21:00...Ավստրիա............Խորվաթիա...B
8 հունիսի...23:45...Գերմանիա..........Լեհաստան...B
9 հունիսի...21:00...Ռումինիա...............Ֆրանսիա...C
9 հունիսի...23:45...Հոլանդիա..................Իտալիա...C
10 հունիսի...21:00..Իսպանիա.........Ռուսաստան...D
10 հունիսի...23:45..Հունաստան...............Շվեդիա...D
11 հունիսի...21:00..Չեխիա............Պորտուգալիա...A
11 հունիսի...23:45..Շվեյցարիա...............Թուրքիա...A
12 հունիսի...21:00..Խորվաթիա...........Գերմանիա...B
12 հունիսի...23:45..Ավստրիա.............Լեհաստան...B
13 հունիսի...21:00..Իտալիա..................Ռումինիա...C
13 հունիսի...23:45..Հոլանդիա.................Ֆրանսիա...C
14 հունիսի...21:00..Շվեդիա.....................Իսպանիա...D
14 հունիսի...23:45..Հունաստան........Ռուսաստան...D
15 հունիսի...21:00..Շվեյցարիա.......Պորտուգալիա...A
15 հունիսի...23:45..Թուրքիա..........................Չեխիա...A
16 հունիսի...21:00..Լեհաստան.............Խորվաթիա...B
16 հունիսի...23:45..Ավստրիա................Գերմանիա...B
17 հունիսի...21:00..Հոլանդիա..................Ռումինիա...C
17 հունիսի...23:45..Ֆրանսիա......................Իտալիա...C
18 հունիսի...21:00..Հունաստան..............Իսպանիա...D
18 հունիսի...23:45..Ռուսաստան.................Շվեդիա...D

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
*A խումբ*
Պորտուգալիա
Շվեյցարիա
Թուրքիա
Չեխիա


*B խումբ*
Ավստրիա
Գերմանիա
Լեհաստան
Խորվաթիա


*C խումբ*
Ֆրանսիա
Իտալիա
Հոլանդիա
Ռումինիա


*D խումբ*
Հունաստան
Իսպանիա
Շվեդիա
Ռուսաստան

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսպանիաի հավաքականի շանսերը ամեն առաջնությունից առաջ էլ բարձր են գնահատել,բայց բոլորս էլ տեսել ենք թե ինչպես են նրանք ամեն առաջնությունում ձախողվում…եվ կարծում եմ ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ն էլ բացառություն չի լինի...


Ավելի լավ կլինի այս խոսքերը Եվրո 2008ի ավարտից հետո ասեք, դեռ չսկսած արդեն որոշում ենք ովա հաղթում :Xeloq: Կհաղթի կհաղթի չէ չէ :Ok: Առանց Ռաուլի ախր շատ ձանձրալի կլինի չնայած Կասիլյաս, Ռամոս ևս հաճելի կլինի նայել :Cool:

----------


## Deutschland

Կարծում եմ  Գերմանիան ի զորու է հաղթահարել Եվրոն...
Եվ ամենայն հավանականությամբ այդպես էլ լինելու է....
Գերմանիա՜ Գերմանիա՜ Գերմանիա՜ :Hands Up:

----------


## Werder Bremen

:Երկրպագում եմ Գերմանիաի հավաքականին :Love: ,աստված տա վերջապես այս եԱ -ում Գերմանիան վերջ դնի անցած 2 եվրոնների անհաջողություններին եվ սկիզբ նորանոր հաջողությունների...

----------


## Սաքուլ

Ժողովուրդ ջան *Իտալիանա դառնալու*... Ֆրանսիան էլ լավնա:

----------


## VCF

Իսպանիա. Ամենակարգին թիմը:

----------


## Bergmann

Գերմանիա ու Հունաստան, էս երկրներին եմ բալետ անելու

----------


## Deutschland

Գերմանիաի հավաքականի կազմը՝
Ռենե Ադլեր
Անդրեաս Էնկե
Յենս Լեհմանն
Հեյկո Վեստերմանն
Ֆիլիպ Լահմ

----------


## Deutschland

Առնե Ֆրիդրիխ
Կլեմենս Ֆրից
Կրիստոֆ Մեցելդեր
Մարսել Յանսեն
Պեեր Մերտեսակեր

----------


## Deutschland

Բաստիան Շվայնշտայգեր
Թոմաս Հիցլշպերգեր
Սիմոն Ռոլֆես
Թիմ Բորովսկի
Միքայել Բալակ

----------


## Deutschland

Օլիվեր Նոյվիլ
Միրոսլավ Կլոզե
Կեվին Կուրանյի
Դավիդ Օդոնկոր
Մարիո Գոմես

----------


## Deutschland

Կլեմենս Ֆրից
Լուկաս Պոդոլսկի
Տորստեն ֆրինգս

----------


## Taurus

նկարներ համար danke

----------


## Egern.net

Ես այս անգամ էլ կլինեմ Իտալիայի երկրպագու (ԲՈՒՖՈՆ!!!), բայց շատ հարգում եմ նաև Ֆրանսիա, Իսպանիա և Հոլանդիա...

Կարծում եմ այնուամենայնիվ գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ կնայենք...

----------


## VCF

Ճիշտն ասած ինձ թվումա Վիլյան աչքի ա ընկնելու, Իսպանիայի վերջի խաղերին առանց գոլի դաշտից դուրս չի գալի, էլ չեմ ասում էս վերջերս Իտալիային խփած գոլի մասին:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Ես այս անգամ էլ կլինեմ Իտալիայի երկրպագու (ԲՈՒՖՈՆ!!!), բայց շատ հարգում եմ նաև Ֆրանսիա, Իսպանիա և Հոլանդիա...
> 
> Կարծում եմ այնուամենայնիվ գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ կնայենք...


Ես էլ եմ Իտալիայի երկրպագու, ես էլ եմ հարգում Ֆրանսիայի ցուցադրած մակարդակով ֆուտբոլը, մյուս երկուսը- իմիջայլոց: 
Իմ կարծիքով կա'մ Իտալիանա կրելու, կա'մ Ֆրանսիան, բայց ես ավելի հակված եմ Իտալիայի հաղթանակին:

----------


## Deutschland

ՄԵՆՔ ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԻՆ.....

----------


## JUVE-ATAT

Ով Իտալիային է երկրպագում թող ձայն հանի:
ԿԵՑՑԵ ԻՏԱԼԻԱՆ: ԻՏԱԼԻԱ :Clapping:

----------


## Աբելյան

ես

բայց ավելի շատ Ֆրանսիա եմ բալետ անելու

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իտալիան կմասնակցի Եվրո-2008-ին առանց Ֆաբիո Կանավարոյի:
Կանավարոն վնասվածքա ստացել:

----------


## Cesare

> Իտալիան կմասնակցի Եվրո-2008-ին առանց Ֆաբիո Կանավարոյի:
> Կանավարոն վնասվածքա ստացել:


*Հաա Կելինիի ձեռի դաժան գործն ա :
Բայց իմ կարծիքով լավ ա ... Իտալիայի համար :*  :Pardon:

----------


## Egern.net

> Իտալիան կմասնակցի Եվրո-2008-ին առանց Ֆաբիո Կանավարոյի:
> Կանավարոն վնասվածքա ստացել:


բայց առանցքային ֆուտբոլիստ է.... Իտալիայի հավաքականի "կմախքի" հիմնական "կոմպոնենտներից" է իմ համոզմամբ... ափսոս  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

առանց իրա էլ Իտալիան եքա առաջ կգնա

----------


## Սերխիո

Իտալիան դատապարտված ա  :Tongue: ... արժանանալւ ա Եվրո2004-ի  բախտին...

Գորտակերնե'ր , առա՜ջ... :Shout:

----------


## Taurus

Ballack-ը միայնյակ Գերմանիաին կտանի դեպի հաղթանակ, էտ տղեն իսկական ՏՂԱյա, իսկական ավագ ու վայ էն նրան ով իրա դեմը դուրս գա! :Angry2:

----------


## VCF

Իսպանիա-Իսպանիա և դարձյալ Իսպանիա:

----------


## Deutschland

միանշանակ Բալակնա թիմին տանելու առաջ...
Դարպասում ամենայն հավանականությամբ կխաղա Յենս Լեհմաննը`
                                                    Լեհման

Լահմ             Մերտեզակեր           Մեցելդեր              Յանսեն
                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Ֆրինգս  

Ֆրից (Բոռովսկի )                                                   Շվայնշտայգեր

                                              Բալլակ

                                Կլոզե                   Գոմես (Պոդոլսկի)

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Իսպանիա-Իսպանիա և դարձյալ Իսպանիա:



Շատ կցանկանաի Գերմանիա-Իսպանիա եզրափակիչ լիներ...
Գերմանիան կփռկտի ներկայիս իրա կազմով եվ ցուցադրած խաղով ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շատ կցանկանաի Գերմանիա-Իսպանիա եզրափակիչ լիներ...
> Գերմանիան կփռկտի ներկայիս իրա կազմով եվ ցուցադրած կազմով...


Շատ կասկածում եմ, որ Գերմանիան կարող է հաղթել Իսպանիային, դու էլ երևի քո ասածին չհավատացիր :Wink: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Բալլակին, ապա համաձայն եմ, որ ինքն ա թիմին առաջ տանելու

----------


## REAL_ist

Իսպանիան շանս չունի :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսպանիան շանս չունի


Եվրո 2008-ը հաղթելու, թե Գերմանիային?

----------


## Սերխիո

չեմպիոնական կազմը

---------------Կուպե

Կլերկ--Թյուրամ--Գալլաս--Էվրա

-----Վիեյրա--Թուլալան

-------------Նասրի-
Ռիբերի------------------Անրի

-----------Բենզեմա

----------


## Amourchik

Իսպանիան շատ շանսեր ունի հաղթելու և կտեսնեք որ կօգտագործի:Շատ լավ խաղացողներ ունի բարձրակարգ են համարյա բոլորը :Ok:

----------


## salatik

Իմ կարծիքով կհաղթի C խմբից որևէ մեկը:
Չնայած, որ ես Պորտուգալիային էլ եմ համարում ֆավորիտ, անցած ԵՎՐՈ-ի ժամանակ չտեսաք ոնց մինչև վերջ մնաց:
Իսպանիան եթե դառնա չեմպիոն, ուրեմն պետքա կարողանա հաղթի կամ Իտալիային, կամ Ֆրանսիային, կամ էլ Հոլանդիային: 
Գերմանիան ինձ թվումա չի կարողանա հաղթել Պորտուգալիային, իսկ իրանց հանդիպումը ոնց երևումա անխուսափելի կլինի:
Պորտուգալիան էլի ֆինալա դուրս գալու, բայց ում հետ դժվարա ասել:

----------


## Աբելյան

ոչ Իսպանիան շանս ունի, ոչ Պորտուգալիան

----------


## VCF

Իսպանիայի պես կազմ վոչմեկ չունի, Գերմանիան ուժեղա, բայց Իսպանիային չի հասնի:
Եթե Գերմանիայում միհատ Բալլակ կա, ապա Իսպանիայում բոլորը հավասար են ու մի այլ կարգի ուժեղ:

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսպանիայի պես կազմ վոչմեկ չունի, Գերմանիան ուժեղա, բայց Իսպանիային չի հասնի:
> Եթե Գերմանիայում միհատ Բալլակ կա, ապա Իսպանիայում բոլորը հավասար են ու մի այլ կարգի ուժեղ:


 :Hands Up: Լրիվ համաձայն եմ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է ասված :Hands Up: Իսպանիան ամենահզոր կազմը ունի ուզենաք թե չէ :Հնարավոր է որ այս ֆուտբոլիստները միասին այնքան էլ լավ չխաղան բայց մի հատ նայեք ամեն մեկը ինչ ֆուտբոլիստա իրա թիմում, ամեն դեպքում մնաց մեկ օր դիմացեք հետո կասեք որ Իսպանիան չի հաղթի :Cool:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ինչի ա քվեարկությունը փակ :Angry2: : Լավ, քանի չի սկսվել,ասեմ՝ Իտալիա:

----------


## dvgray

Ես կուզենաի որ դառնար - ասեմ ըստ հերթականության
1. Իտալիա
2. Ֆրանսիա
3. Հոլանդիա /հանուն Պորտֆիլդի հիշատակի  :Sad: /

----------


## Սերխիո

Պորտեֆիլդը, կարծեմ ,շոտլանդացի էր…

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ինչի ա քվեարկությունը փակ: Լավ, քանի չի սկսվել,ասեմ՝ Իտալիա:


ես էի տենց ուզեցել  :Wink: 
բայց հետո ես էլ եմ փոշմանել, որովհետև մոռացել եմ ում օգտին եմ քվեարկել

----------


## Ambrosine

բաց թե փակ, եթե Հայկոյի պես տատնվող չես, կմնաս քո կարծիքին: Բայց ես արդեն մոտավորապես գիտեմ, թե  որ երկրի օգտին ով ա քվեարկել: Բայց կյանքում չեմ իմանա, թե ում օգտին ա քվեարկել Հայկոն :LOL:  /սկզբի էջերը նորից կարդալու հավես չկա/

----------


## Guest

> Ինչի ա քվեարկությունը փակ: Լավ, քանի չի սկսվել,ասեմ՝ Իտալիա:


Ես էլ արդեն մի 28 անգամ ներվայնացա դրա համար… 

Ես էլ ասեմ՝ Պորտուգալիա  :Wink:  Ամեն ինչ դրա մասին ա ասում, ես արդեն ամեն ինչ գուշակում եմ ես ֆուտբոլում, բոլոր ձևերը գիտեմ…  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

*Մոդերատորական։ Ժողովուրդ ջան ձեր խաթր բացել եմ*  :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> բաց թե փակ, եթե Հայկոյի պես տատնվող չես, կմնաս քո կարծիքին: Բայց ես արդեն մոտավորապես գիտեմ, թե  որ երկրի օգտին ով ա քվեարկել: Բայց կյանքում չեմ իմանա, թե ում օգտին ա քվեարկել Հայկոն /սկզբի էջերը նորից կարդալու հավես չկա/


հիշեցի. Գերմանիայի
բայց չեմ հիշում խի հանկարծ տենց որոշեցի

----------


## dvgray

> C
> Ֆրանսիա
> Իտալիա
> Հոլանդիա
> Ռումինիա


էս չէի տեսել: Էս բոլոր իմ սիրած թիմերը ընկել են մի խումբ՞
չեսնի չի  :Sad: 

իսկ ե՞րբ են սկսելու խաղալ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Deutschland

> Իսպանիայի պես կազմ վոչմեկ չունի, Գերմանիան ուժեղա, բայց Իսպանիային չի հասնի:
> Եթե Գերմանիայում միհատ Բալլակ կա, ապա Իսպանիայում բոլորը հավասար են ու մի այլ կարգի ուժեղ:


Քանի քանի անգամներա անցյալում Գերմանիան իրա կազմով զիջել շատ թիմերի օրինակ վերցնենք 2002-ին Բրազիլիաին,Իտալիաին,Ֆրանսիաին,նույն քո ասած Իսպանիաին,բայց արի ու տես Գերմանիան հայտնվեց եզրափակիչում չնայած որ Գերմանացիները իրենց ֆուտբոլիստներին ճանապարհեցին մունդիալ 2002 այն հույսով որ գոնե խմբից դուրս կգան.. ԻՍԿ քո ասած մի այլ կարգի ուժեղ թիմը միշտ էլ պռավալիա գնացել,ու նույնիսկ իրա պատմության մեջ մի հատ  գավաթ չի տարել ,դա ուղակի խայտառակությունա նման կազմեր ունեցած հավաքականի համար, սրանից կարելի է ենթադրել որ լավ կազմ ունենալը չի նշանակում ամենակարեվորնա, ամենակարեվորը հավաքական ուժնա, որը Իսպանիաի հավաքականին չի հերիքել չի հերիքում ու դժվար էլ հերիքի հետագայում,իսկ Գերմանիան եղելա ,կա ու կմնա ամենահամախմբված մարտական կոլեկտիվը,իսկ նման խոշորագույն մրցաշարերում առաջնայինը հենց այս հանգամանքնա..Գերմանացիների պես համառ եվ համախմբված կոլեկտիվ չկա...Ի դեպ ասեմ որ այս տարի այտքան էլ ԳԵրմանիան իրա կազմով հետ չի մնում քո Իսպանիաից..
Եվ ետ մի հատ Բալակով չի որոշվում ես զարմանում եմ նման գաղափար արտահայտողների վրա ոնց կարելի է մի ֆոտբոլիստի ցուցադրած խաղով գնահատել թիմի հետագա շանսերը ,չէ որ ֆուտբոլը կոլեկտիվ խաղ է եվ նման միտք կարող է արտահայտել ֆուտբոլից չհասկացող մարդը.Եվ հետո եթե Գերմանիան իրոք ուժեղ չլիներ նրան չեին համարի Եվրո 2008-ի ֆավորիտ..

----------


## Սերխիո

Գերմանին Իսպանիայից, Իտալիայից շատ շանս ունի ,դաժը Պորտուգալիայից

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Գերմանիայի ամենալավ գոտին հարձակումն ա՝Գոմես-Կուրանի կամ Պոդոլսի-Քլոզե, ընտիր ա...

----------


## Deutschland

վաղը կմեկնարկի Եվրո 2008-ը...
ԳԵրմանիա՜ առաջ՜ դեպի հաղթանակ....

----------


## dvgray

Deutschland , էս մի բան էլի հարցնեմ:
Էս Գերմանիային խ՞ի ես  սենց բալետ անում: Կարծեմ մի երևելի թիմ չունի որ բալետ անես  :Xeloq:

----------


## Barça

Գերմանիան իմ կարծիքով ներկայումս շատել լավ թիմ ունի, ու առաջնությունից առաջ մտածում էի որ ամենամեծ շանսերը ինքը ունի, բայց վերջին երկու խաղերը Սերբերի ու Բելառուսների հետ հակառակ բանաը ապացուցեց, Սերբերի հետ էլի մի քիչ հավաքված էին խաղում, Բելառուսների հետ շատ թափթփված  խաղացին: Եթե խաղան են խաղը ինչ խմբայինում էին խաղում ապա գոնե կիսաեզրափակիչ կհասնեն:
իսկ 2002 թվականի վրով պետք չի էտքան ասել որ ֆինալ հելավ, որովհետեվ ոչ խաղն էր ֆուտբոլի նման ոչել մրցակիցները ուժեղ մրցակիցների նման, շատ ավելի լավ խաղաց 2006-ին:

----------


## Amourchik

Ես շատ եմ ուզում որ Իսպանիան հաղթի:P

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ահա Եվրո-2008ի չեմպիոնները:


ՄԵԿԸ պակասում ա :Sad: , բայց... :Hands Up:

----------


## Fedayi

Բա որ ռուսները հերթական հաղթանակը տանեն, "խայտառակ" լինենք...

----------


## Taurus

Raul-ին ի նկատի ունես?
Ճիշտ ա ես էլ չեի ընդգրկի իրան հիմնական կազմ, բայց կիսաեզրափակիչում Գերմանիաի դեմ խաղին նրա փորձը պետք կգար:
Դե ուրեմն կկրվեն ու չեմպիոն չեն դառնա, ու սաղ կսկսեն մարզիչի վրա հարձակվել, որ Raul-ը լիներ, որ սենց որ ընենց :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 56 վայրկյան անց



> Բա որ ռուսները հերթական հաղթանակը տանեն, "խայտառակ" լինենք...


Հա քցենք Ռուսներն ու Շվեդները անցնեն չէ :Hands Up: , բոց կլնի բայց :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Raul-ին ի նկատի ունես?


Հա, բա էլ ում? :Sad: 



> Ճիշտ ա ես էլ չեի ընդգրկի իրան հիմնական կազմ, բայց կիսաեզրափակիչում Գերմանիաի դեմ խաղին նրա փորձը պետք կգար:


Ինչի մենակ կիսաեզրափակիչում? Վատն եք էլի, վատը :Bad:  :LOL:  էդ տղու նման խաղացող Իսպանիայում կա? /իսպանացի/: Քո կարծիքն եմ ուզում իմանալ :Wink: 




> Դե ուրեմն կկրվեն ու չեմպիոն չեն դառնա, ու սաղ կսկսեն մարզիչի վրա հարձակվել, որ Raul-ը լիներ, որ սենց որ ընենց


դրա համար էլ սրտիս խորքում չեմ ուզում հաղթեն  :Angry2:  /կռիսությունս բռնել ա :LOL: /

----------


## Amourchik

> Բա որ ռուսները հերթական հաղթանակը տանեն, "խայտառակ" լինենք...


Բայց դու քո գրածին հավատու՞մ ես: :Xeloq: Եթե քո ասածով լինի, ինչը չափազանց կասկածելի ու անհավանականա, դա երեվի ամբողջ առաջնության արտառոց երևույթը կլինի: :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> ՄԵԿԸ պակասում ա, բայց...


 էնել ոնցա պակասում :Sad: Բայց ոչին մնացածը հո կան :Smile: Իսկ իրանք արժանի են չէ հաղթանակի :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> էնել ոնցա պակասումԲայց ոչին մնացածը հո կանԻսկ իրանք արժանի են չէ հաղթանակի


Եթե այդպես վերցնենք, բոլորն են արժանի հաղթանակի :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
*



			
				Դիտեք EURO 2008, խմեք Coca-Cola, կռիշկեքն էլ ինձ տվեք - Taurus
			
		

*
Էս Կոկա-կոլա վաճառողներից ես լսել? :Wink:  վաճառողները էս են ասում, հատկապես տատիները :LOL:  վայ տատի - տատի :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> էդ տղու նման խաղացող Իսպանիայում կա? /իսպանացի/: Քո կարծիքն եմ ուզում իմանալ


Դե ամեն մեկն էլ  յուրահատուկ ա!

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե ամեն մեկն էլ  յուրահատուկ ա!


հարցը լավ շրջանցեցիր :Smile:  դե լավ, մեկ է չես ասի, որ ինքն ա լավագույնը
էս դու Գերմանիայի կողմից ես? :Shok:

----------


## Amourchik

> Եթե այդպես վերցնենք, բոլորն են արժանի հաղթանակի



ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ հասկանալի չի ում նկատի ունես «բոլորն են արժանի»ասելով :Think:

----------


## Deutschland

> Գերմանիան իմ կարծիքով ներկայումս շատել լավ թիմ ունի, ու առաջնությունից առաջ մտածում էի որ ամենամեծ շանսերը ինքը ունի, բայց վերջին երկու խաղերը Սերբերի ու Բելառուսների հետ հակառակ բանաը ապացուցեց, Սերբերի հետ էլի մի քիչ հավաքված էին խաղում, Բելառուսների հետ շատ թափթփված  խաղացին: Եթե խաղան են խաղը ինչ խմբայինում էին խաղում ապա գոնե կիսաեզրափակիչ կհասնեն:
> իսկ 2002 թվականի վրով պետք չի էտքան ասել որ ֆինալ հելավ, որովհետեվ ոչ խաղն էր ֆուտբոլի նման ոչել մրցակիցները ուժեղ մրցակիցների նման, շատ ավելի լավ խաղաց 2006-ին:


Խաղը համեմատաբար 2006-ի այդքան էլ տպավորիչ չէր ,իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա մրցակիցներին հենց նույն կորեան՝ Իտալիա,Իսպանիա թռցրեց,հենց նույն Ամն- հավաքականը խայտառակեց Պորտուգալացիներին,ինչա կարծումես նման մրցակիցներին շարքից հանող թիմերը այն չեն՞սխալվումես հարցը դրանում չէր նորից եմ ասում բարձր կարգապահություն եվ հավաքական ուժ այս 2-ի շհնորիվ հասավ եզրափակիչ...
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա ընկերական յանդիպումներին մի մոռացի որ դրանք ընդամենը փորձարկումներ էր,եթե ուշադիր հանդիպումները նայելես պետք է տեսած լինես Բելառեւսների դեմ ուրիշ կազմեր Սերբերի հետ ուրիշ,Բելառուսների հետ խաղից հետո մի շարք փորձարկվող ֆոտբոլիստներ հենց խաղի հաջորդ օրը լքեցին թիմը ,եվ հետո դա չի նշանակում որ Գերմանիաի խաղը այն չի ինչ որ նա ցուցադրեց ընտրական փուլի ժամանակ...

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> Ահա Եվրո-2008ի չեմպիոնները:


Ես կասեի Եվրո 2008-ի անհաջողակները.. :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

կասեի Եվրո 2008-ի անհաջողակները.. :Wink: 

Դեռ առաջնությունը չսկսած մի ետքան վստահ եղիր :Wink: Ինչու ես այդքան պատասխանատու բան ասում մի քիչ լավ ուսումնասիրիր ստատիստիկա ասվածը ու նայիր թիմերի կազմերը ու կհասկանաս որ շատ վաղ է նման բան ասելը, համենայն դեպս ես ոչ մի թիմի անհաջողակ չեմ ասել խնդրում եմ դու էլ ուրիշների երկրպագած թիմերին մի վիրավորիր լա՞վ :Ok:  Եթե Իսպանիան պարտվի ես ոչ մի իմ խոսքի համար չեմ զղջա :Ok:

----------


## Egern.net

ինձ թվում է` կանխատեսումներ անելուց առաջ գոնե մեկ անգամ պետք է նայել թե ինչպես են իրենց դրսևորում թիմերը Եվրո2008-ի դաշտերում: Ես ինչքան էլ Իտալիայի երկրպագու եմ, ու կարծում եմ, որ իրենք էլ կհաղթեն, սպասում եմ գոնե մի խաղ նայեմ... մարզիչը ինչպես է կազմակերպում խաղը, ովքեր են մտնում խաղադաշտ, ինչպիսի մարզավիճակում է Դել Պիեռոն, ինչքան վստահ է խաղում Բուֆոնը և այլն և այլն: 

Իսպանիային (արդեն ասել եմ) շատ հարգում եմ, հիանալի խաղացողներ ունեն, բայց ես իրենց թիմային խաղը շատ վաղուց չեմ տեսել (գոնե պաշտոնական խաղերում), ու չգիտեմ... ասենք Անգլիայի կազմն էլ հիանալի է (Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի համարյա ամբողջ "էլիտան" այդ թիմում է), բայց որպես ամբողջութույն/թիմ մոտ է 0ին (ինչպես ցույց տվեց փորձը  :Wink:  )

Գերմանիան երևի միշտ աչքի է ընկել թիմային խաղով, բայց FIFA06-ի կիսաեզրափակիչը ցույց տվեց, որ դա ոչ միշտ է բավարար չեմպիոն դառնալու համար: Իսկ թե այս անգամ ինչ կանեն.... ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել.... առաջին երկու տուրից հետո կերևա  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

Ես իմ խոսքերում պարզապես ասել եմ որ վիրավորանք չհնչի Իսպանիայի հասցերին քանի որ այդ հավաքականն էլ ունի երկրպագուներ:Եվ պետք է բոլորն էլ հարգեն բոլոր հավաքականներին ովքեր դուրս են եկել եզրափակիչ, նույնիսկ նրանց ովքեր դուրս չեն եկել :Ok: Ես լինելով երկար տարիների Իսպանիայի երկրպագու(իհարկե եթե Հայաստանը չկա) չեմ քննադատում ու փնովում ոչ մի հավաքականի և հարգում եմ նրա երկպագուներին:Նամանավանդ որ դեռ առաջնությունն էլ չի սկսվել ինչպես կարելի է ասել որ այս կամ այն թիմը անհաջողակ է :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ հասկանալի չի ում նկատի ունես «բոլորն են արժանի»ասելով


պարզաբանեմ միտքս...
ես Հայաստանի հավաքականի երկրպագու եմ, կարծում եմ, որ բոլոր հայերն էլ: Եթե Հայաստանն ա խաղում, կարևոր չի կազմը, ես Հայաստանին եմ երկրպագում: Բայց օտար հավաքականը սիրելը որն ա? Ես Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կողմից եմ եղել 98 թվից. միայն նրա համար, որ իմ սիրած ֆուտբոլիստը խաղում է այնտեղ: Հիմա եթե ինքը չի խաղում, ապա Իսպանիայի հավաքականին երկրպագելը որս ա? Ուղղակի որ էդքան նայել եմ իրանց խաղերը ու միշտ իրանց կողմից եմ եղել, հիմա չեմ էլ կարող ուրիշ հավաքականի կողմից լինել :Ok: . դե արդեն ժամանակի հետ թշնամանք, հակակրանք կա այլ հավաքականների հանդեպ ու սենց բաներ... /հուսով եմ` պարզ գրեցի, շատ չծավալվեմ/

----------


## Amourchik

> /հուսով եմ` պարզ գրեցի, շատ չծավալվեմ/


Շնորհակալություն :Wink: Այո շատ պարզ էր գրված :Smile: Հասկանալի ա :Wink:

----------


## Barça

> Խաղը համեմատաբար 2006-ի այդքան էլ տպավորիչ չէր ,իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա մրցակիցներին հենց նույն կորեան՝ Իտալիա,Իսպանիա թռցրեց,հենց նույն Ամն- հավաքականը խայտառակեց Պորտուգալացիներին,ինչա կարծումես նման մրցակիցներին շարքից հանող թիմերը այն չեն՞սխալվումես հարցը դրանում չէր նորից եմ ասում բարձր կարգապահություն եվ հավաքական ուժ այս 2-ի շհնորիվ հասավ եզրափակիչ...
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա ընկերական յանդիպումներին մի մոռացի որ դրանք ընդամենը փորձարկումներ էր,եթե ուշադիր հանդիպումները նայելես պետք է տեսած լինես Բելառեւսների դեմ ուրիշ կազմեր Սերբերի հետ ուրիշ,Բելառուսների հետ խաղից հետո մի շարք փորձարկվող ֆոտբոլիստներ հենց խաղի հաջորդ օրը լքեցին թիմը ,եվ հետո դա չի նշանակում որ Գերմանիաի խաղը այն չի ինչ որ նա ցուցադրեց ընտրական փուլի ժամանակ...


2002 թվի առաջնությունը բեր մոռանանք որովեհտև էտի լավ կազմակերպած Շոու էր հատկապես ԻՍպանացինների ու Իտալացինների գլխին:
առաջին խաղից հետո կերևա իրանք ինչի են ընդունակ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եթե մի քիչ ռեալիստորեն մոտենանք իրավիճակին պարզա դառնում,որ հաղթելու հինալի հնարավորություն ունեն Գերմանիան ու Պորտուգալիան:Ա ու Բ խմբերի թիմերից մեկը դուրսա գալու եզրափակիչ:Հիմիկվա Չեխիան չեմ կարծում,որ ի զորուա էտ բանը անելու,Ավստրիան ընդհանրապես համարվում թույլ թիմ,իսկ Լեհաստանը կարծում եմ խմբից էլ դուրս չի գա:Շվեյցարիային կարա օգնի սեփական դաշտի գործոնը,բայց էս անգամ ես իմ համար դա էլ եմ բացառում:
Այսինքն Պորտուգալիան ու Գերմանիան իրար մեջ պետքա որոշեն եզրափակչի առաջին մասնակցին:բայց դե միշտ էլ Կինդեր-Սյուրպրիզ թիմեր լինում են ու ինձ թվումա էս անգամ էտ թիմը կարողա դառնա Խորվաթիան:Ես անձամբ շատ եմ ուզում,որ էս առաջնությունում հաղթի հենց Խորվաթիան,իրանք ընտրական փուլում արդեն ապացուցել են,որ լավ թիմ ունեն:
Իսկ Ց ու Դ խմբերում վիճակն ավելիա լարված:Ստեղ եզրափակչի համար երևի բոլոր թիմերն էլ հավասար շանսեր ունեն,մի փոքր ավելի բարձր եմ դասում Ֆրանսիայի ու Իսպանիայի  շանսերը:
Այսպիսով,երկրպագելու եմ Հոլանդիա,Խորվաթիա,Իսպանիա եռյակին:
Իսկ ավելի օբյեկտիվորեն կարծում եմ,որ եզրափակչում կհանդիպեն Իսպանիան ու Գերմանիան:

----------


## Սերխիո

Գերմանիա-Ֆրանսիա եզրաֆակիչ :
Չեմ հասկանւմ թե խի են խաբնվում Իսպանիայի կազմին ,ախր չուչել թիմ ա ետի ,ու հենց Ռուսաստանը կդաստիրակի ետ բիձու թմին…
Ֆրանսիա
Հոլանդիա
Գերմանիա

----------


## Freddie

> Գերմանիա-Ֆրանսիա եզրաֆակիչ :
> Չեմ հասկանւմ թե խի են խաբնվում Իսպանիայի կազմին ,ախր չուչել թիմ ա ետի ,ու հենց Ռուսաստանը կդաստիրակի ետ բիձու թմին…
> Ֆրանսիա
> Հոլանդիա
> Գերմանիա



Չուչել ա բա ինչ :LOL:  


Գերմանիա :Yahoo:

----------


## VCF

> Քանի քանի անգամներա անցյալում Գերմանիան իրա կազմով զիջել շատ թիմերի օրինակ վերցնենք 2002-ին Բրազիլիաին,Իտալիաին,Ֆրանսիաին,նույն քո ասած Իսպանիաին,բայց արի ու տես Գերմանիան հայտնվեց եզրափակիչում չնայած որ Գերմանացիները իրենց ֆուտբոլիստներին ճանապարհեցին մունդիալ 2002 այն հույսով որ գոնե խմբից դուրս կգան.. ԻՍԿ քո ասած մի այլ կարգի ուժեղ թիմը միշտ էլ պռավալիա գնացել,ու նույնիսկ իրա պատմության մեջ մի հատ  գավաթ չի տարել ,դա ուղակի խայտառակությունա նման կազմեր ունեցած հավաքականի համար, սրանից կարելի է ենթադրել որ լավ կազմ ունենալը չի նշանակում ամենակարեվորնա, ամենակարեվորը հավաքական ուժնա, որը Իսպանիաի հավաքականին չի հերիքել չի հերիքում ու դժվար էլ հերիքի հետագայում,իսկ Գերմանիան եղելա ,կա ու կմնա ամենահամախմբված մարտական կոլեկտիվը,իսկ նման խոշորագույն մրցաշարերում առաջնայինը հենց այս հանգամանքնա..Գերմանացիների պես համառ եվ համախմբված կոլեկտիվ չկա...Ի դեպ ասեմ որ այս տարի այտքան էլ ԳԵրմանիան իրա կազմով հետ չի մնում քո Իսպանիաից..
> Եվ ետ մի հատ Բալակով չի որոշվում ես զարմանում եմ նման գաղափար արտահայտողների վրա ոնց կարելի է մի ֆոտբոլիստի ցուցադրած խաղով գնահատել թիմի հետագա շանսերը ,չէ որ ֆուտբոլը կոլեկտիվ խաղ է եվ նման միտք կարող է արտահայտել ֆուտբոլից չհասկացող մարդը.Եվ հետո եթե Գերմանիան իրոք ուժեղ չլիներ նրան չեին համարի Եվրո 2008-ի ֆավորիտ..


Այ լավ էր վոր Մունդիալ 2002 -ը հիշացրեցիր, վորովհետեվ մունդիալ 2002-ում եթե իհարկե հիշում ես Իսպանիային անարդարացի կերպող ուղակի դուրս թրցրեցին քանի որ Կորեայի հետ Էր խաղում, 3 հատ գոլ չհաշվեցին, ով ա ըտենց բան տեսե, իսկ ետե Իսպանիան կրեր, կարողա և Չեմպիոն դառնար:
 Երկրորդնել նշեմ, որ Իսպանիայի հիմիկվա կազմը շատ ավելի ուժեղա նախկին կազմերից, իհարկե Ռաուլը չեր խանգարի:
Ես հո չեմ ասում որ միանշանակ Իսպանիան ա ըլնելու, ուղակի ամեն թիմ իրա երկրպագուն ունի,ու ես երկրպագում եմ Իսպանիային:

----------


## Vahe

Նոր շատ դուրս եկավ Շվոյցարիայի խաղը, ափսոս որ այս խաղով միավոր չվաստակեցին, երեւի փորձի պակասից էր: Եւ ափսոս, որ Ֆրայը վնասվածք ստացավ: Երեւի իրա համար ավարտվեց առաջնությունը: Չեխիան էս խաղով դժվար թե լուրջ հաջողություններ ունենա:

Մինչեւ առաջնությունը բոլոր մասնակից հավաքականների ընկերական խաղերի հետաքրքիր պահերը նայեցի, ու լավ տպավորություն թողեցին Ֆրանսիան, Պորտուգալիան ու Ռուսաստանը: Ուղղակի Ռուսների պաշտպանությունում մեկ-մեկ անհասկանալի բացեր էին առաջանում, բայց շատ լավ տպավորություն թողեց: Ռուսներից էլ Պոգրեբնյակը վնասվածք ստացավ:

Իսկ իմ ֆավորիտը առաջին հերթին Լուիս Ֆելիպե Սկոլարին է, իսկ հետո նոր Պորտուգալիան: Ուղղակի այդ մարզիչը յուրաքանչյուր իրավիճակից դուրս գալ գիտի: Այս կազմով եւ մարզիչով Պորտուգալիան ՊԵՏՔ է չեմպիոն դառնա:

----------


## BOBO

> Այս կազմով եւ մարզիչով Պորտուգալիան ՊԵՏՔ է չեմպիոն դառնա:


Պետք է, բայց չի կարալու :Sad: 
Էսօրվա խաղում էլ թուրքերը մորթելու են :Not I: 

Իսկ Սկոլարին կարգին ՏՂԱՅԱ :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

լավ են խաղում պորտուգալները, երևի կկրեն, չնայած որ թուրքերը հանկարծակի առաջինը խփեն ոչոքի կլինի, բայց Nunu Gomes-ը լավ չի խաղում, կարելի է Postiga մտցնել :Hands Up:

----------


## BOBO

Դե Պեպեն հզորա էլի :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ֆրայը մեղքս եկա, երեխու պես լացում էր , իսկ Թուրքերը կարգին հավաքական ունեն :
Վաղվա խաղերը անկապ բան են լինլու :

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ով Իտալիային է երկրպագում թող ձայն հանի:
> ԿԵՑՑԵ ԻՏԱԼԻԱՆ: ԻՏԱԼԻԱ


Լավ կլիներ մեր հավաքականը մասնակցեր, իրանց բալետ անեի: Լավ է, ինչ եմ երազում....  :LOL: 
Իսկ սենց բալետ եմ անում (ու միշտ էլ արել եմ) Իտալիաին:  :Hands Up: 




> Իտալիան կմասնակցի Եվրո-2008-ին առանց Ֆաբիո Կանավարոյի:
> Կանավարոն վնասվածքա ստացել:


Լավ չի... Իրա նման երկրորդ "Գոլերի Բռոնի Ժիլետ" չկա սաղ աշխարհում: Բուֆոնի մասին էլ չեմ էլ խոսում:  :Ok: 
Հետո էլ զարմանում են, թե խիա միշտ Իտալիայի պաշտպանությունը ուժեղ...  :Shok:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

չեսնի չի
որ Ֆրայը շարքից դուրս եկավ, արդեն համարյա վերջ, էլ Շվեյցարիան խմբից դուրս չի գա  :Sad: 
բայց երեկ պտի կրեին
երկրորդ խաղն էլ նայելուց կեսից քնել եմ, վերջում նոր զարթնել, ուրախ եմ, որ Ռոնալդուն գոլ չխփեց

----------


## REAL_ist

Պեպեն իսպալնյատ էր անում

----------


## Amourchik

Պեպեն ամենալավ խաղացողներ երեկ Պորտուգալիայի կազմում ճիշտ է երեկ բոլորն էլ լավն էին բայց Պեպեն :Shok: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա Իսպանիայի չուչել լինելուն դա դեռ կտեսնենք :Cool: Մեկել միշտ զարմանում եմ վոնց կարողա ետքան անհարգելից լինել մյուս թիմերի երկրպագուների կարծիքի նկատմամբ :Shok: Ես չեմ կարող օրինակ անպատվել որևէ թիմի իմանալով որ լիքը երկրպագու ունի ու կարողա ինչ - որ մեկին վիրավորեմ :Shok:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ռեդ

Կարճ ու կոնկրետ, Պորտուգալիա ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ ! ! !  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց երեկվա խաղերի արանքում Պետիկյանը մի հատ հետաքրքիր բան ասեց` վերջին առաջնություններում չեմպիոն են դառել էն թիմերը ովքեր ընտրական մրցաշարում հայտնվել են Հայաստանի հետ նույն խմբում:Ըստ էտ ստատիստիկայի էս տարի պտի կամ Պորտուգալիան կրի,կամ Լեհաստանը:
Իսկ երեկ Պորտուգալիան երևի ապահովեց 1/4 եզրափակչի ուղեգիրը,հիմա հետաքրքիրա թե մյուս հաջողակը Չեխիան կլինի,թե Թուրքիան:
Ֆրայը ափսոս էր....

----------


## Սերխիո

> Պեպեն ամենալավ խաղացողներ երեկ Պորտուգալիայի կազմում ճիշտ է երեկ բոլորն էլ լավն էին բայց Պեպեն
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա Իսպանիայի չուչել լինելուն դա դեռ կտեսնենքՄեկել միշտ զարմանում եմ վոնց կարողա ետքան անհարգելից լինել մյուս թիմերի երկրպագուների կարծիքի նկատմամբԵս չեմ կարող օրինակ անպատվել որևէ թիմի իմանալով որ լիքը երկրպագու ունի ու կարողա ինչ - որ մեկին վիրավորեմ


որովհետև ետ բարսելոնավալենսիական թիմը, ինչ-որ մի բիձու կամակորության մարմմնավորումն ա…
Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում չեմպիոնի կազմից 2 հոգի վերցնել , ետի աբսուրդ ա ,եթե մեկը կա ,որ պիտի ինձ ապացուցի,որ Ռաուլը ավելի վատն ա, քան սերխիո գարսիան  կամ ,գիզան, կամ Գուտին դե լա ռեդից ու Սեննաից ա վատը , Սալգադոն Արբելոաից ,ուրեմն ես չեմ գրի ես բաժնում էլ …

----------


## Cesare

> որովհետև ետ բարսելոնավալենսիական թիմը, ինչ-որ մի բիձու կամակորության մարմմնավորումն ա…
> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում չեմպիոնի կազմից 2 հոգի վերցնել , ետի աբսուրդ ա ,եթե մեկը կա ,որ պիտի ինձ ապացուցի,որ Ռաուլը ավելի վատն ա, քան սերխիո գարսիան  կամ ,գիզան, կամ Գուտին դե լա ռեդից ու Սեննաից ա վատը , Սալգադոն Արբելոաից ,ուրեմն ես չեմ գրի ես բաժնում էլ …


*
Ստեղ վատի հարցը չի : Պետք ա վաղվա մասին ել մտածի, ջահել ֆուտբոլիստներ, որ ապագա ունեն, իսկ ասենք Ռաուլը ես տարի կա մյուս տարի չկա ...*

----------


## Սերխիո

բայց դե Եվրոպայի եզրափակիչ փուլը ընկերական հանդիպումներ չի ,որ փորձարկեն :Օրինակ՝ Ռեալին ,որ շտապ մրցանակ էր պետք , շեշտը դրեց վետերան ու փարձառու տղեքի վրա ՝ Կանավարո, ՌՎՆ ,Էմերսոն ,որ մի թիմը ետքան բիձա կբերեր ? , բայց դա արդարացրեց…Կամ  Իտալիային ու Ֆրանսիային նայի ՝Թյուրամ ,Դել Պիեռո,Գերմանիայում ետքան հարձակվող կա ,բայց Նոյվիլ են վերցրել:

----------


## John

Աչքիս էս տարի Իտալիան ա չեմպիոն… չնայած Չեխիա, Պորտուգալիա ու ամենաշատը ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ եմ բալետ անելու

----------


## REAL_ist

իտալացիք իմ կարծիքով խմբից դուրս չեն գալու, իսպանացիք 1/4ից թռնելու են, ֆինալում Պորտուգալիա–Ֆրանսիա երևի

----------


## Ռեդ

> իտալացիք իմ կարծիքով խմբից դուրս չեն գալու, իսպանացիք 1/4ից թռնելու են, ֆինալում Պորտուգալիա–Ֆրանսիա երևի


Իմ կարծիքով էլա ֆինալը լինելու Պորտուգալիա - Ֆրանսիա, կարծում եմ շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի  :Wink:

----------


## VCF

Ով ինչ ուզումա թող մտածի Իսպանիայի մասին, շատերի համար չուչելա, շատերի շամար  ուղղակի թույլ թիմ, բայց իմ համար Իսպանիան ամենակարգին թիմնա, ու եթե Վիլյան վնասվածք չստանար, իսպանիան 90% ով չեմպիոն էր դառնալու, հիմա հույսներս Տոռեսի ու մյուսների վրայա, տենանք ինչ կանեն:
          Spain Champion :Hands Up:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

առանց Անգլիա չի նայվում .....
 երևի Գերմանիան դմփցնի էս տարի

----------


## Ռեդ

> առանց Անգլիա չի նայվում .....


Իրոք  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էս ինչ մի 1-0-ների առաջնությունա,սաղ խաղերը 1-0 են պրծնում

----------


## Ռեդ

> Էս ինչ մի 1-0-ների առաջնությունա,սաղ խաղերը 1-0 են պրծնում


Հիմնականում մենշե խաղեր են

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հա մենակ Պորտուգալիան կարար շատով կրեր,էն էլ հազիվ 2 հատ խփեց,մեկն էլ վերջին րոպեներին:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

բայց վատ չխաղաց Ավստրիան   պտի նիչյա պրծներ համել ստաֆկես կկրեի  :Sad:

----------


## Ռեդ

Իսկ իմը կպավ  :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 43 վայրկյան անց
Համ հաղթանակը կպավ, համ էլ հաշիվը

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

ժող ինչ կարծիքի եք կկրի՞ Գերմանիան

Head to Head
GER	      -	            POL	
14	Played	           14
10	 Won	              0
0	   Lost	                10
4	  Drawn	              4
25      Goals For	    7
7     Goals Conceded	25

----------


## Egern.net

հա Գերմանիան կկրի 85 տոկոսով, բայց դժվար թե չեմպիոն դառնա էլի.... եսիմ.... էսօր խաղը նայեմ կասեմ  :Wink: 

իսկ Խորվաթիան, որ օրինակ կարող էր դառնալ սենսացիայի հեղինակ (ոնց որ ասենք Հունաստանը 4 տարի առաջ).... այս խաղից հետո կարող եմ ասել, որ հեչ "եզրափակիչացու" չի...

----------


## Ռեդ

Կարծում եմ էսօր Գերմանիան խոշոր հաշվով կկրի, համել ստավկես կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Կարծում եմ էսօր Գերմանիան խոշոր հաշվով կկրի, համել ստավկես կլինի


ես ՕԲԶ դրեցի տենանք հույս ունեմ դիտարժան խաղա լինելու համել հետաքրքիրա Կլոզեն Պոդոլսկին ոնց կխաղան իրանց երկրի դեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

Էս էլ լյուբոյ դրուգոյ եմ դրել

----------


## Amourchik

> Ով ինչ ուզումա թող մտածի Իսպանիայի մասին, շատերի համար չուչելա, շատերի շամար  ուղղակի թույլ թիմ, բայց իմ համար Իսպանիան ամենակարգին թիմնա, ու եթե Վիլյան վնասվածք չստանար, իսպանիան 90% ով չեմպիոն էր դառնալու, հիմա հույսներս Տոռեսի ու մյուսների վրայա, տենանք ինչ կանեն:
>           Spain Champion


Հազիվ մի հատ մարդ գտնվեց ում հետ համաձայն եմ այն էլ մասամբ :Wink: Իսպանիան կկրի ու շատ լավ հավաքական ունի, բայց քեզ կխնդրեի այդքան Վիլյայով չսահմանափակվես քանի որ Իսպանիան ենքան ուժեղ խաղացողներ ունի որ առանց իրա էլ կհաղթի եթե նույնիսկ չհաղթի ապա գոլ էլ չի ուտի :Cool: Հանգիստ եղիր մեր պաշտպանութունը ամենահզորներից ա Եվրոպայում դե դարպասապահի մասին երևի նույնիսկ ավելորդել ա ասել  :Cool:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Եվվրոտեսիսից ու խոկեյից հետո հավատում եք որ կարողա ռուսները չկրեն ? Ռուսներնեն կրելու  :Hands Up:

----------


## Egern.net

որտեղի՞ց կարող ենք գտնել թիմերի չեմպիոն դառնալու խաղադրույքները ?

----------


## Ռեդ

> որտեղի՞ց կարող ենք գտնել թիմերի չեմպիոն դառնալու խաղադրույքները ?


Նկատի ունես գործակիցները?

----------


## Ռեդ

Հալա մտեք vivaro.am ու նայեք Իսպանիա - Ռուսաստան խաղի լրացուցիք խաղադրույքները  :LOL: 
Россия пропуст. в каж.игре	2.00
 Россия забьет в каж.игре	2.50
 Россия в группе - счет 0:0	3.00
 Россия в группе - счет 2:2	5.00
 Россия в группе - счет 3:2 или 2:3	7.00
 Россия - 0 очков и 0 голов	30.00
  люб. игр. России- ж/к за снятую футболку	7.00	1.01
  люб. игр. России- ж/к за симуляцию	5.50	1.01
  люб. игр. России- ж/к за затяжку	5.00	1.01
  люб. игр. России- ж/к за аппеляцию	4.00	1.01
Уткин в эфире - любое мат. слово	12.00	1.01
  Уткин в эфире - привет св.маме	5.00	1.01
  Уткин в эфире - привет св.девушке	7.00	1.01
  Уткин в эфире - куплет гимна России	5.50	1.01
  Уткин в эфире - куплет гимна Испании	20.00	1.01
  Уткин в эфире - строку гимна Испании	12.00	1.01
На поле выбеж. обнаж. мужчина	40.00	1.01
  На поле выбеж. обнаж. женщина	50.00	1.01
  На поле выбежит петух	40.00	1.01
  На поле выбежит собака	25.00	1.01
  На поле выбежит Кушанашвили	40.00	1.01
  На поле выйдет деп-т Госдумы	40.00	1.01 
Россия в группе - ничьи	0.5	2.45	1.45
 Россия в группе - ничьи	1.5	1.20	3.85
 Россия в группе - поражений	0.5	4.25	1.15
 Россия в группе - поражений	1.5	1.60	2.15
 Россия в группе - побед	0.5	2.90	1.35
 Россия в группе - побед	1.5	1.15	4.25
 Россия в группе - удаления	0.5	1.60	2.15
 Россия в группе - желтые карточки	9.5	1.85	1.85
 Россия в группе - угловые	14.5	1.73	1.95
 Россия в группе - кол-во замен	8.5	1.65	2.05
 Россия в группе - замен в 1-м тайме	0.5	1.85	1.85
 Россия в группе - дубль	0.5	1.12	4.50
 Россия в группе - хет-трики	0.5	1.01	15.00
 Россия в группе - задействует игроков

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էտ Ուտկինը շուտ-շուտա տենց բաներ անում?

----------


## Deutschland

Գերմանիա-Լեհաստան 2:0
Կեցցես Գերմանիա փայլուն խաղ ,փայլուն հաղթանակ :Hands Up: 
Հալալա Պոդոլսկուն Հիանալի հանդիպում անցկացրեց ու արդեն լավագույն Ռմբարկունա 2 գոլով.... :Ok:

----------


## Sunun

Ով գիտի որտեղից կարելի է խաղերը ինետով օնլայն նայել՞

----------


## Սերխիո

Էսօր կզգաք եռագույնների հզորությանուը և պաշտպանության դժվարամատչելիությունը…

----------


## Աբելյան

այ, ես Խորվաթիա շատ եմ սիրում, բայց ափսոսում եմ, որ երեկվա խաղը ոչ-ոքի չպրծավ
Ավստրիան շատ էլ լավ խաղաց
ուր էր գերմանացիներին, լեհերին կրեին, հելնեին խմբից...
բայց թե Խորվաթիան ու Գերմանիան են անցնելու

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
հեսա Ֆրանսիայի խաղն ա

աչքիս 1-0 ա էլի պրծնելու, գոլն էլ վերջի րոպեներին ա խփվելու

նենց որ, առաջի կեսը նայելը անիմաստ ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Անկապ խաղա եթում Ֆրանսիա-Ռումինիան:

----------


## Աբելյան

ասեցի չէ՞  :Jpit: 

էս առաջնությունը սկի անցած աշխարհի առաջնության հետաքրքրությունը ու գոլառատությունը չունի

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Ֆրանսիա-Ռումինի 0:0*
Անկապ առաջնությունա :Angry2: 

Բայց ոչինչ,հեսա Հոլանդիաս մի հատ գոլային ֆեյրվերկ կանի :Hands Up:

----------


## Bergmann

Աֆրիկայի հավաքականը հենց սկզբից դիրքերը զիջում ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

ետ Աֆրիկացի ֆուտբոլիստներից յուրաքանչյուրը երազանք են Հայաստանի հավաքականի համար , իսկ Ֆրանսիան ապացուցում ա, որ ես առաջնությունում , բոլորն են  ալիքի նման գալու ու բախվելու  իրանց ժայռին...
ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում ա, մանավանդ ,որ էսօր Հոլանդիան հաղթի ,լրիվ իրա տեղը կընկնի , Ֆրանսիան միշտ էլ վատ ա խաղացել միջակությունների դեմ՝ Շվեցարիա, Իռլանդիա, Հրվ.Կորեա ,Ուկրաինա...
Ֆրանսիայի խաղը ստացվում հա հարձակվող թիմի դեմ ,ոչ ,թե ջարդող ու 9 պաշտպանով խաղացող Ռումինիայի

----------


## Davo'o

> ետ Աֆրիկացի ֆուտբոլիստներից յուրաքանչյուրը երազանք են Հայաստանի հավաքականի համար , իսկ Ֆրանսիան ապացուցում ա, որ ես առաջնությունում , բոլորն են  ալիքի նման գալու ու բախվելու  իրանց ժայռին...
> ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում ա, մանավանդ ,որ էսօր Հոլանդիան հաղթի ,լրիվ իրա տեղը կընկնի , Ֆրանսիան միշտ էլ վատ ա խաղացել միջակությունների դեմ՝ Շվեցարիա, Իռլանդիա, Հրվ.Կորեա ,Ուկրաինա...
> Ֆրանսիայի խաղը ստացվում հա հարձակվող թիմի դեմ ,ոչ ,թե ջարդող ու 9 պաշտպանով խաղացող Ռումինիայի


Հուսանք, որ մյուս խաղերում Ֆրանսիան ավելի լավ կխաղա: Լավ ֆուտբոլ եմ ուզում տեսնել ֆրանսիացիների կատարմամբ:

----------


## Սերխիո

Դավ ջան , Ֆրանսիան  երկրորդ տեղով ա հելնելու, մտածի են մասին ,որ Իսպանիան էլ երկրոդով դուս գա, որ չռաստվի մեզ ետ գիզապույոլկասոռլա հավաքականիկը …

----------


## Ռեդ

Հարգելի Վան Նիստելռուույ ջան ընկնեիր որ 11 մետրանոց վաստակես, համենայն դեպս չգնայիր գնդակի հետևից  :Angry2: 
Մեկա Հոլանդիան կրելուա

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց
Դուք մենակ տենաք Հոլանդիան ինչա անում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Sunun

Տղերքս մոռթում են

----------


## REAL_ist

Հոյլանդ չեմպիոն :Cool:  առանց Կանավառո ու Նեստա ընդե էլ Իտալիա չկա

----------


## Egern.net

ժողովուրդ, *ԱՐՏԱԿԱՐԳ* ֆուտբոլ ա դաշտում, Սնեյդերի գոլը կարելի էր 4 հատ հաշվել... պարզապես *փայլուն* գոլ էր ...

Լինելով Իտալիայի երկրպագու, պիտի ասեմ, որ *պաշտպանությունում ահավոր խնդիրներ ունեն* (ինչից էլ ամենաշատը վախենում էի...)  :Sad:  միգուցե Կանավարոյի բացակայությունը շատ կարևոր է, բայց ինձ թվում է մարզիչն էլ ունի ինչ-որ մեղքի բաժին... եթե չկարողացան շտկել, ապա չեմպիոնության մասին երազել անգամ պետք չի...

Ֆրանսիան լրիվ հիասթափեցրեց.... ինձ թվում է` կնքեց մահկանացուն, քառորդ եզրափակիչի շանսերը շատ քիչ են...

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Այսօր Իտալիայի հույսը լավ հարձակումն է... երևի վերջում Դել Պիեռոս կմտնի... տեսնենք: Ամեն դեպքում խաղը շատ դիտարժան է

Ու մի հարց էլ. կարո՞ղ է իմանաք, էս Իտալիայի առաջնության գլխավոր ռմբարկուն ինչի՞ հայտավորված չի...

----------


## Taurus

> C
> Ֆրանսիա
> Իտալիա
> Հոլանդիա
> Ռումինիա
> "Մահվան" խումբ, հիշեք ինչ եմ ասում, ֆրանսիան ու իտալիան դուրս են մնալու, իտալացիները ընդհանրապես գրավելու են վերջին տեղը


Դեռ հիշում եք
 :Tongue: , Հոլանդիա Davai dabivay makaronnikov :Bad:

----------


## BOBO

Էս իտալացիք լրիվ ն0լ են :Jpit:

----------


## dvgray

:Angry2:  սենց էլ բան կլինի   :Angry2:

----------


## Egern.net

Շնորհավորում եմ Հոլանդիայի երկրպագուներին, հավաքականը հիանալի խաղաց:

Իտալիան ունի լուուրջ պրոբլեմներ, ու կարելի է ասել միայն պաշտպանությունում: Եթե էդ հարցը լուծվի, մնացած ամեն ինչը կկարգավորվի ավտոմատ.... բայց ինչ-որ շատ դժվար է լինելու լուծելը: էհ.... Կանավարո....

Հոլանդիայի կազմում երևի բոլորն էլ լավ էին խաղում, դժվար է առանձնացնել. նու երևի Սնեյդեր, Կայտ... Վան Դեր Սարը հիանալի խաղաց, շատ լավ թիկունք էր հավաքականի համար:

Բուֆոնս էլ շատ լավ խաղաց: Իտալիայի կազմում միանշանակ առանձնացավ Դել Պիեռոն, որ կես ժամում ավելի շատ բան արեց, քան մյուսները ամբողջ խաղում: Ձամբրոտան էլ լավ տպավորություն թողեց (հատկապես որպես կիսապաշտպան): Մյուս կիսապաշտպանները (Պիռլո, Կամորանեզի) ինձ թվում է ինչ-որ ավելի պասիվ էին քան պետք էր: Իսկ Տոնին... էդ տղեն Բավարիայում լրիվ ձեռքից գնացել ա....

----------


## Սերխիո

հիմա իմ գուշակումները ասեմ ,կհիշեք
Հոլանդիա-6
Ֆրանսիա-5
Իտլաիա-4
Ռումինիա-1

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ Տոնին... էդ տղեն Բավարիայում լրիվ ձեռքից գնացել ա....


Տոնիին մոտակա փոսի մեջ որպես ստոլբա տնկել ա պետք  :Angry2: 

Հոլանդացիք պետք է Վան Դեր Սարի խարչխարը սարքեն ու աղոթեն: Էս տղեն տենաս ինչքան է հլա դեռ ֆուտբոլ  խաղալու  :Xeloq: 

Գատուզոին -» հոլիվուդ  :Hands Up: 
Դել Պիեռոն ու Պերլոն մի բան կարային անեին, բայց չարին:
Տոտին ուր է՞  :Think:  : էս չի խաղալու՞

----------


## REAL_ist

Տոնին ինչ մեղք ունի որ ընդե թիմ չկա, Տոնին Ռոնալդո չի որ ինքը պահեր ստեղծի ու խփի, իրան պաս տվողա պետք
Տոտտին հրաժարվելա հավաքականում խաղալուց, Նեստայի հետ միասին
Սնեյդերը ու Վան Բրոնխորստը կարգին խաղացին
Ֆրանսիան դուս կգա 2րդ տեղով

----------


## salatik

Հոլանդիան երեկ բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլ ցույց տվեց, սպասենք Իսպանիայի այսօրվա խաղին, ու արդեն քիչ թե շատ պարզ կլինի, թե ով հնարավորություններ ունի չեմպիոն դառնալու:
Ֆրանսիան երեկ վատ չեր խաղում, ես համարյա համոզված եմ, որ Ֆրանսիան դեռ իրա խոսքը կասի, ինձ թվումա տակտիկական ինչ որ բան կա դրա մեջ:
Գերմանիան շատ լավ տպավորություն թողեց, Պորտուգալիայից ավելին էի սպասում, չնայած հաղթեց, բայց մեկա Թուրքիան լավ էր խաղում:
Չեխիան էլ թույլ խաղ ցույց տվեց, Խորվատիան էլի ոչինչ, Ավտրիան շատ կոպիտ էր խաղում:

Շվեյցարիա....................0-1...............Չեխիա.............A
Պորտուգալիա..............2-0...............Թուրքիա.........A
Ավստրիա.......................0-1...............Խորվաթիա.....B
Գերմանիա....................2-0...............Լեհաստան.....B
Ռումինիա	.....................0-0................Ֆրանսիա........C
Հոլանդիա......................3-0................Իտալիա...........C

----------


## Cesare

*Պորտուգալյան լավ ա խաղում, բայց ուժեղ չի :
Չեխիաին բալետ եմ անում ...
Գերմանիան ՀԶՈՐ ա :
Ռումինյաին Չեխիաի պես :
Իտալիան  ???
Հոլանդիան - երեկվանից հետո շատերի մոտ կարծիք առաջացավ, որ չեմպիոն ա դառնալու ... Բայց Ընենց պապականով թևերը կկտռեն ... 
Ֆրանսիան – Դեմքերի հավաքածու ա , աշկիս պտի Ֆրանսիա բալետ անեմ :

Վիտոգե Չեմպիոն դառնում ա կամ Գերմանիան կամ Ֆրանսիան ...

D խումբը ... մնաց բորդին*

----------


## salatik

AristocraT ջան ես էլ եմ Ֆրանսիային բալետ անում, Զիդանիցա սկսվել սերը դեպի իրանց թիմը, ու չի հեռանում ինձանից  :Smile:  բայց Իսպանիան էլ թող էսօր խաղա, ու նոր կտեսնենք ինչը ոնցա, Ռուսաստանի թևերը բացվելա էս վերջերս, մեկել տեսար անակնկալ եղավ:

----------


## Amourchik

c խմբից հաստատ Հոլանդիան ա դուրս գալու ու մեկել Իտալիան  :Cool:  Ինչ արեց երեկ Հոլանդիան  :Shok: ես միայն երեկրպագում եմ Իսպանիային, բայց եթե ինքը չդառնա չեմպիոն միանշանակ Հոելանդիային եմ բալետ անելու կամել Պորտոիգալիային :Cool: Սրանցից մեկն էլ կդառնա չեմպիոն :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հոլանդիան երեկ մեծավարի դաս տվեց իտալացիներին:
Ինձ թվումա էս խմբից առաջին տեղով կանցնի Հոլանդիան,իսկ երկրորդով կամ Ռումինիան կամ Ֆրանսիան:Ամեն ինչ կորոշի 2-րդ տուրը:

----------


## dvgray

Երեկ ճիշտ ա մենակ երկրորդ խաղակեսն եմ նայել, բայց Հոլանդիան քաջ նազարների հավաքածու էր: պաշտպանությունը միլիոն հատ սխալներ է արել:
Եթե էտ ապուշ Տոնին էն ադին-ադինը գոլ խփեր, կամ էլ Պրիլոն էտ ձև անբախտ չլիներ, ապա  Հոլանդիան լրիվ քանդվելու էր: 
Էն ձև որ նրա հետ իզուր հույսեր մի կապեք: Էնդեղ թիմ կա իհարկե, բայց "կլաս" չկա  :Wink: :

----------


## Ռեդ

Տենանք էսօր ինչ կլինի
Երևի Հունաստանը 0:1 տանի, դե Իսպանիան չեմ էլ կասկածում հաղթանակի վրա

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց դե Իսպանիայի մրցակիցը էս տարի ամեն տեղ կրումա…

----------


## Ռեդ

Ինչ կարծիքներ կան Հունաստանի խաղի վերաբերյալ?

----------


## Egern.net

Առաջին կեսում ռուսները վատ տպավորություն չթողեցին, բայց Իսպանիան մնում է Իսպանիա, մի քանի գլուխ բարձր է մրցակցից (անկախ նրա աշխատասիրությունից և այլն): Հաշիվն էլ արտացոլում է այդ մակարդակների տարբերությունը

----------


## Egern.net

Ժողովուրդ իսպանացիք բառիս բուն իմաստով ՁԵՌՔ են առնում ռուսներին... ով ինչ ուզում անում ա.... արդեն 3-0: տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ ինչքան ուզեն կխփեն ....

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
հե-հե, հենց նոր նույն միտքը արտահայտեց մեկնաբանը !

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

Ռուսաստանին սվաղումեն   :Sad:

----------


## Ռեդ

Եթե Վիլյան չխաղար հաշիվը 1:1 կլիներ  :LOL:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

հետաքրքիրա բայց 2006-ինել էլի առաջին խաղում Ուկրաինաին խզարին 4-0

----------


## Ռեդ

Ցավում եմ, որ Ռուսները կրվեցին, բայց դե էլ ինչ արած, հա Վիլյային չես խփելու  :Sad: 
Բայց ստավկես եղավ հաշվի մոմենտով

----------


## Taurus

եթե այսօր Շվեդներն ու Հույները ոչ-ոքի չխաղան, Ռուսները 75 % թռած են :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

ես ռուսները տենցել պաշտպանվել չսովորան, բայց խաղալ գիտեն, շանսեր ունեն 2–րդ տեղի

----------


## Արամ

Սիրուն գոլ խփին ռուսները, իսկ իսպանացիներից 3գոլը դուրս եկավ

----------


## Bergmann

Լավ խաղացին իսպանացիները, մանավանդ Վիլյան, տեսնենք հետո ոնց կլինի

----------


## Fashist

Իսպանիա <<Չուչել>> անվանողներ դու ել եսորվանից հետո ասելու եք ֆուտբոլից հասկանում ենք հա?Տեսաք ոնց ռուսներին նռցրին!!!!!!
Տոլի Հոլանդիան է չեմխիոն տոլի Իսպանիան,բայց ես բալետ եմ անելու Խորվաթներին:
ԽՈՐՎԱԹԻԱ!!!! ԽՈՐՎԱԹԻԱ!!!!ԽՈՐՎԱԹԻԱ!!!!ԽՈՐՎԱԹԻԱ!!!!ԽՈՐՎԱԹԻԱ!!!!

----------


## salatik

Հիտլեր ջան դու որ Խորվատիային ես բալետ անում ինչի ես տենց Իսպանիայի համար ուրախացել? Խորվատիան որ Իսպանիայի հետ խաղար ինչ պետքա անեիր, դե հաշվի մեջ ինձ թվումա փոփոխություն չեր էլ լինի նույն 4-1 օգուտ Իսպանիայի?

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսպանիա <<Չուչել>> անվանողներ դու ել եսորվանից հետո ասելու եք ֆուտբոլից հասկանում ենք հա?Տեսաք ոնց ռուսներին նռցրին!!!!!!
> Տոլի Հոլանդիան է չեմխիոն տոլի Իսպանիան,բայց ես բալետ եմ անելու Խորվաթներին:
> ԽՈՐՎԱԹԻԱ!!!! ԽՈՐՎԱԹԻԱ!!!!ԽՈՐՎԱԹԻԱ!!!!ԽՈՐՎԱԹԻԱ!!!!ԽՈՐՎԱԹԻԱ!!!!


ես եմ ասել ,որ Իսպանիան չուչել ա ու ճիշտ եմ ասել :Angry2:  ,իսկ քեզ առնվզան 2 հատ  հատ Եվրոպայի առաջնություն ա պետք նայել՝ ,որ իմ չափ ֆուտբոլ սիրես ու հասկանաս նրա փիլիսոփայությունը... ետ Իսպանիայի մակերեսային ֆուտբոլը շատ խաբուսիկ ա, ես անձամբ  դրանում համոզվել եմ 1998 թվից ,երբ ավելի լավ կազմ ունեին ,էլ չեմ ասում 2002 թվին…

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե Վիլյան չխաղար հաշիվը 1:1 կլիներ


Տեղը Ռաուլը/կամ ասենք Ռեյեսը/ կխաղար մի 3-4 հատ ինքը կխփեր ի՞նչ տարբերություն...

Թե ուզում ես ասես 10 հոգով լինեին Իսպանացիք  :Jpit: 



> Իսպանիա <<Չուչել>> անվանողներ դու ել եսորվանից հետո ասելու եք ֆուտբոլից հասկանում ենք հա?Տեսաք ոնց ռուսներին նռցրին!!!!!!
> Տոլի Հոլանդիան է չեմխիոն տոլի Իսպանիան,բայց ես բալետ եմ անելու Խորվաթներին:
> ԽՈՐՎԱԹԻԱ!!!! ԽՈՐՎԱԹԻԱ!!!!ԽՈՐՎԱԹԻԱ!!!!ԽՈՐՎԱԹԻԱ!!!!ԽՈՐՎԱԹԻԱ!!!!


Ֆաշիստ
Հետաքրքիրա որ Գերմանիա բալետ չես անում  :Think:  :Shok:  :Think:  :Xeloq: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> ես եմ ասել ,որ Իսպանիան չուչել ա ու ճիշտ եմ ասել ,իսկ քեզ առնվզան 2 հատ  հատ Եվրոպայի առաջնություն ա պետք նայել՝ ,որ իմ չափ ֆուտբոլ սիրես ու հասկանաս նրա փիլիսոփայությունը... ետ Իսպանիայի մակերեսային ֆուտբոլը շատ խաբուսիկ ա, ես անձամբ  դրանում համոզվել եմ 1998 թվից ,երբ ավելի լավ կազմ ունեին ,էլ չեմ ասում 2002 թվին…


98ինը չեմ նայել ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ  :Blush: 

Բայց 2002ին Իսպանիայի վրա ՍԱՐՔԵՑԻՆ  :Angry2: 

Բայց իրականում բավականին լավ տպավորություն թողեցին  :Think:  իմ սիրած ոճով էին բացվում... տեսնենք տեսնենք  :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

Իսպանիայի 2002 թվականի կազը ավելի հարձակողական էր,քան ներկա հավաքականը ,ուր շեշտը դրվում ա, լավ կենտրոնական  կիսապաշտպանների վրա՝Չավի ,Ինեստա, Սեննա, Չ.Ալոնսո ,Ֆաբռեգաս…
Իսկ են ժամանակ հարձակվողներն էին Ռաուլ-Մորիենտես գերհզոր զույգը+ լավ մարզավիչակում Տրիստանը ,որը նոր էր պիչիչի դառել ,իսկ Խոակինը վաբշե իսպալնյատ էր անում

----------


## Սամվել

ԻՆչա Տորեսնա վատը թե Վիլյան չեմ հասկանում... հետո ինչ որ Ռեալից չեն  :Tongue: 

Դե Ֆաբրեգասն էլ կազմակերպումա  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Վիլյան Ռեալից, չի կդառնա ,բայց դա չի խնդիրը , 1/4 ու թող Ֆրանսիայի պաշտպանների դեմ խաղան ,կտենանք

----------


## Amourchik

Գիտեք ինչ եմ նկատել, որ համարյա բոլոր Ռեալի երկրպագուները չեն սիրում Իսպանիային :Xeloq: Ես առանց Ռեալի օրինակ ֆուտբոլ չեմ պատկերացնում ու եթե ինքը չլինի ես ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայի, բայց դա ինձ իրավունք չիտալիս չսիրել ու անպատվել այնպիսի հավաքականի ինչպիսի Իսպանիան է:Եթե Ռաուլն ու Գուտին չկան դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ Իսպանիան չի հաղթելու, անձամբ ես նույնիսկ տեսնել չէի ուզում Իսպանիային երբ իմացա որ Ռաուլն ու Գուտին տենց էլ չեն կանչվել հավաքական բայց իմ ամենասիրած խաղացողները այնտեղ են խաղում ու շատ եմ երկրպագում հենց իրանց:Մեկել մի բան ասեմ ոնց կարելի ա ասել որ Իսպանաիան բարսելոնավալենսիական թիմա երբ բարսելոնից ընդհամենը 3 խաղացող կա Իսպանիայում :Shok: Մի խաղացող այս կող այն կողմ դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում :Wink: Մի խոսքով Իսպանիան ֆավորրիտ ա ինչքան էլ չուզենաք :Cool:  
ԻՍՊԱՆԻԱ!!!!!!!!!!!!ԻՍՊԱՆԻԱ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ԻՍՊԱՆԻԱ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Սամվել

> Գիտեք ինչ եմ նկատել, որ համարյա բոլոր Ռեալի երկրպագուները չեն սիրում ԻսպանիայինԵս առանց Ռեալի օրինակ ֆուտբոլ չեմ պատկերացնում ու եթե ինքը չլինի ես ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայի, բայց դա ինձ իրավունք չիտալիս չսիրել ու անպատվել այնպիսի հավաքականի ինչպիսի Իսպանիան է: Եթե Ռաուլն ու Գուտին չկան դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ Իսպանիան չի հաղթելու, անձամբ ես նույնիսկ տեսնել չէի ուզում Իսպանիային երբ իմացա որ Ռաուլն ու Գուտին տենց էլ չեն կանչվել հավաքական բայց իմ ամենասիրած խաղացողները այնտեղ են խաղում ու շատ եմ երկրպագում հենց իրանց:


Հենց էտա էլի... Մարդ կա ֆուտբոլա սիրում.. մարդ կա ֆուտբոլիստներին  :Wink: 



> Մեկել մի բան ասեմ ոնց կարելի ա ասել որ Իսպանաիան բարսելոնավալենսիական թիմա երբ բարսելոնից ընդհամենը 3 խաղացող կա ԻսպանիայումՄի խաղացող այս կող այն կողմ դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակումՄի խոսքով Իսպանիան ֆավորրիտ ա ինչքան էլ չուզենաք


 :LOL:  էս մասը ինձ բացեց  :LOL: ...

Տեղյակ ես որ ֆուտբոլը 11 հոգով են խաղում ու 3 հոգին 25 %ից ավելա  :LOL:  էն էլ հիմնական կազմում  :Think: 

Իմիջայլոց ես Ֆաբրեգասինել եմ Բասայիստ համարում  :Tongue:  :Hands Up: 

Դե վալենսիայից էլ ով կա որ  :Think: 
Վիլյան, Մարչենա, Սիլվա  :Think: 

Իրար հետ եղավ 6 հիմնական կազմում  :Shok:  այսինքն 50%ից ավելին  :Cool:  
Որպես հետևանք դառավ ԲարսելոնաՎալենսիական ԹԻմ   :Wink: 




> ԻՍՊԱՆԻԱ!!!!!!!!!!!!ԻՍՊԱՆԻԱ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ԻՍՊԱՆԻԱ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Գիտեք ինչ եմ նկատել, որ համարյա բոլոր Ռեալի երկրպագուները չեն սիրում ԻսպանիայինԵս առանց Ռեալի օրինակ ֆուտբոլ չեմ պատկերացնում ու եթե ինքը չլինի ես ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայի, բայց դա ինձ իրավունք չիտալիս չսիրել ու անպատվել այնպիսի հավաքականի ինչպիսի Իսպանիան է: Եթե Ռաուլն ու Գուտին չկան դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ Իսպանիան չի հաղթելու, անձամբ ես նույնիսկ տեսնել չէի ուզում Իսպանիային երբ իմացա որ Ռաուլն ու Գուտին տենց էլ չեն կանչվել հավաքական բայց իմ ամենասիրած խաղացողները այնտեղ են խաղում ու շատ եմ երկրպագում հենց իրանց:


այ քո ցավը տանեմ Գուտին ու Ռաուլնել լինեին(չնայած Գուտիի կարիք վաբշե չկա ես սբոռնիում, ետքան իրա դիրքի ջահել տաղանդներ կան) ես կասեի Իսպանիան չի կրելու, որ ասում եմ չի կրելու ետ չի նշանակում որ բալետ չեմ անում, թմում Ռամոսի, Կասիլյասի, ՎԻլյյայի, Ֆաբռեգասի նման կարգին խաղցողներ կան, բայց անհատական վարպետությամբ երկար չեն գնա
նդե նենց հավայի խաղողներեն խաղում որ դրանով թմի մակարդակը բեսամփ ընգնումա, Կասոռլան վաբշե ովա որ Եվրոպայի առաջնության վախտ դաշտ դուս գա, հոռթա տռենեռը լռիվ ու մենակ ետ ավանակի պատճառով չեմ տխրի որ Իսպանիան թռնի
դե Իսպանիայի լավագույն խաղացողը, ես տարի պաշտոնականով որ բացակայումա ետ վաբշե աննախադեպ բանա, եսա Դել Բոսկեն կգա ու թիմ կսարքի

Իսպանիան Ֆրանսիայինա կրվելու 1-0 հաշվով

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ֆրանսիան պետքա դեռ մյուս փուլ անցնի,իսկ դրա համար շատա տանջվելու,իսկ օրինակ Իսպանիան,եթե մյուս տուրում հաղթի,արդեն կարա իրա ֆուտբոլիստներին հանգստանալու հնարավորություն տա ու 1/4-ում կդառնա ֆավորիտ,թեկուզ ֆրանսիացիների հետ խաղա:
Իմ անձնական կարծիքով 1/4-ում հանդիպելու են Հոլանդիա-Ռուսաստան ու Իսպանիա-Ռումինիա զույգերը:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Հերթական անգամ ռուսներին ցույց տվեցին իրանց տեղը ֆուտբոլային քարտեզի վրա:
Քուչի թիմա հո զոռով չի:
Մենակ երկրորդ կեսում մի 15-20անգամ պարզ սիտուացիաներում գնդակը կորցրեցին ու էտ էն դեպքում, որ իսպանացիք պրեսսինգ չէին էլ անում:
ՄԵնակ թողես տավարի պես վազեն:
112,5կմ վազել են: Լավագույն ցուցանիշնա բոլոր թիմերի մեջ:
ՄԵրոնք ֆիզիկապես էդքան ուժեղ լինեին գրանդներին հավասար կխաղային:

----------


## Աբելյան

Բա տեսա՞ք շվեդները ինչ արին  :Tongue: 
Մենակ ափսոս գոլերից մեկը Իբրահիմովիչն ա խփել:
Իրանք են բռնելու առաջի տեղը:

Իսկ Ռուսաստանը էլ անցնելու ձև չունի: Թե չէ՝ իրանց էին ճղում. մենք ուժեղ ենք, մենք դառնալու ենք, մենք ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն ենք տարել... Տեղն էր պետք իրանց: Ինչքան էլ Իսպանիա չեմ սիրում, մեկ ա ուրախ եմ որ ռուսները հագան:

----------


## John

> Բա տեսա՞ք շվեդները ինչ արին 
> Մենակ ափսոս գոլերից մեկը Իբրահիմովիչն ա խփել:
> Իրանք են բռնելու առաջի տեղը:
> 
> Իսկ Ռուսաստանը էլ անցնելու ձև չունի: Թե չէ՝ իրանց էին ճղում. մենք ուժեղ ենք, մենք դառնալու ենք, մենք ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն ենք տարել... Տեղն էր պետք իրանց: Ինչքան էլ Իսպանիա չեմ սիրում, մեկ ա ուրախ եմ որ ռուսները հագան:


Ապե, ռուսների թիմի կեսը Պոգրեբնյակն ու Արշավինն էին, ովքեր չէին խաղում… նույնն ա, որ Իսպանիան առանց Վիլլայի ու Տորրեսի խաղար… Ափսոս չեխերը կրվան երեկ… չնայած Դեկուն ու Կրիստինան արժանի էին հաղթանակի… դե, թուրքերն էլ լավ բան չարին… չարժեր սեփական դաշտում խաղացող թիմին չթողնել խմբից դուրս գալ…

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

Շվեյցարիա - Թուրքիա   կատաղած խաղեր..........
 1-1-ը ամենատրամաբանական հաշիվը կլներ ափսոս

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Ապե, ռուսների թիմի կեսը Պոգրեբնյակն ու Արշավինն էին, ովքեր չէին խաղում… նույնն ա, որ Իսպանիան առանց Վիլլայի ու Տորրեսի խաղար… Ափսոս չեխերը կրվան երեկ… չնայած Դեկուն ու Կրիստինան արժանի էին հաղթանակի… դե, թուրքերն էլ լավ բան չարին… չարժեր սեփական դաշտում խաղացող թիմին չթողնել խմբից դուրս գալ…


Իրանց դերը գերագնահատվումա, հատկապես Պոգրեբնյակի:
Պոգրեբնյակը ընտրական փուլում ընդամենը 1գնդակա խփել:

Ուեֆայից հետո Պոգրեբնյակին սարքեցին աստված, բայց դե Եվրոպայի առաջնությունը ՈՒեֆայի գավաթ չի: 
Իմ կարծիքով Պոգրեբնյակն ու Պավլյուչենկոն նույն մակարդակի հարձակվողներ են:
Չմոռանանք, որ հենց Պավլյուչենկոյի Անգլիային խփած գոլերը խորվաթների նվերի հետ միասին ուղեգիր տվեցին ռուսներին:

----------


## John

> Իրանց դերը գերագնահատվումա, հատկապես Պոգրեբնյակի:
> Պոգրեբնյակը ընտրական փուլում ընդամենը 1գնդակա խփել:
> 
> Ուեֆայից հետո Պոգրեբնյակին սարքեցին աստված, բայց դե Եվրոպայի առաջնությունը ՈՒեֆայի գավաթ չի: 
> Իմ կարծիքով Պոգրեբնյակն ու Պավլյուչենկոն նույն մակարդակի հարձակվողներ են:
> Չմոռանանք, որ հենց Պավլյուչենկոյի Անգլիային խփած գոլերը խորվաթների նվերի հետ միասին ուղեգիր տվեցին ռուսներին:


Պոգրեբնյակը միայնակ կարող ա մեծ ուժ չի, բայց բոլորս էլ տեսել ենք Պեգրեբնյակ-Արշավին զույգի կայֆերը… գերմանական երկու թիմի մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում մեկանան փխել 4-*ական գնդակ, քիչ բան չէ կարծում եմ ու հաստատ էդ ոգևորության ալիքի տակ ընտրականում 1 գոլ փխած լինելը 2րդ պլան ա մղվում

----------


## Egern.net

> Շվեյցարիա - Թուրքիա   կատաղած խաղեր..........
>  1-1-ը ամենատրամաբանական հաշիվը կլներ ափսոս


հա, լրիվ 1-1-ի խաղ էր: Չնայած, իմ կարծիքով, շվեյցարացիները իրենց շատ ավելի հաջող էին դրսևորում լողավազանային պայմաններում  :Smile:  Փաստորեն էդ խաղի բոլոր գոլերը թուրքերը խփեցին.....

Պորտուգալացիները ջնջեցին ֆսյո տակի... ինչքան էլ չեխերը լավ խաղային, մեկ ա պորտուգալացիք մի գլուխ բարձր են իմ կարծիքով: Հիանալի շանսեր ունեն եզրափակիչում խաղալու: 

Ի դեպ, իմացա՞ք, Սկոլարին հուլիսի 1ից Չելսիի մարզիչն է.....

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Պոգրեբնյակը միայնակ կարող ա մեծ ուժ չի, բայց բոլորս էլ տեսել ենք Պեգրեբնյակ-Արշավին զույգի կայֆերը… գերմանական երկու թիմի մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում մեկանան փխել 4-*ական գնդակ, քիչ բան չէ կարծում եմ ու հաստատ էդ ոգևորության ալիքի տակ ընտրականում 1 գոլ փխած լինելը 2րդ պլան ա մղվում


Իմ համար չի մղվում:
Կլասս ունեցող խաղացողը միշտ էլ լավա խաղում:
Ոնց որ ասած խփող տղերք լինեին ընտրականում էլ իրանց կայֆերը կանեին:

Նույն ՈւԵՖԱ-յում էլ Զենիթը հավաքականի պես քռքաշ դուրս եկավ խմբից:
Էվերտոնը իր համար ոչ բան չնշանակող խաղում հաղթեց Ալկմարին:

Ավելի շուտ էտ մի հաջող ամիսը կարելիյա "պոլի փեդն էլ 10տարին մեկ կրակումա" շարքին դասել:   :Smile: 

Իսկ ոգևորությամբ շատ առաջ չես գնա:
Անյուկովը, Զիրյանովն էլ էտ ամիսը լավ խաղացին, բայց Խավիի, Ինիեստա ու ընկ. ավելի բարձ կլասսը միանգամից սառցրեց ոգևորությունը:   :Smile:

----------


## John

> Կլասս ունեցող խաղացողը միշտ էլ լավա խաղում:


բայց կլասս չունեցող ֆուտբոլսիտն էլ կարող է ինչ-որ պահից սկսված լավ խաղալ ու դա շարունակական լինի, հետևաբար ինքն էլ կլասսով ֆուտբոլսիտ դառնա: Դրոգբայի օրինակն եմ միշտ հիշում, որ մինչև 25-26 տարեկան  Ֆրանսիայի 2-րդ ու 3-րդ լիգաներում զամեն նստելով օրեր էր գլորում… մինչև հանեին ռադ անեին, ուրիշ թիմ գնար… հիմա ինքը կլասսով խաղցող չի՞: ինչ ա թե ոչ միշտ ա լավ խաղացել: Ռոնալդինյո՞ն բա: Քո կարծիքով ինքը չի հասնելու իրա հին մակարդակին: Իսկ Արշավինի ու Պոգրեբնյակի պարագայում, նույն Զիրյանովի ու Անյուկովի հետ իրրանք կարային շատ կայք կոմբինացիաներ ձեռնարկեին, ոչ թե հավայի հախուռն գրոհեին… Ամեն դեպքում ոչ մեկս էլ չենք կարող իմանալ, թե ինչ կլիներ, եթե իրանք խաղային…

----------


## BOBO

Ոնց ա Գերմանիայի բոլելշիկներ? :Hands Up:  :Jpit: 
Հլա մի հատ էլ էն խփելու :Hands Up: 
Էսօր առավոտ մի հատ պարող բարի լույս հայերով ասեց որ Խորվաթիան 3-0 կրելու ա ես էլ բնականաբար հավատացի :Jpit:

----------


## Moon

Գերմանիան ամենալավն ա։

----------


## dvgray

> Գերմանիան ամենալավն ա։


Կենտրոնական ԱՖրիկայում   :LOL: 
Շատ ծանր մի տար  :Sad:  Բոլորիս հետ էլ պատահում ա: Բա մի հատ ինձ տենայիր Իտալիայի խաղից հետո  :Angry2: 
 :Smile: 
Հա…
Ի-տա - լիա
Ի-տա - լիա
 :Hands Up:

----------


## dvgray

Սիրում եմ Բուֆոնին … Դել Պիեռոյին... Կանավարոին... Գատուզոյին  :Hands Up:  
Իսկ Նեստային ու Տոտիին ինչ որ պետք է հետո կասենք  :Angry2: 
Չէ՞  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Ճիշտ  են ասու՞մ որ Գատուզոյի հերը մաֆիոզ ա  :Shok:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Սիրում եմ Բուֆոնին … Դել Պիեռոյին... Կանավարոին... Գատուզոյին  
> Իսկ Նեստային ու Տոտիին ինչ որ պետք է հետո կասենք 
> Չէ՞ 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ճիշտ  են ասու՞մ որ Գատուզոյի հերը մաֆիոզ ա


Դել Պիեռո...մուժճինա մաեյ միչտի  :Love:   :Smile: 

Իմ իմանալով Գատոն Բերլուսկոնիի մոտ ընկերնա, Դիվ  :Smile:  Դեմքնա չէ՞...կռվարար...ջիգյարով.. :Love:  




> Լիլ քեզատ եմ սիրում ,բայց Իտալիային ատում եմ :


Էդ ոչինչ ջան...կարար հակառակը լիներ  :Wink:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

զզվում եմ ետ խորվաթիայից (Սռնան լավնա բայց)  :Smile:  ....

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժողովուրդ, բայց ես ինչ անջատված եմ........  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 


Հարցումը կարդացել էի "Ով է 2006թ-ի ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի չեմպիոնը" ու մուննաթով քվեարկել եմ Իտալիայի օգտին, ոնց որ թե չգիտեք թե ով է հաղթել, մի հատ էլ հարցում եք բացել........  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Ուզում եմ Իսպանիան, Չեխիան կամ էլ գոնե Խորվաթիան հաղթի....  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ողջ ֆուտբոլային գիտակցական կյանքումս (լավ ստացվեց, չէ՞ :Jpit: ) Իտալիային եմ երկրպագել: Մենք բակի տղաներով թիմ ունեինք երբ փոքր էինք, ու էն ժամանակ ոչ մեկս էլ փող չունեինք, որ մարզաշապիկ առնեինք, ամեն մեկս մեր հին շորերի վրա ներկով գրում էինք մեր համարները ու ֆուտբոլիստների անունները: Թիմի ավագն էի ու համարս 10-ն էր՝ վերևում գրված՝ Դել Պիերո:
Նենց որ, միանում եմ...
Ի-տա-լիա, Ի-տա-լիա... :Love:

----------


## Սերխիո

դուք ուզու՞մ եք փող աշխատել , վաղ Ֆրանսիան հաղթելու է , դրեք հաղթանակը…

Հ.Գ.

1-0

----------


## Ռեդ

> դուք ուզու՞մ եք փող աշխատել , վաղ ֆրանսիան հաղթելու է , դրեք հաղթանակը…


Դժվարանում եմ մտածել այդ ուղղությամբ, առաջին խաղից հետո հիասթափված եմ

----------


## Սերխիո

հիշեք 2006 թվականը , Շվեցարիայի հետ 0-0 , բայց հետո Իսպանիա, բրազիլիա Պորտուգալիա , մենակ իտալացիք  ղզիկաբար կրին:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

չե հա դժվար կրի ֆրանսիան համել 2006-ին Զիդան կար  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Իմիջայլոց Իտալիա չեմ սիրում... բայց Գատուզոիյն սիրում եմ... առանձնահատուկ դեմքա  :Cool: ...  :Think:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Իմիջայլոց Իտալիա չեմ սիրում... բայց Գատուզոիյն սիրում եմ... առանձնահատուկ դեմքա ...


Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի ասած Իվան Ահեղնա  :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

:Bad:  Էտ Գատուզիկը լրիվ ոտ ջարդող ա դրանից ինչ ֆուտբոլիստ :Bad: 
Բեռլուսկոնիի բարեկամը չլներ էտքան դուխ չէր ունենա, նենց որ քցեք մի յան դրան :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Գա-տու-զո! , Գա-տու-զո!   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:  

 :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Լավ չի որ կրվանք, բայց դե եսիմ ով ա դեմներս դուրս գալու  1 տեղով որ անցնենք :Think: , լավ տենանք ինչ կլինի, բայց լավ էին խաղում, նորմալ էր:
Իտալիային ատում եմ: Բայց որ էտքան շատ եք սիրում Գատուզոին, պետք Գերմանիա էլ սիրեք, ստեղ սաղ Գատոզոներ են, մի քիչ բոյով, մի քիչ կոլոտ :Tongue: 
Գոռ ջան, մենք էլ էինք տենց անում մայկեքի պահով, ես էլ էի 10 համարը, վեևում էլ HASSLER; :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

Էս Ավստրիացիք լռիվ մերոնց նման են խաղում :Jpit:

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ չի որ կրվանք, բայց դե եսիմ ով ա դեմներս դուրս գալու  1 տեղով որ անցնենք, լավ տենանք ինչ կլինի, բայց լավ էին խաղում, նորմալ էր:
> Իտալիային ատում եմ: Բայց որ էտքան շատ եք սիրում Գատուզոին, պետք Գերմանիա էլ սիրեք, ստեղ սաղ Գատոզոներ են, մի քիչ բոյով, մի քիչ կոլոտ
> Գոռ ջան, մենք էլ էինք տենց անում մայկեքի պահով, ես էլ էի 10 համարը, վեևում էլ HASSLER;


Էդ բայց քեզ Գերմանիա սազումա... մի քիչ գերմանացու նման ես  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 32 վայրկյան անց
Օֆֆտոպները մի ժանից կջնջվեն

Ավելացվել է 50 վայրկյան անց
Բորուցը կինոյի տղենա  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Էտ Գատուզիկը լրիվ ոտ ջարդող ա դրանից ինչ ֆուտբոլիստ
> Բեռլուսկոնիի բարեկամը չլներ էտքան դուխ չէր ունենա, նենց որ քցեք մի յան դրան


Գատուզոի էն նուրբ անցումները չես տեսել  
Լրիվ Արարատ-73  ա

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Լավ չի որ կրվանք, բայց դե եսիմ ով ա դեմներս դուրս գալու  1 տեղով որ անցնենք, լավ տենանք ինչ կլինի, բայց լավ էին խաղում, նորմալ էր:
> Իտալիային ատում եմ: Բայց որ էտքան շատ եք սիրում Գատուզոին, պետք Գերմանիա էլ սիրեք, ստեղ սաղ Գատոզոներ են, մի քիչ բոյով, մի քիչ կոլոտ
> Գոռ ջան, մենք էլ էինք տենց անում մայկեքի պահով, ես էլ էի 10 համարը, վեևում էլ HASSLER;


Չէ  :LOL: 
Գերմանացիք լրիվ Կակա-ներ են,  Շևչենկոներ ու Չելսի-ներ  :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

> Գատուզոի էն նուրբ անցումները չես տեսել  
> Լրիվ Արարատ-73  ա
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Չէ 
> Գերմանացիք լրիվ Կակա-ներ են,  Շևչենկոներ ու Չելսի-ներ


Էտ որն ա, էն որ ճամփին մի 10 հոգու խփում ա? :LOL: 
Մրցավարներին էլ չհաշված :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Էսօր Ռումինացիները որ տարան, վերջն ա լինելու :Tongue: , առաջին տեղով են դուրս գալու, որովհեըև Հոլանդացիներին չեն կրվի հաստատ

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Էս Ավստրիացիք լռիվ մերոնց նման են խաղում


ինչի էդքան վատ էին խաղում՞

----------


## Cesare

*Էսօր Ֆրանսիան Հոլանդիաին քանդակելու ա : Իտալիան ել հեշտությամբ կրելու ա :*

----------


## Սամվել

> ինչի էդքան վատ էին խաղում՞


հա 5 հատ 99.999% մոմենտ չխփեցին  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

Առաջ Անրի , Աբիդալ , Թյուրամ ... Կերեք Նիստելռոյին ,Սեյնդերին , Ռոբենին

Հ.Գ.
հակառեալական ստացվեց :Blush:  :Think:  :Shok:

----------


## VCF

Villa+Torres=մահ
կիսապաշտպանությունը վերջնա, պաշտպանությունը մի քիչ թույլ ա, բայց դե Իսպանիան մնումա Իսպանիա:
Իսպանիա հուփ տուր, ետ լակոտ-լուկուտ թիմերին կուլ տուր................................

----------


## Ռեդ

> *Իտալիան ել հեշտությամբ կրելու ա :*


Դե տես Իտալիան ինչ արեց, խմբից էլ դուրս չի գալու

----------


## Egern.net

Իտալացիք "ազգովի" խայտառակ եղան... շատ եմ ափսոսում, որ խաղը չնայեցի... Վերջին խաղում ֆրանսիացիների հետ են: Տեսնենք այսօր ինչ կլինի դեռ: 99 տոկոսով վստահ եմ, որ Հոլանդիան կհաղթի: Դժվար թե 3-0, բայց կհաղթի: Իմ կարծիքով ամենագրավիչ ու ստեղծագործ ֆուտբոլը հոլանդացիներն ու իսպանացիներն են խաղում: Ափսոս այսպիսի եզրափակիչ հնարավոր չէ...

----------


## Vahe

Շատ լավ խաղ էր: Խաղին համապատասխան էլ արդյունքն էր: Ուրախացա, որ Իտալացիների շանսերը քչացան հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու: Մնաց Գերմանիան էլ չանցնի ու լրիվ լավ կլինի!

*PORT**UGAL*
Զարմանում եմ, ինչի Պոշտիգան չի խաղում:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

Հալալեր Բուֆֆոնին   :Hands Up: 
 բայց դատավորը յավնի երևում էր որ Ռումինայի վրա ստաֆկա էր դրել   :LOL:

----------


## Bergmann

> Առաջ Անրի , Աբիդալ , Թյուրամ ... Կերեք Նիստելռոյին ,Սեյնդերին , Ռոբենին


Իրանք Աֆրիկայից են, կարողա ուղղակի հասկանան  :LOL: 

Հոլանդիան պիտի որ հաղթի

----------


## Ռեդ

Ոնց կուզենայի տեսնել Պորտուգալիա - Հոլանդիա ֆինալ

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իրանք Աֆրիկայից են, կարողա ուղղակի հասկանան 
> 
> Հոլանդիան պիտի որ հաղթի


թեկուզ ուղղակի...
լավ ֆուտբոլիստը, Աֆրկայում էլ ա լավը:

----------


## Ռեդ

Հոլանդիան 0:2 կամ 1:2 կրելու ա

----------


## Սերխիո

էսօր Անրին խաղալու ա:

1-0 Ֆրանսիա , մենշեով հաղթանակ

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Հոլանդիան 0:2 կամ 1:2 կրելու ա


իմ կարծիքով նիչյա կլնի 1-1

----------


## Ռեդ

> իմ կարծիքով նիչյա կլնի 1-1


Եթե Ֆրանսիան ՎԻԶ դնի, կարա նիչյա էլ անի կամ էլ ավելին, բայց դե, ինչպես ասում են, կապրենք կտեսնենք

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
Խաղը սկսելա չի սկսել արդեն սպանոցի ա

----------


## Egern.net

> Հալալեր Բուֆֆոնին  
>  բայց դատավորը յավնի երևում էր որ Ռումինայի վրա ստաֆկա էր դրել


Հա՞, ինչ լավ ա, որ Բուֆոնս էլի փայլել ա, ափսոս չեմ նայել....




> Խաղը սկսելա չի սկսել արդեն սպանոցի ա


գնամ նայեմ, է....

----------


## Ռեդ

Հոյլանդ  :Hands Up:

----------


## BOBO

Ռումինիան անցավ :Hands Up:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռեդ

էս խաղը շատ լարված պայքար ա խոստանում

----------


## Աբելյան

Ֆրանսիան կրելու ա
ուրիշ ձև չունի
Անրին էլ խաղալու ա  :Cool: 

էն ինչ լոմկա էր ընկել Մուտուն
ախր ռումինները հազիվ մասնակցելու հնարավորություն էին ստացել, ու տենց շանսեր ունեին
ռումինների խաղը բայց դուրս շատ եկավ
մանավանդ Լոբոնտն ու Կոնտրան լավ խաղացին
մենակ ափսոս, որ Իտալացիները տենց էլ դուրս չեն գա մյուս փուլ  :Sad: 

երեկ էլ Ավստրիա էի բալետ անում
իմիջայլոց, ավստրիացիները էլի իրանց գոլը խփեցին 90-րդ րոպեից հետո  :Shok: 
ափսոս իրանք էլ դուրս չեն գա խմբից
իսկ այ Խորվաթները գերմանացիներին պիվի ղրգեցին  :Ok:  արժանի էին

----------


## Ռեդ

Էս Մակելելեն ինչ կոպիտն ա  :Bad:  :Angry2:  :Bad:

----------


## Աբելյան

կերավ Վան Դեր Վարտին

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց



> Էս Ավստրիացիք լռիվ մերոնց նման են խաղում


ոնց որ 10 հատ Արա Հակոբյան ըլնեին, ուղղակի մի քիչ լավ տեխնիկայով, մի հատ էլ Կասպարով՝ գոլերին

----------


## BOBO

Դե հո զոռով չի, ուժեղ են էլի ու~ժեղ :Hands Up: 
Ռեալցիք :Cool:  :LOL: 




> ոնց որ 10 հատ Արա Հակոբյան ըլնեին, ուղղակի մի քիչ լավ տեխնիկայով, մի հատ էլ Կասպարով՝ գոլերին


Աչքիս, տարել կլոնավորել են :LOL:

----------


## Egern.net

ֆիասկո.... 
4-1 

Սնեյդեր, Ռոբեն, վան Դեր Սար.... լռռռիվ արժանի են չեմպիոնությանը !!!!

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իրոք որ արտակարգ խաղացին.... ֆրանսիացիներին մեղքս տվեց.....  :LOL:

----------


## firewall

Հետաքրքիրա որ ես Հոլանդիա-ի օգտին էի քվեարկել - առանց իրանց խաղերը նայելու  :Smile: 
բայց լրիվ սպասումներս արդարացրին!!!

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> *Էսօր Ֆրանսիան Հոլանդիաին քանդակելու ա :*


Նարնջագույն հեղափոխություն …

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

ԿԼԱՍՍ արին Հոլանդացիները ախր շատ լավն էին   բացի արդյունավետ լինելուց սիրուն են խաղում, վստահ  ոնց որ Բրազիլիան խաղար  :LOL:   բա գոլերըըըըը սկսեմ Հոլանդիա բալետ անել է աչքիս  :LOL:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Հա՞, ինչ լավ ա, որ Բուֆոնս էլի փայլել ա, ափսոս չեմ նայել....



հեսա նայի ինչա անում Բւֆֆոնը  :Ok: 




*էսել գոլերը* 

Goal  Romania, Mutu - 0:1

Goal  Italy, Panucci - 1:1

----------


## Ռեդ

Արա դե էս Սնեյդերի հարվածները վերջն են  :Hands Up:

----------


## Egern.net

Նայեցի, մերսի! Ուրիշ ա էլի Բուֆոնս...  :Smile: 

Եթե հիշում եք, երեկ գրել էի, որ Հոլանդիան կկրի Ֆրանսիային, բայց ոչ 3-0.... փաստորեն ճիշտ դուրս եկա  :LOL:  Հիմա, ասում եմ, Իսպանիան Շվեդիային կկրի, բայց ոչ 4-1  :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

էսօր մի հատ էլ հույներն են ռուսներին հաքցնելու

շվեդներն ու իսպանացիները էօսր վիճարկելու են առաջի տեղը
երկուսն էլ անցած են

----------


## Ռեդ

Իսպանիան առաջին տեղով ա դուրս գալու
Ռուսաստանի խաղը լյուբոյ դրուգոյ ա, Ռուսներն են կրելու

----------


## Ռեդ

Իսպանիան Շվեդիային երևի 2:0 կամ 3:1 կամ 4:2 կրի

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց երեկ հոլանդացիք Ֆրանսիային հավեսով դաս տվին ու հատկապես էտ ինքնավստահ Դոմենեկին
Դ խմբից իմ կարծիքով կանցնեն Իսպանիան ու Ռուսաստանը:
Հունաստանը հոգնած թիմա,իսկ Շվեդիան արդեն ֆուտբոլային ծերանոցա հիշացնում:

----------


## Ռեդ

Չե, ֆսյո տակի հիմնական ֆավորիտները
Պորտուգալիա, Իսպանիա, Հոլանդիա, Խորվաթիա

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չե, ֆսյո տակի հիմնական ֆավորիտները
> Պորտուգալիա, Իսպանիա, Հոլանդիա, Խորվաթիա


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բայց երեկ հոլանդացիք Ֆրանսիային հավեսով դաս տվին ու հատկապես էտ ինքնավստահ Դոմենեկին
> Դ խմբից իմ կարծիքով կանցնեն Իսպանիան ու Ռուսաստանը:
> Հունաստանը հոգնած թիմա,իսկ Շվեդիան արդեն ֆուտբոլային ծերանոցա հիշացնում:


Իբրահիմովիչ ,Չելստրոմ ,Ռոզենբերգ ,Էլմանդեր ,իսկական ապագա թիմ ա :Hands Up: 

երեկ Ռեալը կերավ Բարսելոնցիքին :Sad: 
Բայց Հոյլանդը խաղը չի տա ռումինացիներին , քանի որ ,իրան ձեռնատու ա, որ Իսպանիային փորձության ենթարկի Իտալիայի կամ ֆրանսիայի ձեռքով :

----------


## Աբելյան

Իսպանիա-Շվեդիան ո՞նց պրծավ

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ֆրանսիա
> Հոլանդիա
> Գերմանիա


քանի որ ոնց գրել եմ ,դրա համաձայն ,ես երկրպագելու եմ հետևյալ դասավորությամբ , և առաջին անգամ  կերպագեմ այն թիմին ,որը հնարավոր է և դուրս թողնի իմ Ֆրանսիային;

Ավելացվել է 36 վայրկյան անց
2-1 կրեց իսպանիան , վերջի րոպեին  վիլյան խփեց:

----------


## Աբելյան

ես դրանց ինչն եմ ասել...
ոչինչ, էսա հույները ռուսներին հագցնելու են  :Clapping:

----------


## Bergmann

> Իբրահիմովիչ ,Չելստրոմ ,Ռոզենբերգ ,Էլմանդեր ,իսկական ապագա թիմ ա


+Յունգբերգ  :Smile: 




> ոչինչ, էսա հույները ռուսներին հագցնելու են


 :Clapping:

----------


## salatik

Շատ վատ եղավ, որ Ֆրանսիան պարտվեց :Shok: , բայց դե Հոլանդիայում շատ են երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստները, ու չնայած դրան, որ իմ սիրած թիմը պարտվեց, մեկա շատ հավեսին խաղ էր:
Բայց Բուֆֆոնի արածը հրաշք էր, ես հենց 11 մետրանոց նշանակեցին, ասեցի որ կբռնի, մտածեցի որ ինչքան չլինի Մուտուն էլա Յուվեում խաղացել ու Բուֆֆոնը դժվար չկռահեր հարվածի ուղղությունը կամ էլ ձևը :Ok: 
Յուվենտուսի կազմի մի մասը խաղում էր` Բուֆֆոն, Դել Պիերո, Կամորանեզի, Կիելլինի ու գումարած Զամբրոտան, որ էլի Յուվեյումա սովորել խաղալ:
Չգիտեմ Ֆրանիսա - Իտալիա խաղի ժամանակ իմ հետ ինչ կկատարվի :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Շատ վատ եղավ, որ Ֆրանսիան պարտվեց, բայց դե Հոլանդիայում շատ են երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստները, ու չնայած դրան, որ իմ սիրած թիմը պարտվեց, մեկա շատ հավեսին խաղ էր:
> Բայց Բուֆֆոնի արածը հրաշք էր, ես հենց 11 մետրանոց նշանակեցին, ասեցի որ կբռնի, մտածեցի որ ինչքան չլինի Մուտուն էլա Յուվեում խաղացել ու Բուֆֆոնը դժվար չկռահեր հարվածի ուղղությունը կամ էլ ձևը
> Յուվենտուսի կազմի մի մասը խաղում էր` Բուֆֆոն, Դել Պիերո, Կամորանեզի, Կիելլինի ու գումարած Զամբրոտան, որ էլի Յուվեյումա սովորել խաղալ:


salatik
Դու աղջկական սեռի  ե՞ս,  թե չէ՞  :Xeloq: 



> Չգիտեմ Ֆրանիսա - Իտալիա խաղի ժամանակ իմ հետ ինչ կկատարվի


Իմ հետ էլ
Էս մոմենտը միշտ էլ համ չեմ սիրել, համ էլ շատ հավես ա եղել: Երկու թիմի միաժամանակ  բալետ անելը մի կատարյալ հաճույք ա ու

----------


## Taurus

Ֆրանսիա-Իտալիան ոչ-ոքի ապրծնելու, որ ընդհանրապես շանսեր չունենան :Hands Up:

----------


## Deutschland

չնայած նրան որ ց խմբից ուզում եմ դուրս գա Ֆրանսիան ,բայց կանխազգացում կա որ Ռումինիանա շարունակելու...

----------


## Taurus

Եթե Ռուսները անցան Շվեդներին ու խմբից դուրս եկան, ապա խաղում են հոլանդացիների դեմ ու կրելու են, թվում ա ֆանտաստիկայա, բայց տեսեք խաղից-խաղ ինչ լավ են խաղում Հիդինգի սաները!

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իմ կարծիքով սենցա լինելու

1/4 եզրափակիչ

*Պորտուգալիա*-Գերմանիա
*Խորվաթիա*-Չեխիա
*Հոլանդիա*-Ռուսաստան
*Իսպանիա*-Ռումինիա

----------


## Deutschland

Վաղը հունիսի 16-ին Ավստրիաի մայրաքաղաք՝ՎԻԵՆՆԱՅՈՒՄ Գերմանիաի հավաքականը վերջին 3-րդ տուրում կմրցի կազմակերպիչ երկներից մեկի՝Ավստրիաի ընտրանու դեմ.Այս հանդիպումը կարծում եմ լավ շանս կլինի Գերմանացիների համար ապացուցելու, որ խորվաթների դեմ հանդիպումը պատահականություն էր եվ, որ նրանք կարող են ի վիճակի են ցուցադրել այն ֆուտբոլը որը նրանց վայել է...Եվ հուսով լինենք ,որ Գերմանիան այդ դառը պարտությունից հետո կկարողանա դասեր քաղել եվ ուղղել որոշ թերություններ.
ՄԵՆՔ ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԻՆ :Ok: 
ԱՎՍՏՐԻԱ–ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ 16.06.2008. ժամը՝23:45 :Think:

----------


## firewall

> Եթե Ռուսները անցան Շվեդներին ու խմբից դուրս եկան, ապա խաղում են հոլանդացիների դեմ ու կրելու են, թվում ա ֆանտաստիկայա, բայց տեսեք խաղից-խաղ ինչ լավ են խաղում Հիդինգի սաները!


ԱԱԱ, ջոգեցի! Ռուսները կաշառել են հոլանդացիներին, որ իրանք ֆրանսիա, իտալիաին կրեն /մյուս խաղում ել երևի հատուկ պարտվելու են ռումինիաին../, ու իրանց հետ խաղալուց էլի կրվեն  :Hands Up:  հիանալի տակտիկայա :Yes:  :Joker:

----------


## Taurus

Հա բա մալադեց, բայց մարդու չասես

----------


## Werder Bremen

Կարծում եմ Գերմանիամ առանց որեվե բարդության կհաղթահարի խմբային արգելքը,ըստ ինձ միանշանակ Գերմանացիներին ավելի հարմար մրցակից է Պորտուգալիան քան ուժային ֆուտբոլ դավանաող մյուս 2 հավանական մրցակիցները,մի խոսքով չկա չարիք առանց բարիք....Այս խոսքերս թող հիշեն Գերմանիաի հավաքականի երկրպագուները եվ հանգիստ եղեք ավելի լավ մրցակից լինել չէր կարող...
Դե ուրեմն ԱՌԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱՋ ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ...
GOOOOO!!!!  :Bux:         NATIONALMANSCHAFT

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Ոնց ա Գերմանիայի բոլելշիկներ?
> Հլա մի հատ էլ էն խփելու
> Էսօր առավոտ մի հատ պարող բարի լույս հայերով ասեց որ Խորվաթիան 3-0 կրելու ա ես էլ բնականաբար հավատացի


Էշն ինչ գիտի նուշն ինչա՞
էտ պարողն էլ պարողի էլ.... :Angry2:

----------


## Աբելյան

աչքիս էսօր թուրքերն են անցնելու

----------


## Taurus

> աչքիս էսօր թուրքերն են անցնելու


Աչքերդ փակի, կոտորելու են չեխերը

----------


## Ռեդ

Չեխիան ա անցնելու ինձ թվում ա: Թուրքերն ով դառան?
Ճիշտա Նիհատի պես խաղացող ունեն

----------


## BOBO

Թուրքերը էս ինչ են անում :Shok: 
Գոնե պենալներ ըլներ նայեինք :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
 :Shok:  :Shok: 
ԹույնՉայ :LOL:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ենիչերիները չեխերին բռնաբարեցին  :Angry2:  
Էտ ապուշները երևի չէին հիշում, որ խաղը 90 րոպե ա տևում, և ոչ 75: 
Ես մի օրով դառնում եմ Խորվաթիայի բալեշչիկ …

----------


## Egern.net

բայց Դեմիրելին լաավ հանեց... ազդեցիկ էր...

----------


## Ռեդ

Թուրքիա?
3 գոլ 15 րոպեում?  :Shok: 
Ասեցի չե որ Նիհատը լավ խաղացող ա   :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

էսօր ուզում եմ նեմեցները խոշորով չկրեն, հանգիստ, ասենք 2:1, մեկն էլ կամ հենց 2ն էլ Podolski-ն խփի

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց Չեխը շատ անկապ սխալ թույլ տվեց,իրա մակարդակի ֆուտբոլիստները իրավունք չունեն էտ կարգի սխալ թույլ տալ:

----------


## Ռեդ

Մեղկս եկավ Չեխը
Հա լավ էդ խաղը աշխարհի վերջը չի  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ որ մի վռատարը գլխի տենց վնասվածքից հետո նույն մակարդակը կպահպանի :Wink:  հենց սկզբից էլ ասել եմ, Չեխը էլ են Չեխը չի, էլ չի էլ լինի

----------


## salatik

Չեխիան մի կողմ, ժողովուրդ երեկ աչքիս առաջ գալիս էր սեպտեմբերին մեր ու թուրքերի խաղը, մեր մարզիչը ոնց որ թե լավնա, ու որ կարողանա մերոնց մակարդակը մի քիչ էլ բարձրացնի, ինձ թվումա կկարողանանք լավ խաղ ցույց տալ, Թուրքիայի թիմը միջին մակարդակի թիմա, տենց ուժեղ չի, ուղղակի չեխերի փոփոխությունները տեղին չէին:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Թուրքիայի թիմը միջին մակարդակի թիմա, տենց ուժեղ չի


Հա բայց մեկ մեկ անակնկալներ ա անում  :Secret:

----------


## Amourchik

> էս մասը ինձ բացեց ...
> 
> Տեղյակ ես որ ֆուտբոլը 11 հոգով են խաղում ու 3 հոգին 25 %ից ավելա  էն էլ հիմնական կազմում


Չէ հենց նոր իմացա:Շատ շնորհակալություն հետաքրքիր ու որ ամենակարևորնա պետքական ինֆորմացիայի համար:չէի նկատել այսքան ժամանակ ա ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում( արդեն 8 տարի է) հենց նոր նկատեցի որ 11 հոգի են խաղում, սրանից հետո ուշադիր կնայեմ կարողա մի անգամ բախտս բերի տեսնեմ էլի :Tongue: Իսկ 25% դեռ շատ քիչա որ ասվի որ դա Բարսելոնական ա:Որ Վալենսիական ա դա երևումա բայց որ Բարսելոնականելա ինչ որ չի երևում :Xeloq:

----------


## Աբելյան

դե մի բան գիտեի էլի
կանխազգում էի

բայց ինչ ուզում եք ասեք՝ թուրքերին հալալ ա, իսկ չեխերին՝ տեղն ա

էսօր Ավստրիա եմ բալետ անելու վերջի անգամ, որովհետև կրվելու են ու դուրս մնան
մեկ էլ Խորվաթիա, որ 9 միավորով դուրս գա խմբից

----------


## Amourchik

> դե մի բան գիտեի էլի
> կանխազգում էի
> 
> բայց ինչ ուզում եք ասեք՝ թուրքերին հալալ ա, իսկ չեխերին՝ տեղն ա
> 
> էսօր Ավստրիա եմ բալետ անելու վերջի անգամ, որովհետև կրվելու են ու դուրս մնան
> մեկ էլ Խորվաթիա, որ 9 միավորով դուրս գա խմբից


 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  ես էլ եմ նույն թիմերին այսօր երկրպագելու :Wink: Բայց միայն այսօր :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չէ հենց նոր իմացա:Շատ շնորհակալություն հետաքրքիր ու որ ամենակարևորնա պետքական ինֆորմացիայի համար:չէի նկատել այսքան ժամանակ ա ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում( արդեն 8 տարի է) հենց նոր նկատեցի որ 11 հոգի են խաղում, սրանից հետո ուշադիր կնայեմ կարողա մի անգամ բախտս բերի տեսնեմ էլիԻսկ 25% դեռ շատ քիչա որ ասվի որ դա Բարսելոնական ա:Որ Վալենսիական ա դա երևումա բայց որ Բարսելոնականելա ինչ որ չի երևում


Դրա համար ասում են Բարսելոնա–Վալենսիական  :Wink: ...

Չեմ հասկանում հիմնական կազմում 3 հոգուց էն կոմ էլ ինչ պետքա երևար  :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դրա համար ասում են Բարսելոնա–Վալենսիական ...
> 
> Չեմ հասկանում հիմնական կազմում 3 հոգուց էն կոմ էլ ինչ պետքա երևար


դե եթե դու Ֆաբրեգասին Բարսելոնից ես համարում, ես էլ Դե լա Ռեդին եմ Ռեալից համարում :Tongue:  հավասարվեցին թվով?

----------


## Սամվել

> դե եթե դու Ֆաբրեգասին Բարսելոնից ես համարում, ես էլ Դե լա Ռեդին եմ Ռեալից համարում հավասարվեցին թվով?


էտ դեպքում ստացվումա 4 = 3 հա բա հավարարությունա բա ինչա  :Xeloq:   :Jpit:

----------


## Cesare

*Ես տարի թուրքիա - Հորվաթիա զույգի կրողնա չեմպիոն դառնալու :*

----------


## Taurus

էսօր Ռումինացիներին եմ բալետ անելու, իսկ ետնապահների  խաղում մեկ ա էական չի ով ինչ, բայց գոնե Իտալիան չկրի,  Գատուզոն էլ չխաղա, որ չկրվի :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

տենց վեկալենք ինչքան Ֆաբրեգասնա Բարսելոնայից ետքան էլ Ռեյնան էլա Բարսելոնայից, Նավառոն էլ, Սերխիո Գարսիան էլ, հետո ինչ անենք որ Առագոնեսը Ռեալից վառվածա, եսա դրա համար էլ կթքեն փայտիկին

Եսօր Հոլանդիան ու Ֆրանսիան պտի կրեն :Clapping:  Ֆրանսիան պետքա դուս գա որ Իսպանիայի հետ խաղում ցուց տա որ աբիժնիկությամբ շատ առաջ չեն եթում

----------


## Egern.net

տեսնենք, տեսնենք... բուքմեյքերները ավելի բարձր են գնահատում Ռումինիայի հաղթանակը, ինչը զարմանալի չի: Բայց չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ հոլանդացիք տենց էժան կծախվեն: Բայց Taurus-ի #29 պոստի C խմբի վերաբերյալ կանխատեսումները որ եղան, արժի մի հատ մրցանակ սահմանել պայծառատեսության համար  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

Հոլանդացիների մեկնարկային կազմն արդեն հայտնի է. 
------------------------- Ստեկելենբուրգ-------------------------------
Բուլահրուզ------, Հեյտինգա,------ Բոումա,-------------- Դե Կլեր
 Դե Զուեվ,------ Էնգելաար,--- Վան Պերսի, Աֆելլայ, -------------Ռոբբեն
------------------------Հունտելաար-----------------------------------

Իսկական սպորտային պայքարի ենք ականատես լինելու: Կանխատեսումս էլ ասեմ, մարդ ես, միգուցե ճիշտ դուրս գա, գլուխ կգովամ, սխալ լինի... ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինի :Smile: : 

Ռումինիա- Նիդերլանդներ- ոչ- ոքի
Իտալին հաղթում է Թուլալաններին:

1/4 են դուրս գալիս Եվրոպայի ապագա չեմպիոններն ու  աշխարհի գործող չեմպիոնները:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ֆրանսիան էսօր կրում ա  :Ok: 
Հոլանդիայի սաստավը բայեվոյ ա

----------


## REAL_ist

Հոյլանդը ու Ֆրանսիան կրելու են
եսել հետները :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հոյլանդը ու Ֆրանսիան կրելու են
> եսել հետները


Լավ էր  :LOL: 
Էս Վիվարոն ինչ անկապ բան ա?
Պատկերացրու սաղ կյանքդ էդ թիմին ատես ու էդ օրը բալետ անես  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Brigada

Հոլանդը ու Իտալիան են կրելու,որ ես էլ կրեմ :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> էտ դեպքում ստացվումա 4 = 3 հա բա հավարարությունա բա ինչա


դու ուզեցիր...
ասում են, որ լավ դարպասապահը թիմի կեսն ա :Tongue:  դե հիմա հաշվի :Tongue: 
հավասարին գոհ չէիր, դե գնա :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

Իտալիա ընդե չկա, Ռեջիանայի կարգի թիմա :Bad:  գյոզալ Իտալիան ինչ սարքեց Դոնադոնին, չնայած Կանավառոն լիներ սենց չէր լինի

----------


## Taurus

Աչքիս 2 խաղն էլ նիչյայա լինելու սաղդ կրվելու եք  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ռումինիան խմբից դուրս ա գալու: Այ թե ինչ լոմկա կուտեն աշխարհի չեմպիոնն ու փոխչեմպիոնը

----------


## Kuk

> Հոլանդը ու Իտալիան են կրելու,որ ես էլ կրեմ


Ես Ֆրանսիա եմ դրել. իրանց եմ բալետ անելու

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հոլանդացիների մեկնարկային կազմն արդեն հայտնի է. 
> ------------------------- Ստեկելենբուրգ-------------------------------
> Բուլահրուզ------, Հեյտինգա,------ Բոումա,-------------- Դե Կլեր
>  Դե Զուեվ,------ Էնգելաար,--- Վան Պերսի, Աֆելլայ, -------------Ռոբբեն
> ------------------------Հունտելաար-----------------------------------
> 
> Իսկական սպորտային պայքարի ենք ականատես լինելու: Կանխատեսումս էլ ասեմ, մարդ ես, միգուցե ճիշտ դուրս գա, գլուխ կգովամ, սխալ լինի... ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինի: 
> 
> Ռումինիա- Նիդերլանդներ- ոչ- ոքի
> ...


այսօր գատուզոպեռոտաները  տրվելու են մեզ , Հոյլանդը էսօր պտի տղություն անի ,թողնի մի կողմ են էմինդավիդովական կողմերը ու դրակուլաներին սատկացնի ,դե մենք էլ կասենք ով ա Ֆրամսիան ,կամ էլ մատերացիի ղզիկությունը էսօր պտի աշխատի :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ մ–ով սկսվող սապատավոր անասունի անունը մի հիշատակեք ստե :Angry2:

----------


## Ռեդ

> ետ մ–ով սկսվող սապատավոր անասունի անունը մի հիշատակեք ստե


Դրա համար էլ Սերխիոն փոքրատառ ա գրել

----------


## BOBO

Թուուու~, պտի նիչյա պրծներ էս խաղը :Jpit:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Թուուու~, պտի նիչյա պրծներ էս խաղը


Վախում ես չպրծնի?

----------


## BOBO

> Վախում ես չպրծնի?


Դե եթե գատուզիկը Անրիի ոտերը չջարդի կարողա և պրծնի :Jpit:

----------


## Taurus

Հա լավ Գատուզոին բան չասեք, իակ Իտալացին ա, որ "Գերմանացի" ա: :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

արա լավ կարմիր չկա, եսովա ես սուդյեն
նագլի բախտները չբերեց Ֆրանսիացիքի

----------


## Սերխիո

երևի ինտիմ զրուցարանում գրեի ,սա ,բայց դե  սուձյաի ինչն եմ ասել  :Angry2:

----------


## Kuk

> երևի ինտիմ զրուցարանում գրեի ,սա ,բայց դե  սուձյաի ինչն եմ ասել


Սերխ, էդ ո՞ր խաղից ես դժգոհ:

----------


## Սերխիո

Արթուր ջան ,են խաղից ,որտեղ Սուձյան  անիմաստ կարմիր ա ցույց տալիս , որտեղ աննպատակ տռավմա են ստանում , որտեղ  անբարոյականի որդի աբիժնիկերը աջ-ու ձախ մտածված ջարդում են են թիմի խաղացողներին ,որը վերոհիշյալ  դեպքերից հետո փոխարինում չուներ,որտեղ  իբր «հաղթողը» կարող ա միայն շտռաֆից բախտիկյանի պես ռիկաշետով գոլ խփի ու պենալից…

Ավելացվել է 58 վայրկյան անց
Եթե իտալիան չեմպիոն լինի ,խոստանում եմ ցմահ արգելափակվել ակումբում

----------


## Kuk

Հա, կարմիրը լրիվ անիմաստ էր: լրիվ չնայեցի, նեռվերս չհերիքեց. հազարից մեկ որոշել էի ֆուտբոլ նայեի, էն էլ ******* :Bad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե իտալիան չեմպիոն լինի ,խոստանում եմ ցմահ արգելափակվել ակումբում


Ակումբը ի՞նչ կապ ունի  :Think:  չեն դառնա   :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

դե գիտեմ ,որ չեն դառանա ,դրա համար էլ ասում եմ…

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Հոլանդը ու Իտալիան են կրելու,որ ես էլ կրեմ


Շնավոր ըլի հաղթանակդ  Բրիգադ ախպեր  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Եթե իտալիան չեմպիոն լինի ,խոստանում եմ ցմահ արգելափակվել ակումբում


Պետրոս, մենք քեզ կկարոտենք :Sad: :
 :LOL: 

Ի՜տա՜լիա՜...

----------


## Ռեդ

Ֆրանսիա  :Sad: 
Իտալիա  :Bad: 
Հոլանդիա  :Tongue: 
Գերմանիա  :Bad: 
Պորտուգալիա  :Ok: 
Թուրքիա  :Shok:

----------


## REAL_ist

բայց աշկիս Հռոմի պապի օրհնությամբ Իտալացիք Իսպանիային էլ կրեն

----------


## Taurus

> Եթե իտալիան չեմպիոն լինի ,խոստանում եմ ցմահ արգելափակվել ակումբում


Հիմա ով Պետրոսից աբիժնիկ ա Ակումբում սկսելու ա Իտալիա երկրպագել

----------


## Brigada

> Շնավոր ըլի հաղթանակդ  Բրիգադ ախպեր


մերսի ախպերս :Wink: տարոսը ձեզ լինի :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> բայց աշկիս Հռոմի պապի օրհնությամբ Իտալացիք Իսպանիային էլ կրեն


Ես չեմ ուզում, որ Իսպանիան դառնա չեմպիոն, բայց ավելի շատ չեմ ուզում, որ Իտալիայից պարտություն կրի :Bad:

----------


## Davo'o

Աշխարհի չեմպիոնները մնում են աշխարհի չեմպիոններ: Իտալիան վստահ ու գեղեցիկ հաղթանակ տարավ, իսկ հոլանդացիների ազնվությանը ես ոչ մի վայրկյան չէի կասկածում, ի տարբերություն շատերի: 
1/4-ում փաստորեն Իսպանիաս մրցելու է աշխարհի չեմպիոն իտալացիների հետ: Դեռեւս այն համոզմանն եմ մնում, որ Իսպանիան ի վիճակի է հաղթել միայն ակնհայտ թերություններ ունեցող թույլ մրցակիցների: Իտալիայի հավաքականին Իսպանիան, ըստ իս, կարող է հաղթել: Իտալացիները գրեթե բոլոր օղակները, բացառությամբ դարպասապահի, թերի են թվում: Պաշտպանները կարող են սխալվել, կիսապաշտպանությունում կբացակայեն Միլանի հիանալի կիսապաշտպաններ Գատուզոն ու Պիրլոն, իսկ Տոնին բոլորովին նման չէ ինքն իրեն: Մյուս կողմից նաեւ հասկանում եմ, որ պաշտպանները կարող են նաեւ վստահ խաղալ ինչպես դա արեցին Ֆրանսիայի դեմ խաղում, Ամբրոզինին ու Կամորանեզին էլ վատ տղերք չեն, իսկ Տոնին չի կարող հավերժ վրիպել: 
Այսպիսով  :Smile:  իտալացիների ու իսպանացիների հնարավորությունները գնահատում եմ 50/50 եւ հասկանում եմ, որ Իսպանիաս լավ հնարավորություն ունի կիսաեզրափակիչ ու հետո նաեւ եզրափակիչ հասնելու համար, որտեղ կպարտվի Նիդերլանդներին կամ Պորտուգալիային :Sad: :

----------


## Աբելյան

էսօր շվեդները պետք ա ռուսներին տշեն մրցապայքարից  :Diablo: 

մեկ էլ հուսով եմ հույները թռնելուց առաջ պատվով կթռնեն
նախընտրելի ա՝ իսպանացիներին հաղթելով

----------


## Cesare

> *Ֆրանսիան ու Ռումինյան են անցնելու :*


*Մոռթել եմ ... 
Բայց մի հետաքրքիր բան երեկ Դիֆօզին երգում եր : Առաջին անգամ եի տենց բան տենում  . Ետ արդեն մի բան նշանակում ա :*

----------


## Kuk

> էսօր շվեդները պետք ա ռուսներին տշեն մրցապայքարից 
> 
> մեկ էլ հուսով եմ հույները թռնելուց առաջ պատվով կթռնեն
> նախընտրելի ա՝ իսպանացիներին հաղթելով


Հայկ ջան, էս ի՞նչ ասիր :Sad:  Ռուսների վրա եմ դրել ու Իսպանիայի :Sad:  Ռուսաստանը իրան արդարացնում ա, մնում ա մի հատ էլ գոլ խփի, լինի 2:0, որ իմ գրած հաշիվը լինի ու  :Yahoo:

----------


## Brigada

> Հայկ ջան, էս ի՞նչ ասիր Ռուսների վրա եմ դրել ու Իսպանիայի Ռուսաստանը իրան արդարացնում ա, մնում ա մի հատ էլ գոլ խփի, լինի 2:0, որ իմ գրած հաշիվը լինի ու


Կուկ մյուս ստավկետ որ մոտսա,գործերը լավ են,Հույները կրում են :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ մյուս ստավկետ որ մոտսա,գործերը լավ են,Հույները կրում են


Արաաա, էդ մեկի մասին մոռացել էի :LOL:  ուռաաաա՜՜ :Rolleyes:

----------


## Brigada

> Արաաա, էդ մեկի մասին մոռացել էի ուռաաաա՜՜


ախպերս շնորհավոր 2-0 հաշիվդ բռնեցիր,ես ել իմ երկու ստավկեքը կրեցի :Wink:

----------


## Ahik

Նոր նայեցի վիճակագրությունը, երեվի Հոլանդիա-Պորտուգալիա լինի եզրափակիչը :Smile:

----------


## Egern.net

փաստորեն` Իտալիա-Իսպանիա ...... իսկականից վախենամ իտալացիք հանկարծ կերպարանափոխվեն չեմպիոն դառնան....

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ֆրանսիային, ապա *Դոմենե'կ, *%&@#*$%, Դոմենե'կ, *%&@#*$%*  :Wink:  Էն խեղճ Աբիդալը... լավ ա դրան դարպասապահ չէր դրել.....  :LOL: 

երեկվա խաղերից. Շվեդիան խայտառակ արեց.... անկեղծ ասեմ. Իտալիայից վատ էին պաշտպանվում: Դե իսպանացիները.... հետաքրքիր ա բայց, պարզվում ա մենակ հայերը չեն, որ Արա Հակոբյան ունեն.... Տոնի, Գուիզա...

Մի խոսքով, մտանք փլեյ-օֆֆ... Ակամայից հիշեցի Euro04-ի Պորտուգալիա-Անգլիա քառորդ եզրափակիչը... հիանալի ֆուտբոլ էր, 1-1 հիմնական ժամանակում, 2-2 լրացուցիչում, 11 մետրանոցներով 7-րդ մոտեցումից Պորտուգալիայի դարպասապահ Ռիկարդուն գրավեց Ջեյմսի դարպասը և պորտուգալացիք մտան կիսաեզրափակիչ....

----------


## John

*օֆֆտոպների տարգը տվեք ժողովուրդ*
ու մեկ էլ որ ասում էի ռուսները մառոզ են անելու… ԱՐՇԱՎԻՆը տղայա, մի խոսքով դիմացեք, հլը շատերիդ ներվերն են ռուսնեն ուտելու…

----------


## Taurus

> Նոր նայեցի վիճակագրությունը, երեվի Հոլանդիա-Պորտուգալիա լինի եզրափակիչը


Տենց բան չի կարա լինի, ում հետ ուզում ես, ինչի վրա ուզում ես կարամ գրազ գամ :Cool:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց ինչի չի կարա որ?Հիմա ամենահավանականը երևի հենց էդ եզրափակիչնա:

----------


## FC Schalke 04

երկար ժամանակ ֆորում չէի հաճախել,շատ հետաքրքիր բանավեճեր եվ կարծիքներ են արտահայտում ֆորումի մասնակիցները.
Ըստ ինձ 1/4 զույգերում հնարավորությունները հետեվյալն են`
ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ-Պորտուգալիա 40%-60%
Խորվաթիա-Թուրքիա 70%-30%
Հոլլանդիա-Ռուսաստան 90%-10%
Իտալիա-Իսպանիա 60%-40%

Բայց ես շատ եմ ցանկանում Գերմանիա-Իտալիա եզրափակիչ տեսնել :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռեդ

> երկար ժամանակ ֆորում չէի հաճախել,շատ հետաքրքիր բանավեճեր եվ կարծիքներ են արտահայտում ֆորումի մասնակիցները.
> Ըստ ինձ 1/4 զույգերում հնարավորությունները հետեվյալն են`
> ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ-Պորտուգալիա 40%-60%
> Խորվաթիա-Թուրքիա 70%-30%
> Հոլլանդիա-Ռուսաստան 90%-10%
> Իտալիա-Իսպանիա 60%-40%
> 
> Բայց ես շատ եմ ցանկանում Գերմանիա-Իտալիա եզրափակիչ տեսնել


Ափսոս որ չես տեսնի . . .  :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

չջոգի ես Ուլիսի դաշտում են խաղում :LOL:  մնումա երկու հատ կով բերեին արածացնեին, ես ինչ ոչխար դաշտա 1/4 ֆիանալում :Shok:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շվոյցարիայի ամենալավ ստադիոննա յանի

----------


## Ռեդ

> Շվոյցարիայի ամենալավ ստադիոննա յանի


Դե որ ամենալավը էս ա ուրեմն մնացածները  :Bad:

----------


## REAL_ist

եսի են Շվեյցարիա–Թուրքիա խաղի սելաֆի հետևանքներնա, թազա խոտեն փռել դաշտում

----------


## BOBO

Իիիի~~ :Cray: 

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
Այոոո :Yes:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Egern.net

հիանալի քառորդ ֆինալ է..... իսկապես հիշեցնում է Եվրո2004-ի Անգլիա-Պորտուգալիան` արագությամբ ու որակով: Գերմանացիք որակ են ցուցադրում և արդյունավետություն: Պորտուգալացիները` տաղանդ և ստեղծագործ ու բարձրակարգ խաղ... ուզում էի շուտ քնեի, բայց չեղավ...

----------


## dvgray

Տեսնես աշխարքը ինչի ա սենց ծուռ  :Sad: 

Մեկա թռնելու ա  :Angry2:

----------


## Ռեդ

*ՄՈԴԵՐԱՏՈՐԱԿԱՆ* *Գրառումը ջնջված է վիրավորական լինելու պատճառով*

----------


## Ռեդ

Ես պտի տենամ Հոլանդիա - Գերմանիա խաղը:
Ու համոզված ստավկա դնեմ Հոլանդիա հաղթանակ առնվազն 3 գոլի տարբերությամբ  :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

Խեղճ Փորթուգալս ջահել-ջահել գնաց կորավ :Cray:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Խեղճ Փորթուգալս ջահել-ջահել գնաց կորավ


Չե, մյուս անգամ Ռոնալդուն սատկացնելու ա  :Ok: 
Էս անգամ ես Եվրոյից առաջ էլ եմ ասել, որ ֆորմի մեջ չի  :Wink:

----------


## smtp

Ով կդառնա չգիտեմ, բայց ամենարժանիներն են`
Հոլանդիան, Իսպանիան, Գերմանիան, Խորվաթիան: :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Խեղճ Փորթուգալս ջահել-ջահել գնաց կորավ


Որովհետև Ռոնալդուի մասին առասպելը փուչիկ է, նա միայն ակումբային խաղացող է ուրիշ ոչինչ, երբեք չի կարողացել փրկել Պորտուգալիային ծանր իրավիճակներից և վճռել ամենակարևոր խաղերի ելքը: 
Ուրիշ բան է Բալլակը, Նիստերլոյը, թեկուզ Նիհատը:
Օրինակ Պեդրո պաուլետան ակումաբյին տղա էր, իսկ Նունու Գոմեշը հավաքականի տղա իսկական: Հիշեք նրա ելույթները 2000 թվականին: Ինչ ուժեղ էր պորտուգալիան, ախ այդ Զիդանը......................................

----------


## Yellow Raven

Երեկ Պորտուգալիա էի բալետ անում,բայց մի կողմից էլ ուրախ եմ,որովհետև իմ սիրած թիմերի`Հոլանդիայի,Իսպանիայի ու Խորվաթիայի համար ըստ ինձ Պորտուգալիան ավելի լուրջ մրցակից կարար լիներ,քան Գերմանիան:
Գերմանիան երեկ լավ խաղաց,բայցմի փոքր հավատս չի գալիս,որ էլի սենց խաղ կխաղա:

----------


## salatik

Վահիկ ջան, ոնց նայում ենք կյանքում ամեն ինչ էլ պատահումա, անգամ ամենանհնարին բաները  :Sad: 
Եթե սենց շարունակվի, կարողա Իտալիան էլ դառնա չեմպիոն, որովհետև ամենաքիչ հնարավորությունները այսօր Իտալիայի հավաքականն ունի հաղթելու: Ամենաանարդյունավետ խաղնա ցույց տալիս, անգամ Թուրքիայից ավելի շատ սպասումներ ունեն երկրպագուները, քան Իտալիայից:
Ինչ եք կարծում Խորվատիան կկարողանա հասնել կիսաեզրափակիչ?

----------


## REAL_ist

կարողա եզրափակիչ էլ հասնի

----------


## Deutschland

Հարցը նրանում չի որ Ռոնալդոն այսպես էր, այնպես էր,Ռոնալդոն շատ բանա արել Պորտուգալիաի համար : Ռոնալդոն փայլուն ֆոտբոլիստա,եվ անիմաստա նման բաներ ասել,երեկ Ռոնալդոն ոչ թե վատ խաղաց,այլ լավ խաղացին Գերմանացիները եվ փակեցին Դեկուին ու Ռոնալդոին միայն մի պահ Ռոնալդոին բաց թողեցին եվ նրա շնորհիվ կրճատվեց խաղի հաշիվը,ես ասում էի եթե Գերմանացիները կարողանան փակել Ռոնալդոին խաղը կշահեն եվ այդպես էլ եղավ...
ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ-ՊՈՐՏՈՒԳԱԼԻԱ 3:2
ՓԱՅԼՈՒՆ ԽԱՂ ՓԱՅԼՈՒՆ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Երեկ Պորտուգալիա էի բալետ անում,բայց մի կողմից էլ ուրախ եմ,որովհետև իմ սիրած թիմերի`Հոլանդիայի,Իսպանիայի ու Խորվաթիայի համար ըստ ինձ Պորտուգալիան ավելի լուրջ մրցակից կարար լիներ,քան Գերմանիան:
> Գերմանիան երեկ լավ խաղաց,բայցմի փոքր հավատս չի գալիս,որ էլի սենց խաղ կխաղա:


երբեք մի թերագնահատեք ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱԻ հավաքականին....

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հարցը նրանում չի որ Ռոնալդոն այսպես էր, այնպես էր,Ռոնալդոն շատ բանա արել Պորտուգալիաի համար : Ռոնալդոն փայլուն ֆոտբոլիստա,եվ անիմաստա նման բաներ ասել,երեկ Ռոնալդոն ոչ թե վատ խաղաց,այլ լավ խաղացին Գերմանացիները եվ փակեցին Դեկուին ու Ռոնալդոին միայն մի պահ Ռոնալդոին բաց թողեցին եվ նրա շնորհիվ կրճատվեց խաղի հաշիվը,ես ասում էի եթե Գերմանացիները կարողանան փակել Ռոնալդոին խաղը կշահեն եվ այդպես էլ եղավ...
> ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ-ՊՈՐՏՈՒԳԱԼԻԱ 3:2
> ՓԱՅԼՈՒՆ ԽԱՂ ՓԱՅԼՈՒՆ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> երբեք մի թերագնահատեք ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱԻ հավաքականին....


Չէի թերագնահատում, բայց և այնպես չէի սպասում

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

[QUOTE=Deutschland;910193]Հարցը նրանում չի որ Ռոնալդոն այսպես էր, այնպես էր,Ռոնալդոն շատ բանա արել Պորտուգալիաի համար : Ռոնալդոն փայլուն ֆոտբոլիստա,եվ անիմաստա նման բաներ ասել,երեկ Ռոնալդոն ոչ թե վատ խաղաց,այլ լավ խաղացին Գերմանացիները եվ փակեցին Դեկուին ու Ռոնալդոին միայն մի պահ Ռոնալդոին բաց թողեցին եվ նրա շնորհիվ կրճատվեց խաղի հաշիվը,ես ասում էի եթե Գերմանացիները կարողանան փակել Ռոնալդոին խաղը կշահեն եվ *այդպես էլ եղավ*...
QUOTE]
Որ գոլ սարքեց էլ ոնց են փակել:
Պտի մի 4հատ խփեր, որ համարվեր չեն փակել, թե պիտի Ռիկարդույի տեղը դարպասում կանգներ ու չթողեր, որ դարպասապահի հրապարակից հանգիստ գոլ խփեն?
Չնայած քո լոգիկայով եթե 4հատ խփեր, բայց Ռիկարդուն 5հատ բաց թողեր էլի մեկա կստացվեր, որ նեմեցները փակել էին: :LOL:

----------


## Deutschland

[QUOTE=Ֆուտբոլասեր;910297]


> Հարցը նրանում չի որ Ռոնալդոն այսպես էր, այնպես էր,Ռոնալդոն շատ բանա արել Պորտուգալիաի համար : Ռոնալդոն փայլուն ֆոտբոլիստա,եվ անիմաստա նման բաներ ասել,երեկ Ռոնալդոն ոչ թե վատ խաղաց,այլ լավ խաղացին Գերմանացիները եվ փակեցին Դեկուին ու Ռոնալդոին միայն մի պահ Ռոնալդոին բաց թողեցին եվ նրա շնորհիվ կրճատվեց խաղի հաշիվը,ես ասում էի եթե Գերմանացիները կարողանան փակել Ռոնալդոին խաղը կշահեն եվ *այդպես էլ եղավ*...
> QUOTE]
> Որ գոլ սարքեց էլ ոնց են փակել:
> Պտի մի 4հատ խփեր, որ համարվեր չեն փակել, թե պիտի Ռիկարդույի տեղը դարպասում կանգներ ու չթողեր, որ դարպասապահի հրապարակից հանգիստ գոլ խփեն?
> Չնայած քո լոգիկայով եթե 4հատ խփեր, բայց Ռիկարդուն 5հատ բաց թողեր էլի մեկա կստացվեր, որ նեմեցները փակել էին:



Լսի նախ առաջինը ,Ռոնալդուն չկարողացավ մանեվրեր եվ  խաղը կառուցել եվ խոսքս ամբողջ հանդիպման մասինա , իսկ էտ պարզապես մի դրվագ էր խոսքս առաջին խաղակեսի գոլի մասին է:Եվ հետո դու երբեվիցե տեսել էիր որ էտ ձեվ խեղճացնեին Ռոնալդուին ոնց որ արեցին Գերմանացիները.ուղղակի դու լավ չես գլուխ հանում ֆուտբոլից.

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ռոնալդուն չկարողացավ մանեվրեր եվ  խաղը կառուցել եվ խոսքս ամբողջ հանդիպման մասինա


Ափսոս որ ֆորմի մեջ չէր  :Sad:

----------


## Deutschland

> Ափսոս որ ֆորմի մեջ չէր


ընդհանուր առմամաբ ֆանտաստիկ սեզոն անցկացրեց եվ իրեն հիանալի դրսեվորեց եվրոի բոլոր հանդիպումներում եվ դա նշանակումա որ ուղղակի Ռոնալդուն ֆանտաստիկ ֆորմի մեջա ուղղակի երեկ Գերմանացիները փակեցին եվ չթողոցին խաղար,ահա այդպես...

----------


## Ռեդ

> ընդհանուր առմամաբ ֆանտաստիկ սեզոն անցկացրեց եվ իրեն հիանալի դրսեվորեց եվրոի բոլոր հանդիպումներում եվ դա նշանակումա որ ուղղակի Ռոնալդուն ֆանտաստիկ ֆորմի մեջա ուղղակի երեկ Գերմանացիները փակեցին եվ չթողոցին խաղար,ահա այդպես...


Տենց բան չկա
Եվրոյից առաջ նորություններով լսեցի, որ ֆորմի մեջ չի

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> Տենց բան չկա
> Եվրոյից առաջ նորություններով լսեցի, որ ֆորմի մեջ չի


Միանշնական ֆորմի մեջ էր,եվ դրա փաստն էր այն որ նա փայլեց իր արդյունավետույամբ,ոնց կարողա նման ֆոտբոլիստը ֆորմի մեջ չլինի երբ Չեխերին իրենց տեղը դրեց ու Թուրքերի դեմ էլ ֆանտաստիկ խաղ խաղաց.

----------


## Cesare

*Թուլցեք լավ ... Ֆորմի մեջ ա, ֆորմի մեջ չի ... 
Հեսա զանգեմ հարցնեմ ... 

Չեք կարծում որ Ռուսներին թերագնահատում են ու ետ չար կատակ ա խաղալու Հոլանդացիների գլխին ...*

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չեմ կարծում թե հոլանդացիները ռուսներին թերագնահատեն, հատկապես շվեդների հետ խաղից հետո

----------


## Ռեդ

> Չեմ կարծում թե հոլանդացիները ռուսներին թերագնահատեն, հատկապես շվեդների հետ խաղից հետո


Ռուսաստանից ամեն դեպքում ոչ ոքի սպասելի ա

----------


## Սերխիո

Հոյլանդս :Sad:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հոյլանդս


Մենակ քոնը չի  :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

*Մոդերատորական։ Եվրո2008ի մասին բոլոր քննարկումները կատարել այստեղ։ Անհրաժեշտություն չկա ամեն փուլի կամ խաղի համար առանձին թեմա բացել։ Ամեն նոր փուլի հետ մոդերատորների կողմից կխմբագրվի հարցումը։*

----------


## Davo'o

Հուսով եմ այսօր Իսպանիան վերջ կդնի համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի արշավինացմանը եվ երջանիկ պահեր կպարգեւի ինձ, չէ որ ավելի քան տաս տարի սպասել եմ նրանց հաջողություններին: 
Երկու հաղթանակ ու վերրջ:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

> Ո՞վ կդառնա Եվրոպայի 2008 թ. առաջնության չեմպիոն


Իսպանիա:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Իսպանացիք դեղին խաղազգեստով են  :Think: 
Ըստ իրենց իսկ սնահավատության, դեղինն իրենց հաջողություն չի բերում: Տեսնենք էսօր կարում են էտ նավսն էլ հանեն …

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դե հարցումից Ռուսաստանին շուտ հանեք...  :Bad: 

Իսպանիա, չեմպիոն!!!  :Hands Up:

----------


## Norton

Գոնե մի հատ գոլ խփեին :Angry2:

----------


## Egern.net

եզրափակիչը` Գերմանիա - Իսպանիա .....

փաստորեն Իսպանիայի ու Ռուսաստանի տարբերությունը մնաց անփոփոխ` 3 գնդակ

Բայց լավ էր, գոնե եզրափակիչը որակյալ կլինի.

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Կորրիդան ավարտվեց: Ցուլին տարան պելմենի սարքելու …
Իսկ մոտադորներին - Բռավո՜ ( ծերուկին հատկապես )

----------


## Սամվել

*Մոդերատորական։ Հարցումը խմբագրված է։* 

Սովորական կլասի հաշվին հաղթանակ Իսանիայի կատարմամբ... Հալալա տղեքին։

իմիջայլոց խաղի մեջ բեկում Բարսելոնացիների ուժերով մտցվեց Խավի-Ինեստա  :Hands Up:

----------


## PygmaliOn

> Ես կլինեմ Իսպանիայի կողմը:


Դե լավն են էլի:
Նրանք պիտի լինեն առաջինը
Ռաուլ :Sad:

----------


## Deutschland

Փաստորեն երկար սպասված եզրափակիչ՝ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ-ԻՍպանիա
ես շատ ուրախ եմ որ ռուսները բաժին չհասան Գերմանացիներին քանի որ սովորության համաձայն Գերմանացիները լավ չեն խաղում նման տիպի թիմերի դեմ,իսկ Իսպանիան այն է, ինչ որ պետք է...
Միանշանակ Գերմանիան պետքա դառնա չեմպիոն.. :Angry2: 
Առաջ ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ.. :Hands Up: 
Մենք քեզ հետ ենք.... :Ok:

----------


## BOBO

Իսպանիան որ ռուսներին խայտառակ արեց էն էլ 2 անգամ, նեմեցներին վափշե խայտառակ կանի :Hands Up:  :Jpit: 
Իսպանիա չեմպիոն :Victory:

----------


## salatik

Չգիտեմ ով ոնցա մտածում, բայց իմ կարծիքով Իսպանիայից ամենալավը Սերխիո Ռամոսն էր, մնացածը անկապ վազում էին:
Բայց Ռուսաստանին շատ ափսոսում եմ, եթե թիմը տեխնիկապես շատ հզոր չի, ամեն բան էլ կարողա անդրադառնա իրա խաղի վրա, օրինակ էս դեպքում անձրևը:
Իսկ Իսպանիա - Գերմանիա խաղում ես անձամբ ֆավորիտ չունեմ, ով լավ կխաղա թող չեմպիոն դառնա :Wink:  չնայած որ Իսպանիա եմ քվեարկել :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չգիտեմ ով ոնցա մտածում, բայց իմ կարծիքով Իսպանիայից ամենալավը Սերխիո Ռամոսն էր, մնացածը անկապ վազում էին:


դե նա է « մեղավորը» իմ նիկի համար :Wink:  

Բայց դե Գերմանիա չեմպիոն :Hands Up: 
իսպանիան տուֆտա թիմ ա :Bad:

----------


## Amourchik

Կատարվեց իմ ամենամեծ ցանկությունը :Love: Իսպանիան հասավ իր նպատակին ու նորից եղավ այն ինչ պետք էր լինել ջնջեց, մաքրեց թափթփուկներից այս գեղեցիկ առաջնությունը :Angry2: շատ շատ էր ռուսաստանը վստահ որ ռեվանշա վերցնելու բայց ոնց որ առաջին խաղում այնպես էլ այս մեկում 2-րդ խաղակեսում Իսպանիան ոնց որ էրեխեքի հետ խաղար ոնց ուզում էր գնդակը տշում էր:Իսկ ինձ ուղղակի հիացրեց *Սերխիո Ռամոսի* ֆանտաստիկ խաղը համաձայնեք որ լավագույններից էր երեկ եթե ոչ լավագույնը ֆանտաստիկ խաղ էր(ինչպես կասեր մեծն Ս.Բաղդասարյանը :LOL:  :LOL: ) ցուցադրում ամենանվիրյալ ռեալիստներից մեկը Բռավոոոոոոոոոոո :Hands Up:

----------


## Davo'o

Մանուկ հասակում շատ էի սիրում ռռւսական հեքիաթներ: Սիրելուս պատճառներներից մեկն  այն էր, որ նրանք ավարտվում էին ճիշտ ժամանակին: Մաշինկայի ու արջի մասին այս հեքիաթն էլ փառք աստծո ավարտվեց: Իհարկե այդ ընթացքում ռուսները հասցրեցին հարամ անել սպասվող Հոլանդիա- Իսպանիա կիսաեզրափակիչը, բայց լավ էր Իսպանիան իր բարձրության վրա գտնվեց եւ 7 գոլ խբեց ռուսների դարպասը: Զվարճացնում էր այն, որ հանդիպման մեկնաբանը ասում էր, որ նա մյուս մրցաշրջանում կարող է «Բարսայում» խաղալ: Ինչ լավ կլիներ... «Ռեալ Մադրիդի» համար :Smile: : Բայց «Բարսաի» ղեկավարները դժվար այդքան հիմար  գտնվեն: Արշավինը, իմ կարծիքով, առավելագույնը արժանի է «Մանչեսթեր Սիթիի» պահեստայինների նստարանին: Իսպանիա- Ռուսաստան խաղում, թեեւ լավագույնը Անդրես Ինյեստան է ճանաչվել, որը իսկապես շատ լավ խաղաց,  բայց իմ կարծիքով լավագույնը Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասն էր: 
Հիմա ուզում եմ պայծատ մտքերս Ձեզ հետ կիսել սպասվող եզրափակիչի մասին, գնահատել թիմերի շանսերը, քանի դեռ չգիտեմ թե բուքմեյքերները ինչպես են գնահատում: 
Այսպես... Գերմանիան ունի արագ եւ բարձրակարգ թիմ, ունի ընդգծված առաջատար, ի դեմս տեխնիկապես եւ ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ  Միքայել Բալլակի: Իմ կարծիքով գերմանացիները երկու լուրջ խաղ են խաղացել այս առաջնության ընթացքում. առաջինը խորվաթներին տանուլ տված խաղն էր, եւ Պորտուգալիայի նկատմամբ տարած համոզիչ հաղթանակն էր: 
Իսպանիան այս ընթացքում ընդամենը մեկ լուրջ մրցակից է ունեցել, դա Իտալիայի քարուքանդ վիճակում գտնվող հավաքականն էր: Նրանց դեմ իսպանացիները ոչինչ չկարողացան անել եւ հաղթեցին միայն հետխաղյա վիճակահանությամբ: Ճիշտ է, իտալացիները նույնպես ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացան վախեցնել իսպանացիների դարպասապահին: Իսպանիան չունի նաեւ Բալլակի պես լիդեր, այդ դերում կարող է լինել Տոռռեսը կամ Ֆաբրեգասը բայց առաջինը լավ չի խաղում իսկ երկրորդը մարզչի մեկնարկային 11-ում տեղ չունի: 
*Եզրափակիչում չի խաղալու առաջնության դեռ լավագույն ռմբարկուն՝ Դավիդ Վիլյան,* ու այս անգամ Սեսկը առաջին րոպեից կլինի դաշտում: 
Իսպանացիներին, մրցակցին պարտության մատնելու համար, մի քանի պարտադիր պայման է պետք: Մասնավորապես երկու բարձրահասակ, հավ բռնող պաշտպաններ /ազգանունը կարեւոր չէ Կոլոդին, Բերեզուցկի, Իգնաշեւիչ թե Շիռոկով/, որպեսզի ուղիղ հարված կատարելու հնարավորություն ստանան: 
Կարե՞լի է արդյոք իմ այս բնորոշումը /_բարձրահասակ, հավ բռնող պաշտպաններ_ / օգտագործել գերմանացիների կետնրոնական պաշտպաններ Մետցելդերին ու Մերցեցակերին բնորոշելու համար: Ինձ թվում է, այո՛: 
Նորից Արագոնեսի ու Ռաուլի մասին: Կարող է թվալ, թե նա իրավացի էր, որ Ռաուլին չի ընդգրել իր ցուցակում: Չեք համոզի: Հարձակվողը վնասվածք է ստանում եւ նրա փոխարեն խաղադաշտ է դուրս գալիս կիսապաշտպան Ֆաբրեգասը, որովհետեւ արժանի փոխարինող չունի Վիլյան, ամոթ է: Իսկ թզուկ կիսապաշտպանների գերկուտակումը ինձ իսկապես վախեցնում է/Չավի, Ֆաբրեգաս, Ինյեստա, Սիլվա/: 
Միակ էֆեկտը, որ ունեցել է Ռաուլի՝ հավաքականում չլինելը, դա այն է, որ բազմաթիվ «Ռեալի» երկրպագուներ Իսպանիայի պարտությունն են ուզելու: 

Եվ այսպես հաշվի առնելով բոլոր կողմերը եւ դեմերը, այսպիսի  կանխատեսում եմ անում... 
Գերմանիա 65 %
Իսպանիա 35 %
ու ցավոք Եվրոպայի գավաթը մեկնում է Բեռլին: Բայց դե 35 տոկոսն էլ քիչ չէ ու հույս ունեմ, որ Մադրիդ կգնա այնուամենայնիվ գավաթը: 

Իսպանիա ջաաաաաաաաաաաան, մեկ հաղթակ ու գավաթը մերն է:

A POR ELLOS OEEEEEEEEE
A POR  ELLOS OEEEEEEEE
A POR ELLOS OEEEEEEEEE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3oTP...eature=related

Հ.Գ.
Այսօր Իսպանիայի հավաքականի պատմության լավագույն ռմբարկույի ծննդյան օրն է: Ռաուլը դարձավ 31 տարեկան: 
Շնորհավո՜ր

----------


## Ռեդ

Իսպանիա  :Hands Up:   -  Գերմանիա  :Bad: 
Չեեե, պիտի Իսպանիան կրի, Գերմանիա չեմ սիրում  :Bad:

----------


## Deutschland

Գերմանիա ,ԳԵրմանիա՜ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆ
ԱՌԱջ ԳԵրՄԱՆԻԱ

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Չգիտեմ ինչ ձեվ կզգամ եթե Գերմանիան պարտվի ֆինալում ...
Հուսով եմ մեր սպասելիքները կարդարացնես մեր շաաաաատ սիրելի հավաքական.. :Wink: 
գերմանի Ընդմիշտ........ :Ok:

----------


## Werder Bremen

Մենք հավատում ենք քո փառահեղ հաղթանակին ՝ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ.... :Ok: 
Գերմանիան եվրոպայի առաջնությունների եզրափակիչ դուրս է եկել 6 անգամ՝
1972,Գերմանիա-ԽՍՀՄ 3:0
1976.Գերմանիա-Չեխոսլովակիա 2:2 11մ 3:5
1980.Գերմանիա-Բելգիա 2:1
1992.Գերմանիա-Դանիա 0:2
1996.Գերմանիա-Չեխիա 2:1
2008.Գերմանիա-Իսպանիա ?:? :Think: 
բայց դե գնահատեք այս հրաշք հավաքականին որը 13 առաջնություններից 6 ում ելել է եզրափակիչ,փայլուն ցուցանիշ...
ՄԵՆՔ ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ ՔՈ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԻՆ.... :Hands Up:

----------


## FC Schalke 04

Ինչ է կարծում եք թուլամորթ Իսպանացիները կդառնան չեմպիոն,նման բան բացառվում եթե Չեմպիոն ապա մեր սիրելի ՆԱՏԻՈՆԱԼ ՄԱՆՇԱՖՏ.... :Hands Up:

----------


## Deutschland

GO DEUTSCHLAND ,,!!!!!!!GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Հալալա Գերմանիաի երկրպագուներին ենք ւժեղ ենք եվ հաղթելու ենք :Hands Up: 
Իսպանիաի երկրպագուներ պինդ բռնվեքԳերմանական շտուռմի դեմ.....

----------


## Սամվել

Ա դե զզվցրիք էլի թուլամորթ հա թուլամորթ   :Angry2:  
Ի՞նչ են արել էտ տղեքը որ թուլամորթ են  :Angry2:  
Հետո ինչ որ տապոռ չեն... մարդիկ տեխնիկապես լավ զարգացած ֆուտոբլ են խաղում..

Էսա կտենաք ինչ օրն են քցելու տապոռ Գերմանացիներին  :Cool:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ա դե զզվցրիք էլի թուլամորթ հա թուլամորթ   
> Ի՞նչ են արել էտ տղեքը որ թուլամորթ են  
> Հետո ինչ որ տապոռ չեն... մարդիկ տեխնիկապես լավ զարգացած ֆուտոբլ են խաղում..
> 
> Էսա կտենաք ինչ օրն են քցելու տապոռ Գերմանացիներին


Սամս :Love:

----------


## Սերխիո

Քլոզեն ֆինալում հերոս ա դառնալու ,ետ հաստատ ա, հիշե՛ք…
 իմ սիրելի դարպասապահն է,ցավոք, տուժելու դրանից : Ինչ արած ,բոլորով պետք է պատասխան տան արագոնեսի սխալի համար …

Հ.Գ.
ֆուտբոլ խաղում են 22 հոգով ,միշտ հաղթում են գերմնացիները…
_Հարրի Լինիկեր_

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչ է կարծում եք թուլամորթ Իսպանացիները կդառնան չեմպիոն,նման բան բացառվում եթե Չեմպիոն ապա մեր սիրելի ՆԱՏԻՈՆԱԼ ՄԱՆՇԱՖՏ....


չէի ասի, որ թուլամորթ են. ռուսները տենց թափով եկան հասան իսպանացիների մոտ ու .. օդ:

Հ.Գ. Տեսնես գերմանացիները կկարողանա՞ն դիմադրել :Think:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Մենք հավատում ենք քո փառահեղ հաղթանակին ՝ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ....
> Գերմանիան եվրոպայի առաջնությունների եզրափակիչ դուրս է եկել 6 անգամ՝
> 1972,Գերմանիա-ԽՍՀՄ 3:0
> 1976.Գերմանիա-Չեխոսլովակիա 2:2 11մ 3:5
> 1980.Գերմանիա-Բելգիա 2:1
> 1992.Գերմանիա-Դանիա 0:2
> 1996.Գերմանիա-Չեխիա 2:1
> 2008.Գերմանիա-Իսպանիա ?:?
> բայց դե գնահատեք այս հրաշք հավաքականին որը 13 առաջնություններից 6 ում ելել է եզրափակիչ,փայլուն ցուցանիշ...
> ՄԵՆՔ ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ ՔՈ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԻՆ....


տեսնու՞մ եք հաջորդականությունը, մեկ ու մեջ կրել կրվել ա , վերջին անգամ կրել ա  :Wink: 
շատ չմտածեք , 4 տարի հետո կկրեն … երևի … եթե էլի Իսպանիայի հետ չխաղան  :Lol2:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Հարձակվողը վնասվածք է ստանում եւ նրա փոխարեն խաղադաշտ է դուրս գալիս կիսապաշտպան Ֆաբրեգասը


… և 3 գոլային փոխանցում կատարում: Ու դեռ կատարելու է:
 Ցածրահասակ ֆուտբոլիստներին պետք չի թերագնահատել: Նրանք խաղի համեմունքն են եղել ու լինելու են ( Մարադոննա, Ժիրես, Լիտբարսկի և այք ): Գերմանիաաաա ռազմերներդ չխափնվես հաաաա … :LOL: 
Ռաուլի բացակայությունն ափսոս է ֆուտբոլասերների համար: Բայց նրա ներկայությունը *էս* թիմին խանգարելու էր: Ռաուլի ավտարիտետը ճնշող ա, ջահելները կաշկանդվելու էին: Բիձուկը պրոֆ ա…
Իսպանիա կամպեօն

----------


## Աբելյան

հիմնական ժամանակը ոչ-ոքի ա պրծնելու
Գերմանիան երևի պենալներով կրի

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
իսկ երեկվա խաղում ամեն ինչ տրամաբանական էր
Իսպանացիները ուժեղ էին, առավելություն ունեին, հաղթեցին ըստ արժանվույն

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եզրափակիչում թիմերի հնարավորությունները գնահատում եմ 70-30 հօգուտ իսպանացիների:
Իսպանացիները ունեն Արագոնեսի պես փորձառու մարզիչ,որը էս առաջնության ժամանակ արդեն կարողացելա Ռեհագելի ու Հիդինկի պես մարզիչների ծնկի բերել ու Լյովը իրա համար բարդություն չի ներկայացնի…
Ու բացի այդ Իսպանիան ունի հզոր կիսապաշտպանական գիծ ու ընդհանրապես չունի առաջատար,բոլոր խաղացողներն էլ հավասարապես կատարում են առաջատարի դեր խաղային տարբեր իրավիճակներում…Ի տարբերություն իսպանացիների, գերմանացիների խաղը մեծապես կախված է Բալլակից ու առանց Բալլակ ես էտ թիմը չեմ պատկերացնում…
Մի խոսքով ԻՍՊԱՆԻԱ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսպանացիները ունեն Արագոնեսի պես փորձառու մարզիչ,որը էս առաջնության ժամանակ արդեն կարողացելա Ռեհագելի ու Հիդինկի պես մարզիչների ծնկի բերել ու Լյովը իրա համար բարդություն չի ներկայացնի…


արագոնեսը հենց թույլ օղակն ա ետ թիմի , իսկ Լյովը Սկոլարի ա ծնկի բերել : Լյով ջան , բիձուն թոշակի ղրգի :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Թույլ մարզիչով եզրափակիչ չեն հասնում…Ապացույցը Դոնադոնին էր:
Իսկ Արագոնեսը մեկա թոշակի չի գնում,մյուս տարի Ֆեներբախչենա գլխավորելու:

----------


## Moon

Ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ իմ Գերմանիան հաղթի։)
Տենց էլ կլինի։)

----------


## Amourchik

Ես հավատում եմ Իսպանիայի հաղթանակին:Չեմ հասկանում էտ որտեղից իմացաք որ իսպանացիները թուլամորթ են :Shok: համաենայն դեպս սառած չեն ու տապոռ չեն(շնորհակալություն Սամվելին նման համապատասխան բառ հուշելու համար :Hands Up: ) ու ավելի ծարավ են հաղթանակի քան գերմանացիները ի վերջո մարդիկ 24 տարի հաղթանակի համը չեն ճաշակել:Մեկ շատ հետաքրքիր փաստ ևս նշեմ՝ Իսպանիայի հավաքականը 2006թ. Ֆրանսիային պարտվելուց հետո գեթ մեկ պարտություն չի կրել 24 հախթանակ է տարել իսկ մնացածները ավարտել ոչ ոքի ու հիմա էլ ներկա առաջնությանը դեռ միակ թիմն ա որ պարտություն կամ ոչ ոքի չունի չի ունեցել էտ էլ ձեզ թուլամորթ իսպանացիներ:
 Մի խոսքով Իսպանիա չեմպիոն:

----------


## Ambrosine

Եթե հարցին մոտենանք *ՌԵԱԼ*, ապա *Իսպանիան է արժանի դառնալ չեմպիոն*: Եթե անձնական հաշիվների հարց կա, ուրեմն ամենաշատը ես չեմ ուզում, որ Իսպանիան դառնա չեմպիոն, բայց կարող ա գերմանացիները հաղթեն? Ոչ, արժանի չեն, կարող ա բախտները բերի հաղթեն, բայց այս տարի փայլում է Իսպանիան:
Սենց էլ բան կլինի, մանկուց ուզես, որ անընդհատ Իսպանիան հաղթի, իսկ էս անգամ... :Bad:

----------


## Սամվել

Ոնց չեմ սիրում, երբ մարդիկ ֆուտբոլիստներին դասում են ֆուտբոլից վեր  :Bad:

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե հարցին մոտենանք *ՌԵԱԼ*, ապա *Իսպանիան է արժանի դառնալ չեմպիոն*: Եթե անձնական հաշիվների հարց կա, ուրեմն ամենաշատը ես չեմ ուզում, որ Իսպանիան դառնա չեմպիոն, բայց կարող ա գերմանացիները հաղթեն? Ոչ, արժանի չեն, կարող ա բախտները բերի հաղթեն, բայց այս տարի փայլում է Իսպանիան:
> Սենց էլ բան կլինի, մանկուց ուզես, որ անընդհատ Իսպանիան հաղթի, իսկ էս անգամ...


Իրականում որ ամենահզոր թիվը Պորտուգալիան էր, հետո Իսպանիան

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոնց չեմ սիրում, երբ մարդիկ ֆուտբոլիստներին դասում են ֆուտբոլից վեր


Ոնց չեմ սիրում, երբ մարդիկ առանց մտածելու խոսում են :Bad: 
Ֆուտբոլային փիլիսոփա ես դառել, բա չես մտածում, որ ֆուտբոլ կերտողները ֆուտբոլիստներն են?
ինչի նույն խանդավառությամբ Հայաստանի թիմերի խաղը չեք դիտում կամ թեկուզ հավաքականի? կարող ա ասենք Իսպանիայում ֆուտբոլը ուրիշ ա, Հայաստանում` ուրիշ? խորը վերլուծությունից հետո պարզվում ա նույնն ա, բա պատճառը ինչումն ա? Նրանում ա, որ իրանց ֆուտբոլիստները բարձրակարգ են: Դու պատկերացնում ես Իսպանիայի հավաքականը սիկունդայի թիմերից մեկի ֆուտբոլիստներով? Կնայեիր խաղերը? Չէիր նայի, դե ուրեմն ուրիշներին էլ մի մեղադրի

----------


## John

ասել եմ, ասում եմ ու կասեմ՝ ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ

----------


## dvgray

> ասել եմ, ասում եմ ու կասեմ՝ ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ


Ասելով հլա դեռ ոչ մեկ չեմպիոն չի դառել:  :Wink: 
Մեկա կրելու ա Իսպանիան   :Hands Up:

----------


## FC Schalke 04

ժողովուրդ ջան շատ աելով չի Իսպանիան կդառնա,թե Գերմանիան...
ամեն մեկս յուրովի ենք պատկերացնում վաղվա պատմական հանդիպումը,ու ամենքս փորձում ենք որոշ փաստերով հաղթանակ շնորհել մեր երկրպագած հավաքականին...
Ինչ խոսք ես հանդիսանալով Գերմանիա հավաքականի երկրպագու պարզապես երազում եմ թիմին տեսնել եվրոպայի գավաթով,երազում եմ թե ինչպես Բալլակը կբարձրացնի բաղձալի գավաթը,ՎԵՐՋԱՊԵՍ...
Հուսով լինենք սիրելի Գերմանիաի եերկրպագուներ վաղը մեր համար շատ ուրախ օր կլինի...ՀՈՒՍԱՆՔ ԵՎ ՍՊԱՍԵՆՔ....

----------


## Kuk

Իսպաաաաաաաանիիիիիիիիիիաաաաաաաաա :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Երբեք ինձ չեմ կարողացել պատկերացնել ֆուտբոլասերի դերում. նենց զարմանալի ա, որ տեսնում եմ, թե որևէ ֆուտբոլիստի կամ որևէ թիմի համար վիճում են: Բայց վսյո տակի հետաքրքիր ա :LOL:

----------


## Werder Bremen

ես պարզապես զարմացած եմ որ Գերմանիաի հաղթանակը այդքան բարձր է գնահատվում բուքմեյքերների կողմից,բայց դա այնքանով է լավ որ Գերմանիաին գործելով որպես 2-րդ համար ավելի լավ շանսեր ունի քան կունենար եթե նրան համարեին ֆավորիտ..
Միանշանակ հաղթելու են Գերմանացիները....
ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ՜ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ՜ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ՜

----------


## Սերխիո

Արթուր ջան ,դու հլը կլասիկոյի ժամանակ չես տեսել…

Քլոզե՜ ,Քլոզե՜,Գոոոլլլլլլլլլլլլլլ ,իմիջայլոց գլխի հարվածով , Կասիլյասը թույլ ա ետ առումով ,ես հո լավ գիտեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Կասիլյասը թույլ ա ետ առումով ,ես հո լավ գիտեմ


Դե Ռեալի բալելշիկ ես, պտի իմանաս ինչով ա ուժեղ ինչով ա թույլ    :Yes: 
ԻՍՊԱնիան ԻՍՊԱլնյատ ա անելու   :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ոնց չեմ սիրում, երբ մարդիկ առանց մտածելու խոսում են
> Ֆուտբոլային փիլիսոփա ես դառել, բա չես մտածում, որ ֆուտբոլ կերտողները ֆուտբոլիստներն են?
> ինչի նույն խանդավառությամբ Հայաստանի թիմերի խաղը չեք դիտում կամ թեկուզ հավաքականի? կարող ա ասենք Իսպանիայում ֆուտբոլը ուրիշ ա, Հայաստանում` ուրիշ? խորը վերլուծությունից հետո պարզվում ա նույնն ա, բա պատճառը ինչումն ա? Նրանում ա, որ իրանց ֆուտբոլիստները բարձրակարգ են: Դու պատկերացնում ես Իսպանիայի հավաքականը սիկունդայի թիմերից մեկի ֆուտբոլիստներով? Կնայեիր խաղերը? Չէիր նայի, դե ուրեմն ուրիշներին էլ մի մեղադրի


Նախ.
Հաստատ Հայաստանի խաղերից շատ ոչ մի ուրիշ խաի չենք սպասում ու ավելի լարված ամեն մի մանրուքի վրա ուրախանալով ուրիշ խաղ չենք նայոում...
2րդը Առաջնությունա խաղերը ցածր մակարդակի պատճառով կարողա սկի արժանի էլ չեն նայելու ..բայց դե ես կոնկրետ չեմ նայում որովհետև նախ ժամերը հարմար չի ... 2րդը կանկրետ չի ժամեերը.. Նույն պատճառով Անգլիա էլ չեմ նայում բայց դե հաստատ ընդեղ որ կլասսի խնդիր չկա...
Իսկ ես քո գրառւմից եզրակացնում եմ...



> Եթե հարցին մոտենանք *ՌԵԱԼ*, ապա *Իսպանիան է արժանի դառնալ չեմպիոն*: *Եթե անձնական հաշիվների հարց կա*, ուրեմն ամենաշատը ես չեմ ուզում, որ Իսպանիան դառնա չեմպիոն, բայց կարող ա գերմանացիները հաղթեն? Ոչ, արժանի չեն, կարող ա բախտները բերի հաղթեն, բայց այս տարի փայլում է Իսպանիան:
> Սենց էլ բան կլինի, մանկուց ուզես, որ անընդհատ Իսպանիան հաղթի, իսկ էս անգամ...


որ Դու գտնելով որ Իսօպանիան արժանի է դառնալ չեմպիոն ամեն դեպքում ոխ ես պահում մենակ նրա համար որ Ռաուլին չեն վեերցրել հավաքական.. իսկ այստեղ հաստատ չկա քո թվարկած պատճառներից որևէ մեկը... Նախ հաստատ իսպանիայի հավաքականի կլասսը  մենակ Ռաուլի ներկա բացակա գտնեվելով չի որոշվում թրդն էլ անկեղծ ասած չեմ գտնում որ Ռաուլի բացակայությունը շա՜տ մեծ կորուստ է .. և մանրից գալիս եմ այն եզրակացության որ հակառակը դա ձեռքբերում է ...

Այսինքն դու պատրաստ ես 180 աստիճանով երես թեքել թիմից մենակ նրա հմար որ մի ֆուտբոլիստի չեն վերցրել... ստեղից ես գալիս եմ իմ ամենահին ու սիրելի խոսքերին աղջիկների 98%ը ֆուտոբլ են նայում ֆուտբոլիստների կամ կոնկրետ մեկի համար...   :Tongue:  

Ու Չհակաճառես!   :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նախ.
> Հաստատ Հայաստանի խաղերից շատ ոչ մի ուրիշ խաի չենք սպասում ու ավելի լարված ամեն մի մանրուքի վրա ուրախանալով ուրիշ խաղ չենք նայոում...
> 2րդը Առաջնությունա խաղերը ցածր մակարդակի պատճառով կարողա սկի արժանի էլ չեն նայելու ..բայց դե ես կոնկրետ չեմ նայում որովհետև նախ *ժամերը հարմար չի* ... 2րդը կանկրետ չի ժամեերը.. Նույն պատճառով Անգլիա էլ չեմ նայում բայց դե հաստատ ընդեղ որ կլասսի խնդիր չկա...


որ պետք լինի, ուզենաք նայեք, ժամերն էլ կհարմարացնեք:




> Իսկ ես քո գրառւմից եզրակացնում եմ...
> որ Դու գտնելով որ Իսօպանիան արժանի է դառնալ չեմպիոն ամեն դեպքում ոխ ես պահում մենակ նրա համար որ Ռաուլին չեն վեերցրել հավաքական.. իսկ այստեղ հաստատ չկա քո թվարկած պատճառներից որևէ մեկը... Նախ հաստատ իսպանիայի հավաքականի կլասսը  մենակ Ռաուլի ներկա բացակա գտնեվելով չի որոշվում թրդն էլ անկեղծ ասած չեմ գտնում որ Ռաուլի բացակայությունը շա՜տ մեծ կորուստ է .. և մանրից գալիս եմ այն եզրակացության որ հակառակը դա ձեռքբերում է ...


դու էլ, գտնելով, որ Ռեալն է արժանի չեմպիոն դառնալ, կարող ա ոխ չես պահում իրա նկատմամբ? այդ պատճառով բարոյախրատական ճառեր մի կարդա
իսկ Ռաուլի բացակայությունը շաաաա~~~տ մեծ կորուստ ա, ու չեմպիոն դառնալու դեպքում էլ միայն ինքն էր արժանի բարձրացնել գավաթը




> Այսինքն դու պատրաստ ես 180 աստիճանով երես թեքել թիմից մենակ նրա հմար որ մի ֆուտբոլիստի չեն վերցրել... ստեղից ես գալիս եմ իմ ամենահին ու սիրելի խոսքերին աղջիկների 98%ը ֆուտոբլ են նայում ֆուտբոլիստների կամ կոնկրետ մեկի համար...   
> 
> Ու Չհակաճառես!


Ես մի տեղ Xxxx-ին բացատրել եմ, թե ինչի եմ ուզում` Իսպանիան պարտվի, եթե չալարես, կարդա ու կհասկանաս: Իսպանիան ինձ ինչ. ոչ իսպանացի եմ, ոչ էլ մորաքրոջս որդին ա խաղում այնտեղ
իսկ էս քո ամենահին ու սիրելի խոսքերի պատճառով ինչքան ենք վիճել? ու ամեն անգամ դու սխալ ես դուրս եկել ու էս անգամ էլ ես սխալ: Կոնկրետ Իսպանիայի հավաքականում, եթե Ռեալից մարդ չմնա, որ ինչ նայեմ?
Հակաճառեցի

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ես Ռաուլից ու Ռեալից զզվում եմ:
Բայց Գերմանիայից ավելի շատեմ զզվում:
Այնպես որ` առա~ջ Իսպանի~ա

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես Ռաուլից ու Ռեալից զզվում եմ:
> Բայց Գերմանիայից ավելի շատեմ զզվում:
> Այնպես որ` առա~ջ Իսպանի~ա


Դու էլ ես Բարսելոնի երկրպագու?

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դու էլ ես Բարսելոնի երկրպագու?


Հաաաաաաա~: ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ~:
Չեմ հասկանում` քո նման ազատասերը ոնց կարա Ռեալ երկրպագի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հաաաաաաա~: ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ~:
> Չեմ հասկանում` քո նման ազատասերը ոնց կարա Ռեալ երկրպագի:


դե փոքր ժամանակ ով էր հասկանում ազատություն, քաղաքականություն, ազգերի ինքնորոշում.... Ռեալ եմ սիրել ու հավատարիմ եմ մնացել :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> դե փոքր ժամանակ ով էր հասկանում ազատություն, քաղաքականություն, ազգերի ինքնորոշում.... Ռեալ եմ սիրել ու հավատարիմ եմ մնացել


Իսկ ես մի 10 տարի առաջ դավաճանեցի իմ Միլանին :Smile: :
Արդե ֆուտբոլից մի քիչ հասկանում էի:

----------


## Սամվել

> որ պետք լինի, ուզենաք նայեք, ժամերն էլ կհարմարացնե


Էսա Սինոփսիսի համարը մեկ էլ Օֆիսի համարը կտամ զանգի խոսա հետները Աստղ ջան  :LOL:  :Hands Up: 




> դու էլ, գտնելով, որ Ռեալն է արժանի չեմպիոն դառնալ, կարող ա ոխ չես պահում իրա նկատմամբ?


Ռեալին Չսիրելս ավելի մեծ ու լուրջ պատճառներ ունի քան մեկ ֆուտբոլիստն է...
Համ էլ ես ՈԽ չեմ պահում Ռեալից..ընդհակաառակը էս տարի արժանի չեմպիոն դառավ... ես դա կյանքւոմ չեմ հերքել ու չեմ հերքի... 



> իսկ էս քո ամենահին ու սիրելի խոսքերի պատճառով ինչքան ենք վիճել? ու ամեն անգամ դու սխալ ես դուրս եկել ու էս անգամ էլ ես սխալ: Կոնկրետ Իսպանիայի հավաքականում, եթե Ռեալից *մարդ* չմնա, որ ինչ նայեմ?


Իմ ասածնա էլի մարդ կա ֆուտբոլա սիրում մարդ կա մարդկանց այսինքն ֆուտբոլսիտներին  :Tongue:  :LOL:  :Wink:  էլի ես եմ չէ՞ սխալ  :Think:  :LOL:  :Wink: 



> Հակաճառեցի


Ես չէի էլ կասկածում  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իմ ասածնա էլի մարդ կա ֆուտբոլա սիրում մարդ կա մարդկանց այսինքն ֆուտբոլսիտներին  էլի ես եմ չէ՞ սխալ


Իսկ իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ Իսպանիան ինձ հող ու ջուր չի, գոնե ասածս կարդայիր, չէիր շարունակի:




> Ես չէի էլ կասկածում


 :LOL:

----------


## Deutschland

մի վատ նորություն Գերմանիաի երկրպագուների համար ,Բալլակի մասնակցությունը այսօրվա հանդիպմանը կասկածանքի տակա :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

Վիլյան վռոդի չի խաղալու, այ ստեղ ոչխար բիձեն կզգա Ռաուլի չկանչելու հետևանքները
իսկ Բալլակը ինձ թվումա կխաղա ու նեմեցները 2-1 կկրեն, չնայած Իսպանիա եմ բալետ անելու

----------


## Taurus

Այսօրվա մասին:
1 խաղակես Իսպանիա-Գերմանիա 1:0
2 խաղակես Իսպանիա-Գերմանիա 0:1
լրացուցիչ ժամանակ 0:0
11 մետրանոց հարվածներ Իսպանիա-Գերմանիա 3:4

----------


## Hayrenaser

*Մորդերատորական։ Գրառումը ջնջված է գրեք Հայերեն և Հայատառ*

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

2:0 Իսպանիան կրելույա հիմնական ժամանակում Պ1Պ1

----------


## Davo'o

Եթե Բալլակը իսկապես չխաղա Իսպանացիները գործը շատ կհեշտացնի: Բայց Բալլակը իսկական ֆուտբոլային աստղ է, իմ կարծիքով, իսկ իսկական աստղերը փայլում են ամենակարեւոր խաղերում: Բալլակից շատ բան է կախված այսօր, եթե խաղա ու լավ խաղա, ապա Գերմանիան անպայման կհաթղի, հակառակ դեպքում
A POR ELLOOOOOOOOS OEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Լեո

Էս առաջնությունում ավելի շատ հաղթեցին ոչ ֆավորիտները, քան ֆավորիտները: Էնպես որ *ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ* չեմպիոն :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> *Մորդերատորական։ Գրառումը ջնջված է գրեք Հայերեն և Հայատառ*


Մի քիչ երկար պատմություն ա, 2 բառով ասած Germany champion :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հաաաաաաա~: ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ~:
> Չեմ հասկանում` քո նման ազատասերը ոնց կարա Ռեալ երկրպագի:


Հաղթողի հոգեբանություն ունեցողներն են ՌԵԱԼ  երկրպագում , Ռեալը աղերսվում ա, «հաղթանակ» , «տիտղոս» ու « արքա» բառերի հետ :Smile: 

Բալակի ոտը պտի անդամահատած լինեն ,որ չխաղա, բայց դե հերոսանալու ա Քլոզեն :Hands Up:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հաղթողի հոգեբանություն ունեցողներն են ՌԵԱԼ  երկրպագում , Ռեալը աղերսվում ա, «հաղթանակ» , «տիտղոս» ու « արքա» բառերի հետ
> 
> Բալակի ոտը պտի անդամահատած լինեն ,որ չխաղա, բայց դե հերոսանալու ա Քլոզեն


Ռեալը ասոցացվում է "արքա", "պոլիտիկա", "փող", "բռնապետ", "ծանոթով հաղթանակ" ԲԱՌԵՐԻ եւ արտահայտությունների հետ:
Իսկ ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱՆ` "ռոմանտիկա", "գեղեցկություն", "արվեստ", "ֆուտբոլից բան ջոգող"
արտահայտությունների հետ:

----------


## Amourchik

Գիտեք միշտ զարմանում եմ որ այսօր գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ սիրողները ավելի քիչ են քան ասենք հոգեբանորեն իրենց ծանր պահող թիմերի սիրողները :Shok: Մի հատ հետադարձ հայացք գցեք ինչպիսի գեղեցիկ, ունիկալ, նուրբ ու համահունչ ֆուտբոլա խաղացել Իսպանիայի հավաքականը և ինչպիսի արյունոտ ֆուտբոլի սիրահարա Գերմանիան մենակ սաղին մաքրելով, ջարդ ու փշուր անելով ուզում են իրանց ուզածին հասնեն իսկ եթե հանկարծ ուզենան մի քիչ գեղեցիկ կամ տեխնիկապես խաղան Իսպանիան կճզմի իրանց որովհետև այսօրվա դրությաբ շատ հզորա իրանց տեխնիկան ու իրանցից ուժեղ չկար ներկայիս առաջնությունում այս հարցում:Մի խոսքով արժանի մչցակիցներ են բայց ես անձամբ գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի երկրպագու եմ հետևաբար ուզենամ չուզենամ պետքա երկրպագեմ ԻՍՊԱՆԻԱՅԻՆ :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռեալը ասոցացվում է "արքա", "պոլիտիկա", "փող", "բռնապետ", "ծանոթով հաղթանակ" ԲԱՌԵՐԻ եւ արտահայտությունների հետ:
> Իսկ ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱՆ` "ռոմանտիկա", "գեղեցկություն", "արվեստ", "ֆուտբոլից բան ջոգող"
> արտահայտությունների հետ:


Բարսելոնը եղել ու մնում ա գավառային թիմ , լացական թիմ ,որ միշտ  ղզիկավարի բողոքվել ա  Ֆրանկոյից , դե  Ֆրանկոն էլ են  ենքան թափ ուներ Եվրոպայում ,որ որ Ռեալին 5 անգամ անընդմեջ դարձրեց Եվրոպայի ամենահզոր ակումբը, ի դեպ 50-ական թվերին :LOL:  

  իսկ վաբշե էս խոսակցությունը կարելի ա շարունակել համապատասխան բաժնում :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Բարսելոնը եղել ու մնում ա գավառային թիմ , լացական թիմ ,որ միշտ  ղզիկավարի բողոքվել ա  Ֆրանկոյից , դե  Ֆրանկոն էլ են  ենքան թափ ուներ Եվրոպայում ,որ որ Ռեալին 5 անգամ անընդմեջ դարձրեց Եվրոպայի ամենահզոր ակումբը, ի դեպ 50-ական թվերին 
> 
>   իսկ վաբշե էս խոսակցությունը կարելի ա շարունակել համապատասխան բաժնում


 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
մեկել բոլոր բողոքավորներին ասեմ որ Ֆրանկոն եթե նույնիսկ մի բան էլ արել ապա դա արելա Իսպանիայի մեջ իսկ ինչ կասեք չեմպիոնների լիգայում 9 հաղթանակների մասին թե սաղ Եվրոպային Ֆրանկոն բռի մեջ թր հավաքել մինչև 2002 թվականը :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Գիտեք միշտ զարմանում եմ որ այսօր գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ սիրողները ավելի քիչ են քան ասենք հոգեբանորեն իրենց ծանր պահող թիմերի սիրողներըՄի հատ հետադարձ հայացք գցեք ինչպիսի գեղեցիկ, ունիկալ, նուրբ ու համահունչ ֆուտբոլա խաղացել Իսպանիայի հավաքականը և ինչպիսի արյունոտ ֆուտբոլի սիրահարա Գերմանիան մենակ սաղին մաքրելով, ջարդ ու փշուր անելով ուզում են իրանց ուզածին հասնեն իսկ եթե հանկարծ ուզենան մի քիչ գեղեցիկ կամ տեխնիկապես խաղան Իսպանիան կճզմի իրանց որովհետև այսօրվա դրությաբ շատ հզորա իրանց տեխնիկան ու իրանցից ուժեղ չկար ներկայիս առաջնությունում այս հարցում:Մի խոսքով արժանի մչցակիցներ են բայց ես անձամբ գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի երկրպագու եմ հետևաբար ուզենամ չուզենամ պետքա երկրպագեմ ԻՍՊԱՆԻԱՅԻՆ


Հարգելի համախոհ , գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը շատ հարաբերական ա,  բացի դա  Բալլակը կարող  է ավելի գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրել ,քան իր դիրքում խաղացող յուրաքանչյուր իսպանացի

----------


## Ֆելո

կարևորը թուրքերն ու ռուսները դուրս մնացին. հիմա ով կարողա թող հաղթի. ինձ մեկա. մենակ դիտարժան ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրեն :Cool:

----------


## Amourchik

> Հարգելի համախոհ , գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը շատ հարաբերական ա,  բացի դա  Բալլակը կարող  է ավելի գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրել ,քան իր դիրքում խաղացող յուրաքանչյուր իսպանացի


Այ ստեղ թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել քեզ հետ: չնայած շատ ցավալի ա որ այստեղ միմյանց հետ չենք համաձայնում, բայց ոչինչ հեսա Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը կսկսի էլի իրար հետ համամիտ կլինենք :Wink: Ինչևթ ակնկալում եմ գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ եթե ոչ ապա գոնե ինտրիգային և եկեք մի կողմ դնենք ամեն մեկս մեր երկրպագելը ու ամեն դեպքում ասենք թող հաղթի ուժեղագույնը :Ok:

----------


## Ռեդ

> եկեք մի կողմ դնենք ամեն մեկս մեր երկրպագելը


Համաձայն չեմ  :Stop: 



> ու ամեն դեպքում ասենք թող հաղթի ուժեղագույնը


 :Stop: 
Միշտ չի, որ հաղթում է ուժեղագույնը  :Yes:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Բալլակը որոշել ա էսօր իսպանացիներին կոխռջի ու պոզահարի… կորրիդա՜
Տորրեսի բու՜մմմը լավն էր…  բայց ծանր խաղ ա  :Sad:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բալլակի աչքն էլ հանեցին: :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

Մենակ բալաքի ռոժը վերջում տենալու հմար առժեր որ իսպանիան չեմպիոն դառնար :LOL: 

Իսպանիա~~~ :Clapping: 
Հալալա տղեքին, ափսոս որ Ռաուլը չկա, էտ առագոնեսի ինչն եմ ասել :Angry2:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Կորրիդան ավարտվեց - ցուլին տարան զիբիլանոց ( միսը վաբշե ուտելու չի )
Իսպանիա - բռավո: Բիձուկ - բռավիսսիմո: Իսկ իտալացիներն ապացուցում են, որ ֆուտբոլից հեռացել են - ոչ միայն խաղալ չգիտեն, այլ նաև դատել …
Իսպանիայի երկրպագուներին  - շնորհավորում եմ

----------


## Egern.net

> կարևորը թուրքերն ու ռուսները դուրս մնացին. հիմա ով կարողա թող հաղթի. ինձ մեկա. մենակ դիտարժան ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրեն


Ես էի ուզում գրեի....  :Smile: 

Բայց իրոք իսպանացիները արժանի են: Ամբողջ առաջնությունը նույն բարձր որակը ցուցադրեցին (ի տարբերություն ռուսների կամ նույն հոլանդացիների):

Ես էլ միանում եմ շնորհավորանքներին !

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ուռաաաաա, հաղթեցինք!!!!  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Moon

> Ուռաաաաա, հաղթեցինք!!!!


Շնորհավորում եմ ձեզ։)
Մյուս անգամ մեկ ա Գերմանիաս ա հաղթելու։

----------


## Լեո

> Էս առաջնությունում ավելի շատ հաղթեցին ոչ ֆավորիտները, քան ֆավորիտները: Էնպես որ *ԳԵՐՄԱՆԻԱ* չեմպիոն


Ինչ լավ է երբեմն սխալվել :Smile: 

Օլաա~ Իսպանիաաա~  :Clapping:

----------


## Սամվել

Ռեալիստներ առանց Ռաուլի Իսպանիան երկար ընդմիջումից հետո դառավ Չեմպիոն  :Tongue: 

Դե Խոսացե՛ք  :LOL: .. Աստ՞ղ  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ռեալիստներ առանց Ռաուլի Իսպանիան երկար ընդմիջումից հետո դառավ Չեմպիոն 
> 
> Դե Խոսացե՛ք .. Աստ՞ղ


Ընդ որում ռեալից մենակ Ռամոսն է խաղում, իսկ ԲԱՐՍԱՅԻՑ` թիմի երեք պապաները... :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ընդ որում ռեալից մենակ Ռամոսն է խաղում, իսկ ԲԱՐՍԱՅԻՑ` թիմի երեք պապաները...


Ես կասեի Մենակ Կասսիլիասն էր ԽԱՂՈՒՄ  :Ok:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ես կասեի Մենակ Կասսիլիասն էր ԽԱՂՈՒՄ


Դե ԿԱՍԻԼԻԱՍԸ ռեալից չի:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Ընդ որում ռեալից մենակ Ռամոսն է խաղում, իսկ ԲԱՐՍԱՅԻՑ` թիմի երեք պապաները...


Ես կասեի` Չավին եղանակ ստեղծեց:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ես կասեի` Չավին եղանակ ստեղծեց:


ընդ որում, երեքն էլ ԲԱՐՍԱՅԻ սաներ են..........

----------


## Սամվել

> ընդ որում, երեքն էլ ԲԱՐՍԱՅԻ սաներ են..........


Ընդ որում ամենագլխավոր եղանակ ստեղծողը /իմ կարծիքով/ էլի Բարսայի Սան Ֆաբրեգասն էր  :Ok:

----------


## Լեո

> ընդ որում, երեքն էլ ԲԱՐՍԱՅԻ սաներ են..........


Ասել եմ ու կասեմ.
*Ֆուտբոլ խաղում են 12 հոգով, հաղթում ա ԲԱՐՍԱ-ն* :Hands Up:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ընդ որում ամենագլխավոր եղանակ ստեղծողը /իմ կարծիքով/ էլի Բարսայի Սան Ֆաբրեգասն էր


Կեցցե՛Բարսելոնը

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> 2:0 Իսպանիան կրելույա հիմնական ժամանակում Պ1Պ1


այ դու կռիս , համարյա գուշակեցիր  :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

երեկ Գերմանիա չկար դաշտում

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալիստներ առանց Ռաուլի Իսպանիան երկար ընդմիջումից հետո դառավ Չեմպիոն 
> 
> Դե Խոսացե՛ք .. Աստ՞ղ


Հա ինչ. խոսում եմ: Չիմանաս, թե վախեցա :Tongue:  Ես ասել էի, որ արժանին Իսպանիան ա, բայց ասել եմ, ասում եմ ու ասելու եմ, որ էդ արագոնեսը... :Bad:  Ռաուլը պիտի գավաթը բարձրացներ, միակ մխիթարանքս էն ա, որ Կասիլիասը` թիմի կեսը ու մի բան էլ ավելին, բարձրացրեց




> Ընդ որում ամենագլխավոր եղանակ ստեղծողը /իմ կարծիքով/ էլի Բարսայի Սան Ֆաբրեգասն էր


դե լավ, էլ մի չափազանցրու, մեկնաբանն էլ ասեց, որ այսօր չերևաց Ֆաբրեգասը
հերիք ա ձեր Բարսելոնով գլուխ ցավացնեք



> Ասել եմ ու կասեմ.
> *Ֆուտբոլ խաղում են 12 հոգով, հաղթում ա ԲԱՐՍԱ-ն*


Ես էլ ուրիշ բաներ եմ ասել հենց էս քո ասածի վերաբերյալ :Tongue: 




> Ես կասեի *Մենակ Կասսիլիասն էր ԽԱՂՈՒՄ*


միակ խելքին մոտ գրառումդ :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

> միակ խելքին մոտ գրառումդ


Կասիլյասը երեկ խաղում է՞ր որ  :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կասիլյասը երեկ խաղում է՞ր որ


դե եթե ուզում ես ասես, որ գերմանացիները քիչ էին հարձակվում... բայց մեկ-մեկ վտանգավոր գրոհներ ստացվում էին,
ու Կասիլիասն էլ փորձում էր լավ ավագ լինել :Smile:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Իսպանացիք ջարդափշուր արեցին գերմանական մեքենան բոլոր հոդվածներով:
Ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում ընդամենը 1հարված  դարպասին, ճիշտ ինչպես Ռուսաստանը:

Շատ սիմվոլիկա, որ Իսպանիան 44տարի անց դառնումա չեմպիոն, իսկ Գերմանիան արդեն 12տարի "հանգստանումա":
Ու կարծում են, որ գերմանական ֆուտբոլի լավագույն տարիները անցյալում են:
Իրանց հիմնական կոզրերը խաղային կարգապահություն, ուժային պայքար, պրագմատիզմ արդեն առաջվա չափ հաջողություններ չի բերում, քանի որ ուրիշներն էլ արդեն դրանք օգտագործում են, իսկ իրենք ցանկության դեպքում էլ չեն կարա ուրիշների կոզրերը օգտագործեն:
Նեմեցները երկու ականջներն էլ կտրեն տեխնիկայի մեջ չեն կարա բրազիլացիաների կամ իսպանացիների հետ մրցեն:

----------


## Amourchik

Նախ խոսքս ուզում եմ ուղղել բոլոր Բարսելոնիստներին որ ամբողջ Իսպանիայի հավաքականը սարգեցին Բարսելոնա ու հաղթանական էլ վերագրեցին հենց նրանց:Շատ ուժեղ սխալվում եք եթե կարծում եք որ միայն Ինիեստան, Չավին կամ Պույոլն են հաղթանակ պարգևել Իսպանիային կամ որ Ֆաբրեգասը Բարսելոնի դպրոցիցա դրա համարա լավ խաղում:Ուրեմն ի գիտություն ձեզ ասեմ, որ հաղթանակ տարավ ամբողջ հավաքականը իր բոլոր անդամներով իրենք բոլորը մեծ ներդրում ունեն այս հաղթանակում ու հաղթանակը միայն այն դեպքում կարելի էր վերագրել Բարսելոնային եթե 25 հոգի որոնք ընդգրկված են հավաքականում լինեին հենց ասյտեղից, հակառակ դեպքում ուղակի չի կարելի այդպես ասելՖաբրեգասը ինչքան էլ կատալոնական դպրոցի ներկայացուցիչ է այնուամենայինվ նա ֆուտբոլիստ դարձել է Արսենալում և որ հիմա այդքան լավնա դա հենց այս ակումբի շնորհքն է և նա էլ դրա մասին բազմիցս շեշտել է:Դա նույննա որ ասեք Կեցցե Ատլետիկո Մադրիդը որ Տոռեսը եսքան լավնա միևնույննա նա լավ ֆուտբոլիստ դարձավ Լիվերպուլում, կամ ասեք Կեցցե Սևիլիան որ Ռամոսը եսքան լավնա միևնույննա նա լավ ֆուտբոլիստ դարձավ Ռեալում ու տենց կարող եմ անընդհատ շարունակել:
Մի խոսքով շնորհավորում եմ մեզ այս ամենաարժանի հավաքականի տպավորիչ հաղթանակով ու անձամբ ես այս հավաքականին ցանկանում եմ նորանոր բարձունքներ ու ասեմ որ Աշխարհի առաջնությանը նորից իրենց եմ երկրպագելու ինչպես միշտ իհարկե եթե հայտնվեն այնտեղ :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա ինչ. խոսում եմ: Չիմանաս, թե վախեցա Ես ասել էի, որ արժանին Իսպանիան ա, բայց ասել եմ, ասում եմ ու ասելու եմ, որ էդ արագոնեսը... Ռաուլը պիտի գավաթը բարձրացներ, միակ մխիթարանքս էն ա, որ Կասիլիասը` թիմի կեսը ու մի բան էլ ավելին, բարձրացրեց


Էլի եմ Ասում Ֆուտբոլը Ռաուլով չի սկսվում ու չի ավարտվում, Երկրորդը Չեմպիոններին ընդ որում ինձ թվումա ոչ ոք չի կասկածում որ Արժանի էին Իսպանացիները...
Իսկ Նպատակը Արդարացնում է Միջոցները.. Եթե Իսպանիան պետք է դառնա Եվրոպայի Չեմպիոն Ռաուլին հավաքական չհրավիրելու գնով. ապա ճիշտն էլ դա է  :Ok: 

Չնայած մարդ կա կգերադասի Ռաուլը խաղա Իսպանացիք 1/4ից ասենք թռնեն  :Tongue:  :Hands Up:  :LOL: 




> դե լավ, էլ մի չափազանցրու, մեկնաբանն էլ ասեց, որ այսօր չերևաց Ֆաբրեգասը
> հերիք ա ձեր Բարսելոնով գլուխ ցավացնեք


Գոլային պասը երևի ես տվեցի...



> միակ խելքին մոտ գրառումդ


Հա դե Կասսիլիասնելա սիրուն տղա  :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## salatik

Ափսոս որ 1 գնդակ տեսանք, գոնե 2-0 լիներ , 2 անգամ կուրախանաինք  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> Նախ խոսքս ուզում եմ ուղղել բոլոր Բարսելոնիստներին որ ամբողջ Իսպանիայի հավաքականը սարգեցին Բարսելոնա ու հաղթանական էլ վերագրեցին հենց նրանց:Շատ ուժեղ սխալվում եք եթե կարծում եք որ միայն Ինիեստան, Չավին կամ Պույոլն են հաղթանակ պարգևել Իսպանիային կամ որ Ֆաբրեգասը Բարսելոնի դպրոցիցա դրա համարա լավ խաղում:Ուրեմն ի գիտություն ձեզ ասեմ, որ հաղթանակ տարավ ամբողջ հավաքականը իր բոլոր անդամներով իրենք բոլորը մեծ ներդրում ունեն այս հաղթանակում ու հաղթանակը միայն այն դեպքում կարելի էր վերագրել Բարսելոնային եթե 25 հոգի որոնք ընդգրկված են հավաքականում լինեին հենց ասյտեղից, հակառակ դեպքում ուղակի չի կարելի այդպես ասելՖաբրեգասը ինչքան էլ կատալոնական դպրոցի ներկայացուցիչ է այնուամենայինվ նա ֆուտբոլիստ դարձել է Արսենալում և որ հիմա այդքան լավնա դա հենց այս ակումբի շնորհքն է և նա էլ դրա մասին բազմիցս շեշտել է:


Այ էսքան տեղի հետ համաձայն եմ  :Ok: 



> Դա նույննա որ ասեք Կեցցե Ատլետիկո Մադրիդը որ Տոռեսը եսքան լավնա միևնույննա նա լավ ֆուտբոլիստ դարձավ Լիվերպուլում,


Համե՞  :Shok:  Դու Աչքիս տեղյակ չես երբա գնացել Տոռեսը Լիվերպուլ ու դրանից առաջ ինքը ոնց էր խաղում  :Think:  :Xeloq:  Այ հեցն տենց էլ կասենք ինքը Ատլետիկոյումա Դառել ֆուտբոլիստ  :Cool: 



> կամ ասեք Կեցցե Սևիլիան որ Ռամոսը եսքան լավնա միևնույննա նա լավ ֆուտբոլիստ դարձավ Ռեալում ու տենց կարող եմ անընդհատ շարունակել:


Նույնն էլ Ռամոսը  :Wink:  Ռեալ գալուց արդեն ահագին լուրջ կաայացած ֆուտբոլիստ էր  :Cool: 




> Մի խոսքով շնորհավորում եմ մեզ այս ամենաարժանի հավաքականի տպավորիչ հաղթանակով ու անձամբ ես այս հավաքականին ցանկանում եմ նորանոր բարձունքներ ու ասեմ որ Աշխարհի առաջնությանը նորից իրենց եմ երկրպագելու ինչպես միշտ իհարկե եթե հայտնվեն այնտեղ


 :Love:  :Ok:  :Cool:  :Cool:  Իմ համար սկզբից էական չէր ով կհաղթի.. Բայց դե Իսպանացիները սկսեցին գեղեցիկ խաղ խաղալ ես իրանց սկսեցի երկրպագել... ու բարեբախտաբար իրանց կարողացան արժանի կերպով դառնալ Չեմպիոն... Հալալա  :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ափսոս որ 1 գնդակ տեսանք, գոնե 2-0 լիներ , 2 անգամ կուրախանաինք


ՀԱ էլի.. Ռամոսը գլխովը կամ էլ էն Դաուն Սեննան մի քիչ արագ լիներ  :Love:  :Blush:  Ափսոս... 

Բայց դե մենք էլի մի լաավ ուրախացանք  :Dance:

----------


## Amourchik

> Գոլային պասը երևի ես տվեցի...


Հենց սրա մասին էի ուզում ասեի :Smile: Տենց որ վերցնենք Իտալիայի հետ խաղում ով հաջորդ փուլ դուրս բերեց Իսպանիյաին, ռուսների հետ խաղում ով էր ժիռկովին կպցրել սեփական դարպասին կամ մասնակից էր բոլոր գրոհներին կամ որ էտ օրը ճանաչվեց լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը, կամ Բալլակի հարվածից հետո ով կանգնեց գնդակի ճանապարհին: Հիմա ինչ ասենք մեր Ռեալիստները մենակով հաղթեցին այս առաջնությունում:Եթե առանձին դրվագներով վերցնենք բոլորն էլ մի բան արել են Իսպանիայի համար դրա համար ասում եմ  հաղթելա թիմը ոչ թե բարսելոնիստները: :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Համե՞  Դու Աչքիս տեղյակ չես երբա գնացել Տոռեսը Լիվերպուլ ու դրանից առաջ ինքը ոնց էր խաղում  Այ հեցն տենց էլ կասենք ինքը Ատլետիկոյումա Դառել ֆուտբոլիստ 
> 
> Նույնն էլ Ռամոսը  Ռեալ գալուց արդեն ահագին լուրջ կաայացած ֆուտբոլիստ էր 
> 
> ՀԱ էլի.. Ռամոսը գլխովը կամ էլ էն Դաուն Սեննան մի քիչ արագ լիներ  Ափսոս... 
> 
> Բայց դե մենք էլի մի լաավ ուրախացանք


չեմ ասում գնացելա Լիվերպուլ նորա գնդակ տշել սովորել իմ ասածը էենա որ բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստ դառելա Լիվերպուլում իսկ դրանից առաջ իրան ինչ որ բան միշտ պակասում էր իսկ հիմա ոչ մի բան չի պակասում, իսկ Ռամոսը Ռեալումա Ռամոս դարձել, չնայած ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ որ բարձրակարգ եղելա բայց այս կարգի չի եղել;
ճիշտա ես էլ եմ համաձայն որ մի քանի հատ էլ կարային խփեին բայց ներեցին Գերմանիային ոչինչ կարևորը իրոք հաճույք պատճառեցին ֆուտբոլասերների կարևոր չէ Ռեալ, Բարսելոն, թե մեկ այլ ակումբ երկրպագողին գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ սիրողներին հաճույք պատճառեցին :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հենց սրա մասին էի ուզում ասեիՏենց որ վերցնենք Իտալիայի հետ խաղում ով հաջորդ փուլ դուրս բերեց Իսպանիյաին, ռուսների հետ խաղում ով էր ժիռկովին կպցրել սեփական դարպասին կամ մասնակից էր բոլոր գրոհներին կամ որ էտ օրը ճանաչվեց լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը, կամ Բալլակի հարվածից հետո ով կանգնեց գնդակի ճանապարհին: Հիմա ինչ ասենք մեր Ռեալիստները մենակով հաղթեցին այս առաջնությունում:Եթե առանձին դրվագներով վերցնենք բոլորն էլ մի բան արել են Իսպանիայի համար դրա համար ասում եմ  հաղթելա թիմը ոչ թե բարսելոնիստները:


Չէ բան չեմ ասում... ուղակի իիմ ասածը էնա որ միակ գոլային փոխանցման հեղինակ /էն էլ ինչ փոխանցման :Love: / ֆուտբոլիստին ասել չերեևաց սխալ է  :Xeloq:  Սլավիկի հերթական գլուխգործոցն էր... Իսկ Իտալիայի խաղի մասին ասվածի հետ համաձայն եմ 100%ով  :Ok: 

Համ էլ Կասսիլիասը Ռեալից չի Իսպանիայիցա  :Tongue:  :LOL:  / Աստղ հանգիս կատակ էր./  :LOL: 



> չեմ ասում գնացելա Լիվերպուլ նորա գնդակ տշել սովորել իմ ասածը էենա որ բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստ դառելա Լիվերպուլում իսկ դրանից առաջ իրան ինչ որ բան միշտ պակասում էր իսկ հիմա ոչ մի բան չի պակասում, իսկ Ռամոսը Ռեալումա Ռամոս դարձել, չնայած ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ որ բարձրակարգ եղելա բայց այս կարգի չի եղել


Չէ համաձայն չեմ  :Xeloq:  Բայց դե որ տենց ես մտածումմ ի՞նչ աեմ  :Dntknw: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> ճիշտա ես էլ եմ համաձայն որ մի քանի հատ էլ կարային խփեին բայց ներեցին Գերմանիային ոչինչ կարևորը իրոք հաճույք պատճառեցին ֆուտբոլասերների կարևոր չէ Ռեալ, Բարսելոն, թե մեկ այլ ակումբ երկրպագողին գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ սիրողներին հաճույք պատճառեցին


Այո  :Rolleyes:  :Love:   :Smile:

----------


## salatik

երեկվա խաղում լավագույնը հայտարարել են  Տոռռեսին , որի համար ուրախ եմ
Վիլյան դարձելա լավագույն ռմբարկուն ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ի, որովհետև 4 գնադակա խփել, բոլորս էլ գիտենք
Իսպանիան դարձելա չեմպիոն, էս էլ 3 հաղթանակ
միակ բանը որ էս առաջնությունում իսպանացիներին չի հասել, դա քվեարկությունների արդյունքնա, որով որոշվելա ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիսը, ով էլ դարձելա Արշավինը, շնորհավորում ենք իրան  :Ok: 
հիմա միջմայրցամաքյին խաղերին պետքա պատրաստվի Իսպանիայի հավաքականը
ովա իմանում, Ասիայի, Աֆրիկայի ու Ամերիկայի չեմպիոնները ովքեր են?

----------


## Deutschland

Նախ շնորհավորում եմ Իսպանիաի երկրպագուներին,քանի որ Իսպանիան երեկ հոյակապ ֆոտբոլ ցուցադրեց.
Իսկ Գերմանիաին կրկին անգամ մի բան չհերիքեց,ինչպես չհերիքեց 2002-ին,2006-ին,2008-ին սա կարծում եմ արդեն չափազանց է,թիմ հասնելով վճռական պահին չի կարողանում վերջին քայլը անել,իրոք դա շատ է տխրեցնում ինձ,եվ ոչ միայն ինձ այլ բոլոր Գերմանիաի երկրպագուներին.Ես համենայն դեպս գոհ եմ իմ երկրպագած թիմից,եվ ինչ էլ որ լինի... Իսկ Գերմանիաի երկրպագուներին կոչ եմ անում պահպանեք սառնասրտություն,եվ հպարտացեք որ երկրպագում եք Գերմանիաի պես հզոր հավաքականի...
DEUTSCHLAND FOREWER!!!!

----------


## Barça

> երեկվա խաղում լավագույնը հայտարարել են  Տոռռեսին , որի համար ուրախ եմ
> Վիլյան դարձելա լավագույն ռմբարկուն ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ի, որովհետև 4 գնադակա խփել, բոլորս էլ գիտենք
> Իսպանիան դարձելա չեմպիոն, էս էլ 3 հաղթանակ
> միակ բանը որ էս առաջնությունում իսպանացիներին չի հասել, դա քվեարկությունների արդյունքնա, որով որոշվելա ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիսը, ով էլ դարձելա Արշավինը, շնորհավորում ենք իրան 
> հիմա միջմայրցամաքյին խաղերին պետքա պատրաստվի Իսպանիայի հավաքականը
> ովա իմանում, Ասիայի, Աֆրիկայի ու Ամերիկայի չեմպիոնները ովքեր են?


Արշավին? լավա Ալեքսանդր Ֆրեյը չի եղել:
էտ հարցումը երևի մենակ Ռուսաստանւմ են անցկացրել:

----------


## salatik

մենակ Ռուսաստանում չեն անցկացրել, ուղղակի Ռուսաստանը շատ մեծա  :Smile:

----------


## Barça

իսկ էտ պաշտոնական ա?
որովհետև նման կարգի հարցումները անցկացնում են հեռարձակող հեռուստաընկերությունների լրագրողների միջև, ամեն երկիր մի ձայն պետքա որ ունենա, ու ռուսաստանի շատ ու քիչ լինելը պետքա որ էական դեր չխաղա:

----------


## REAL_ist

հալալա Իսպանիային, կարգին խաղացին
ինչքան Բարսայի խաղացողների շնորքներ ենքանել Ռեալի, Ֆաբրեգասնել ֆուտբոլիստ Արսենալումա դառե տակ շտո ինքը Վենգերի սաննա ոչ թե Բարսայի, Բարսայից մեջներից լավը Ինիեստան էր խաղում, բայց Ռամոսը ու Կասիլյասը պակաս լավ չխաղացին ես առաջնությանը



> Նույնն էլ Ռամոսը  Ռեալ գալուց արդեն ահագին լուրջ կաայացած ֆուտբոլիստ էր


մի տարի էր մեծ ֆուտբոլում, դրա ինչներ կայացած? :Shok: 
Իսկ Ռաուլի պահով, ետ տղեն ենքան բանա Իսպանիայի համար արել, որ հաստատ արժանի էր Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն դառնալուն, իսկ են որ ինքը Անելկա չի որ թմին իրա ներկայություն վնաս տա իրա բնավորությամբ ետ հայտնի բանա ու իրա բացակայության հետ Իսպանացիքի հաղթանակը կապելը ետքանել լուրջ չի :Wink:  բայց դե բիձեն իտոգում ճիշտ դուս եկավ :LOL: 

լավագույն խաղցողներ դեռ ՈւԵՖԱ–ն չի որոշել, մենակ թեկնածուներնեն հայտնի՝ Կասիլյաս, Սեննա, Պույոլ, Վիլյա, Բալլակ, Շվայնշտայգեր, Սնեյդեր, Մոդրիչ, Ալտինտոպ
Պույոլը ստե ինչա անում ետ չջոգի :Shok:  Ռամոսը վերջին խաղերով ավելի արժանի էր, չնայած մեկա Կասիլյասը պտի դառնա

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ջաաաան,Իսպանիան կրեց

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էլի եմ Ասում Ֆուտբոլը Ռաուլով չի սկսվում ու չի ավարտվում, Երկրորդը Չեմպիոններին ընդ որում ինձ թվումա ոչ ոք չի կասկածում որ Արժանի էին Իսպանացիները...
> Իսկ Նպատակը Արդարացնում է Միջոցները.. Եթե Իսպանիան պետք է դառնա Եվրոպայի Չեմպիոն Ռաուլին հավաքական չհրավիրելու գնով. ապա ճիշտն էլ դա է


նայած ում համար, էլի եմ ասում` ես իսպանացի չեմ ու ոչ էլ մորաքրոջս տղեն ա խաղում Իսպանիայի հավաքականում




> Չնայած մարդ կա կգերադասի Ռաուլը խաղա Իսպանացիք 1/4ից ասենք թռնեն


տենց էլ իմացի: Գուիզային հրավիրում ա, Ռաուլին չէ: Ուղղակի ձեռ ա առնում :Angry2: 




> Գոլային պասը երևի ես տվեցի...


շատ *ՌԵԱԼ* :Tongue:  գոլային պասեր եղան, ուղղակի էդ մեկը հայտնվեց դարպասում




> Հա դե Կասսիլիասնելա սիրուն տղա


ես չէի էլ կասկածում, որ ինքը դուրդ գալիս ա :Lol2:  :Jpit: 




> Համ էլ Կասսիլիասը Ռեալից չի Իսպանիայիցա  / Աստղ հանգիս կատակ էր./


ինչ էլ գիտես :LOL:

----------


## salatik

Ռեյթեր գործակալության կողմից կատարված հարցումների շնորհիվ, հրապարակել են ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ի սիմվոլիկ հավաքականի կազմը

Իկեր Կասիլաս
Սերխիո Ռամոս
Ջիորձիո Կիելլինի
Կառլես Պույոլ
Յուրի Ժիրկով
Բաստյան Շվայնշտայնգեր
Սեկս Ֆաբրեգաս
Ուիսլի Սնեյդեր
Միխայիլ Բալլակ
Լուկաշ Պոդոլսկի
Անդրեյ Արշավին

պահեստայիններ
Էդվին վան դեր Սար
Ֆիլլիպ Լամ
Պեպե
Մարկոս Սեննա
Դավիդ Վիլյա

----------


## Ֆելո

> հալալա Իսպանիային, կարգին խաղացին
> ինչքան Բարսայի խաղացողների շնորքներ ենքանել Ռեալի,


մեր մեջ ասած, ինչքան Բարսայի ու Ռեալի խաղացողների շնորքն էր, էնքան էլ Վալենսիայի խաղացողների շնորքն էր. վերջ ի վերջո հիմնական կազմի 3 խաղացողներ Վալենսիայից են :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

Բալակը մեռած էր խաղի ժամանակ , ,ուղղակի մառալնի պադձերշկա էր իրա դաշտ մնալը …
իսպանացիների համար լավ կպավ էս առաջնությունը ինչ ասեմ …
ոչ խումբն էր խումբ ,ոչ էլ իտալիան ու արդեն էյֆորիա ռուսաստանը

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Ռեալիստներ առանց Ռաուլի Իսպանիան երկար ընդմիջումից հետո դառավ Չեմպիոն


 1998 թվի ֆանտաստիկ Ռաուլը  և Ֆերնանդո Հիերոն իրանց ուսին դրած տանում էին Իսպանիային ,իսկ նրան առաջխաղացմանը խանգարեց մի հիմար բարսելոնց դարպասապահ մեյմուն  :Angry2: 
Հ.Գ.
Ծնունդտ շնորհավոր :Smile:

----------


## salatik

ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ի կողմից հայտարարված լավագույն 10 ֆուտբոլիստների անունները, որտեղ առաջատարը Արշավինն է ըստ լուրերի, պաշտոնապես կհայտարարեն երևի այսօր, կիմանանք`

Ռուսաստան - Անդրեյ Արշավին
Գերմանիա- Բալլակ , Շվայնշտայգեր
Իսպանիա - Կասիլյաս, Պույոլ, Մարկոս Սեննա, Դավիդ Վիլյա
Թուրքիա - Խամիտ Ալտինտոպ
Խորվատիա - Լուկա Մոդրիչ
Հոլլանդիա - Ուեսլի Սնեյդեր

----------


## Ambrosine

Իմ կարծիքով լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ պետք է ճանաչվի Կասիլիասը. թողել է 2 գնդակ, որսացել է 2 11մ-ոց

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Ուեֆայի տեխնիկական անալիզի խումբը լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստի ճանաչել Խավի Էրնանդեսին:
http://ru.euro2008.uefa.com/news/kin...id=729397.html
Արշավինը, որ ընդամենը 3խաղա խաղացել, որից մեկը ձախողելը էն խոսքը չի մենակ ՍՄՍ քվեարկությունով կարա լավագույն ճանաչվի: :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ուեֆայի տեխնիկական անալիզի խումբը լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստի ճանաչել Խավի Էրնանդեսին:
> http://ru.euro2008.uefa.com/news/kin...id=729397.html
> Արշավինը, որ ընդամենը 3խաղա խաղացել, որից մեկը ձախողելը էն խոսքը չի մենակ ՍՄՍ քվեարկությունով կարա լավագույն ճանաչվի:


եզրափակիչի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ, թե առաջնության? :Sad:

----------


## Amourchik

չհասկացա էտ Արշավինին ինչու են նման առավելությամբ ընտրել Եվրոպայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ ինքը դեռ շատ հաց ու պանիր պետքա ուտի որ գա համեմատվի Վիլլյայի կամ Կասիլյասի առավել ևս Կասիլյասի հետ ու դառնա Եվրոպայում լավագույնը:Ինչ արեց Արշավինը մի խաղ լավ խաղաց էլի դա Հոլանդիայի հետ խաղն էր մնացած դեպքերում ես կասեի իրենց Պավլյուչենկոն ավելի արժանի էր մի բանի քան էտի/կներեք իհարկե եթե որևէ մեկը դրան սիրումա :Bad: / :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

Արշավինը կարա մեծ ապագա ունենա, բայց կամաց-կամաց: Եթե միանգամից հայտնվի գրանդ ակումբում, կկործանվի :Wink:  Պավլյուչենկոն էլ
Արշավինը Իսպանիայի հետ խաղից հետո ասել էր, որ իրենք պարտվել են Եվրոպայի ապագա չեմպիոնին, իսկ Հիդդինգը ասել էր, որ էդ պարտությունը օգտակար կլինի նախ Արշավինի, որին բոլորը արդեն ուղարկում էին Եվրոպայի բոլոր հնարավոր գրանդ ակումբները, այնպես էլ մյուս խաղացողների համար

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Արշավինը կարա մեծ ապագա ունենա, բայց կամաց-կամաց: Եթե միանգամից հայտնվի գրանդ ակումբում, կկործանվի Պավլյուչենկոն էլ
> Արշավինը Իսպանիայի հետ խաղից հետո ասել էր, որ իրենք պարտվել են Եվրոպայի ապագա չեմպիոնին, իսկ Հիդդինգը ասել էր, որ էդ պարտությունը օգտակար կլինի նախ Արշավինի, որին բոլորը արդեն ուղարկում էին Եվրոպայի բոլոր հնարավոր գրանդ ակումբները, այնպես էլ մյուս խաղացողների համար


Դե կամաց-կամացի համար ժամանակ չունեն: Երկուսն էլ արդեն 27տարեկան են:
Իմ կարծիքով երկուսն էլ գրանդի մակարդակի չեն ձգում:
Արշավինը կարա խաղա միջակ թիմում ասենք Մանչեստր Սիթիի կարգի, իսկ Ռոմանը էտ նույն կարգի թիմում կարա նստի պահեստայինների նստարանին:
Արշավինը արդեն տեսավ Բարսելոնայում ինչ մակարդակա ու երևի իրա բախտին քար չի քցի:  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Մենակ բալաքի ռոժը վերջում տենալու հմար առժեր որ իսպանիան չեմպիոն դառնար


 :Hands Up:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Շնորհավոր Իսպանիա, մալադեց Կասիլլաս, մալադեց Տորրես   :Hands Up: 
Ցավակցում եմ Բալլաք ջան, ոչինչ, մեկ-մեկ մեծերն էլ են սխալվում  :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

Չեմպիոն ենք, վեեերջ: Էս ինչ լավ ստացվեց ամեն ինչ: :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Չեմպիոն ենք, վեեերջ: Էս ինչ լավ ստացվեց ամեն ինչ:


Արժանի էր Իսպանիան  :Yes:

----------


## Սերխիո

օդից կպավ , Դավ ջան

----------


## Մարկիզ

> օդից կպավ , Դավ ջան


 :Shok: Սաղ խաղին նեմեցները ոչ մի բան չկարողացան անել: Ի՞նչ օդից կպավ:

----------


## Սերխիո

խոսքը ոչ թե ֆինալի մասին ա, այլ ամբողջ ճանապարհի , մի հատ հաստ վալի ռաստ չեկավ…

----------


## Ambrosine

> խոսքը ոչ թե ֆինալի մասին ա, այլ ամբողջ ճանապարհի , մի հատ հաստ վալի ռաստ չեկավ…


այսինքն ում? թուրքերին? հոլանդացիներին? ում?

----------


## Ռեդ

> խոսքը ոչ թե ֆինալի մասին ա, այլ ամբողջ ճանապարհի , մի հատ հաստ վալի ռաստ չեկավ…


Ճիշտ ա խոսում Պետրոսը  :Yes:

----------


## Սամվել

> խոսքը ոչ թե ֆինալի մասին ա, այլ ամբողջ ճանապարհի , մի հատ հաստ վալի ռաստ չեկավ…


Հաղթեց Ֆրանսիային Հաղթած Իտալացիներին... հաղթեց հոլանդիային հաղթաց Ռուսներին... Հաղթեց Ֆինալում... էլ ի՞նչ հաստ Վալ մնաց  :Think:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հաղթեց Ֆինալում...


Էդ մեկը հաստ Վալ չէր  :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հաղթեց Ֆրանսիային Հաղթած Իտալացիներին... հաղթեց հոլանդիային հաղթաց Ռուսներին... Հաղթեց Ֆինալում... էլ ի՞նչ հաստ Վալ մնաց


Ետ կապ չունի ,ոնց որ ֆուտբոլ առաջին անգամ նայես ,Ֆրանսիան կամ Հոլանդիան եթե պարտվել են ,ետ դեռ չի նշանակում ,որ  իսպանիայի համար պադառկ էին …

Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց
մի հատաքրքիր  վիաճակագրություն եմ հիշել Բալակի հետ կապված ,մինչ ֆինալը ,լինելով սնահավատ , արդեն համոզված էի ,որ իսպանիան կհաղթին
ուրեմն սենց

2002 թվականւին ,երբ Բալակը խաղում էր Բայեր Լիվերկուզենում ,նրա թիմը դարձավ 
Գերմանիայի փոխչեմպիոն , ՉԼ-ի ֆինալու պարտվեց Զիդանին , իսկ հավաքակնում  զիջեց Բրազիլիային , այսինքն այդ տարի նա  եռակի փոխչեմպիոն էր…

Նույնը այս տարում , Անգլիայի փոխչեմպիոն  ,ՉԼ-ի ֆինալու պարտվեց Մ.Յ.-ին ,այստեղ էլ հավաքականով Իսպանիային պարտվեց…

եռակի փոխչեմպիոն էլ այս տարի…
––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––-

Մի վիճակագրություն ևս, որի համձայն պետք է իսպանիան հաղթեր …
2004 թվին , երբ A խմբում էին ՝Պորտուգալիան , Իսպանիան  , Ռուսասատանը , Հունաստանը ,չեմպիոնը եղավ այդ խմբից ,այս տարի էլ խումբը կրկնվեց գրեթե ,բացառությամբ պորտուգալիայից :

----------


## Սամվել

> Ետ կապ չունի ,ոնց որ ֆուտբոլ առաջին անգամ նայես ,Ֆրանսիան կամ Հոլանդիան եթե պարտվել են ,ետ դեռ չի նշանակում ,որ  իսպանիայի համար պադառկ էին …
> :


Բա ինչ անեին .. ասեին չէ ուզում ենք Ֆրանսիայի հետ խաղանք  :Think: ... եթե Ֆրանսիան էտքան կար թող հասներ Իսպանիային ու հետը խաղար  :Blush:  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց համաձայնի,որ Լամը որպես պաշտպան,եթե ոչ խայտառակ,ապա շատ վատ առաջնություն անցկացրեց...
Իսկ հարձակման գծում իրոք ստացվում էր իրա խաղը:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

իմ տեսած ամենատուֆտա առաջնություններ  թուրքերն ու  ռուսները մի քիչ հետաքրքիր դարձրին թե վաբշե զիբիլեր

----------


## salatik

արդեն պաշտոնապես հայտարարել են ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստների կազմը ու միակ իտալացին Բուֆֆոնա


դարպասապահներ
Բուֆֆոն (Իտալիա), Կասսիլիաս (Իսպանիա), Վան Դեր Սաար (Հոլանդիա)

պաշտպաններ
Բոսինգվա (Պորտուգալիա), Լամ (Գերմանիա), Մարչենա (Իսպանիա), Պեպե (Պորտուգալիա), Պույոլ (Իսպանիա), Ժիրկով (Ռուսաստան)

կիսապաշտպան
Ալտինտոպ (Թուրքիա), Մոդրիչ (Խորվատիա), Սեննա (Իսպանիա), *Խավի (Իսպանիա)*, Զիրյակով (Ռուսաստան), Բալլակ (Գերմանիա), Ֆաբրեգաս (Իսպանիա), Ինիեստա (Իսպանիա), Պոդոլսկի (Գերմանիա), Սնեյդեր (Հոլանդիա)

հարձակվողներ
Արշավիր  :Tongue: (Ռուսաստան), Պավլյուչենկո (Ռուսաստան), Տոռռես (Իսպանիա), Վիլյա (Իսպանիա)

----------


## Լեո

> արդեն պաշտոնապես հայտարարել են ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստների կազմը ու միակ իտալացին Բուֆֆոնա
> 
> 
> դարպասապահներ
> Բուֆֆոն (Իտալիա), Կասսիլիաս (Իսպանիա), Վան Դեր Սաար (Հոլանդիա)
> 
> պաշտպաններ
> Բոսինգվա (Պորտուգալիա), Լամ (Գերմանիա), Մարչենա (Իսպանիա), Պեպե (Պորտուգալիա), Պույոլ (Իսպանիա), Ժիրկով (Ռուսաստան)
> 
> ...


Սաղ համաձայն եմ, բացի Լահմից :Bad:

----------


## salatik

իսկ ես դեմ չեմ գիտես, Թուրքիայի հետ խաղում նամանավանդ շատ էլ լավ խաղում էր  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> իսկ ես դեմ չեմ գիտես, Թուրքիայի հետ խաղում նամանավանդ շատ էլ լավ խաղում էր


Ես կասեի հակառակը,Թուրքիայի դեմ խայտառակ հանդիպում անցկացրեց պաշտպանությունում...

----------


## Ambrosine

Լաաավ, սաղ հասկացանք, բա Ռամոսը ուր ա? :Angry2:  Մարչենան իրանից լավն ա կամ Պույոլը? :Angry2:

----------


## salatik

Վահիկ ջան չգիտեմ էլ պաշտպանը ինչ պետքա անի, որ լավը լինի
1 գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ, մի հատ էլ գոլային փոխանցման, քո ասած վատ խաղում

----------


## Լեո

> Լաաավ, սաղ հասկացանք, բա Ռամոսը ուր ա? Մարչենան իրանից լավն ա կամ Պույոլը?


Սպանեցիք ձեր Ռամոսով թողեցիք :Angry2:  Հասկացանք էլի: Բա՞ Պույոլին ինչի համար ես խառնում: 
Մոռացե՞լ ես ֆինալը: Քիչ մնաց Ռամոսի սխալից հետո Գերմանիան հավասարեցներ հաշիվը: Բա պաշտպանը իրավունք ու՞նի Եվրոպայի առաջնության եզրափակիչում սխալվել, հըն :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սպանեցիք ձեր Ռամոսով թողեցիք Հասկացանք էլի: Բա՞ Պույոլին ինչի համար ես խառնում: 
> Մոռացե՞լ ես ֆինալը: Քիչ մնաց Ռամոսի սխալից հետո Գերմանիան հավասարեցներ հաշիվը: Բա պաշտպանը իրավունք ու՞նի Եվրոպայի առաջնության եզրափակիչում սխալվել, հըն


Ինչի Պույոլը իմունիտետից ա օգտվում? :Angry2:  մարդ գտար, որ համեմատես Ռամոսի հետ
համ էլ ակումբցիների մեծ մասն էլ իրենց խորհրդանշական հավաքականներում տեղ հատկացրել են Ռամոսին

----------


## Լեո

> Ինչի Պույոլը իմունիտետից ա օգտվում? մարդ գտար, որ համեմատես Ռամոսի հետ
> համ էլ ակումբցիների մեծ մասն էլ իրենց խորհրդանշական հավաքականներում տեղ հատկացրել են Ռամոսին


Ես Պույոլին ու Ռամոսին չեմ համեմատել: Պարզապես հարցնում եմ, թե ինչ կապ ունի Պույոլը, որ Ռամոսը չի ընդգրկվել լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստների ցանկում:

Հ.Գ. Համենայն դեպս Պույոլը եթե Ռամոսինց լավը չէ, հաստատ վատն էլ չէ :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես Պույոլին ու Ռամոսին չեմ համեմատել: Պարզապես հարցնում եմ, թե ինչ կապ ունի Պույոլը, որ Ռամոսը չի ընդգրկվել լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստների ցանկում:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Համենայն դեպս Պույոլը եթե Ռամոսինց լավը չէ, հաստատ վատն էլ չէ


Ես էլ հենց էդ էի հարցնում, թե ինչով ա Պույոլը լավը, որ ինքը ընդգրկվել ա ցուցակում, իսկ Ռամոսը չէ? :Angry2: 
էս դու էլ ինվիզիբլ դառար?

----------


## dvgray

> Ես էլ հենց էդ էի հարցնում, թե ինչով ա Պույոլը լավը, որ ինքը ընդգրկվել ա ցուցակում, իսկ Ռամոսը չէ?
> էս դու էլ ինվիզիբլ դառար?


Նախ Պույոլի մազերը խուճուճ են, իսկ Ռամոսինը ուղիղ  :Wink: 
Հետո … իսկականից որ, բերիր Պույոլին համեմատիր Ռամոսի հետ՞  :Cool:

----------


## Amourchik

Աստղ ջան ինչու ես վիճում բա Ռամոսին կհամաեմատեն Պույոլի հետ :LOL: Մի հատ նայեք/խոսքս նրանց մասինա ովքեր Ռամոսի սխալներից են խոսում/ Ռամոսի տարիքը ու տես թե Պույոլը քանի խաղա այսպիսի մրցաշարերում անցկացրել, իսկ Ռամոսի սա առաջին ելույթն էր նման կարևոր մրցաշարում ու մի սխալը եզրափակիչում չի հաշվվում բա Պույոլը չսխալվեց մի պահ նույն եզրափակիչում երբ համարյա գոլ էին խփելու թե մենակ Ռամոսին եք ասում մի հատ նայի Ռուսաստանի հետ խաղում ինչ լավա խաղացել ու Գերմանիայի հետ խաղում էլ ինքը փրկեց Իսպանիային Բալակի հարվածից հետո եթե ուզում ես լիքը կարող եմ Ռամոսի պարգևած գեղեցիկ պահերի մասին գրեմ ու սրանով ասեմ որ հաստատ ավելի արժանի էր լինել լավագույնների ցուցակում քան Մարչենան :Cool: Ոչինչ ինքը ենքան երիտասարդա որ դեռ լիքը բան ունի ասելու իսկ պույոլի սա հավանաբար վերջին ելույթն էր Եվրոյում թող մի բանի հասնի քանի ուշ չի Ռամոսը կհասցնի ու դեռ կճանաչվի աշխարհի լավագույն պաշտպան  :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան չգիտեմ էլ պաշտպանը ինչ պետքա անի, որ լավը լինի
> 1 գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ, մի հատ էլ գոլային փոխանցման, քո ասած վատ խաղում


Պաշտպանը առաջին հերթին պետքա պաշտպանությունում հուսալի խաղ ցույց տա,հետո նոր մտածի գոլի մասին:
Իսկ ինքը էտ խաղում պաշտպանությունում անթիվ-անհամար սխալներ եր թույլ տալիս:
Իսկ Ռամոսը ճիշտա եզրափակիչում կոպիտ սխալ արեց,բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ առաջնություն անցկացրեց:

----------


## salatik

Վահիկ ջան մի գուցե հարձակվողներն են մեղավոր :Angry2: , որ պաշտպանը իրա գործը թողած գոլ խփելու մասինա մտածում:
Իսկ Ռամոսի մասին խոսք չկա, հոյակապ ֆուտբոլիստա :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

> Պաշտպանը առաջին հերթին պետքա պաշտպանությունում հուսալի խաղ ցույց տա,հետո նոր մտածի գոլի մասին:
> Իսկ ինքը էտ խաղում պաշտպանությունում անթիվ-անհամար սխալներ եր թույլ տալիս:
> Իսկ Ռամոսը ճիշտա եզրափակիչում կոպիտ սխալ արեց,բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ առաջնություն անցկացրեց:


 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Ով Ռամոսի մասին լավ բաներա ասում իրա հետ միշտ համաձայն եմ

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Վահիկ ջան մի գուցե հարձակվողներն են մեղավոր, որ պաշտպանը իրա գործը թողած գոլ խփելու մասինա մտածում:
> Իսկ Ռամոսի մասին խոսք չկա, հոյակապ ֆուտբոլիստա


 :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Ուղղակի ի գիտություն, 
բոլորս էլ իմանանք թե որ թվականին որ երկրի հավաքականն է եղել չեմպիոն, որովհետև ինձ թվումա էս թեմայի օրերը հաշված են :Cool: 

1960 - ԽՍՀՄ
1964 - Իսպանիա
1968 - Իտալիա
1972 - ԳՖՀ /Գերմանիայի  ֆեդերատիվ հանրապետություն/
1976 - Չեխոսլովակիա
1980 - ԳՖՀ
1984 - Ֆրանսիա
1988 - Հոլանդիա
1992 - Դանիա
1996 - Գերմանիա
2000 - Ֆրանսիա
2004 - Հունաստան
2008 - Իսպանիա

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նախ Պույոլի մազերը խուճուճ են, իսկ Ռամոսինը ուղիղ 
> Հետո … իսկականից որ, բերիր Պույոլին համեմատիր Ռամոսի հետ՞


եթե տենց վերցնենք, Պույոլի գլուխն էլ մեծ ա, Ռամոսինը` փոքր
Այսինքն ուզում ես ասես` Ռամոսը ով ա, որ բերիր համեմատիր Պույոլի հետ? :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հետո … իսկականից որ, բերիր Պույոլին համեմատիր Ռամոսի հետ՞


Իսկականից  որ , պույոլը ովա  :Think: , Սերխիոն ով ա :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսկականից  որ , պույոլը ովա , Սերխիոն ով ա


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ ես էլի եմ ասել ու միշտ էլ ասելու եմ Ռամոսը այնքան երիտասարդա որ հլը լիքը բան ունի ցույց տալու ու ապացուցելու աշխարհին իսկ Պույոլը թեև լավ խաղաց Եվրո2008ում սակայն ինքը էլ Ռամոսից լավը չի կարա լինի ու ավելի մեծ նվաճումներ երևի չկարողանա անի, իսկ Ռամոսը կարա ու արդեն Պույոլից լավնա իր երիտասարդ տարիքով :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Իսկականից  որ , պույոլը ովա , Սերխիոն ով ա





> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ ես էլի եմ ասել ու միշտ էլ ասելու եմ Ռամոսը այնքան երիտասարդա որ հլը լիքը բան ունի ցույց տալու ու ապացուցելու աշխարհին իսկ Պույոլը թեև լավ խաղաց Եվրո2008ում սակայն ինքը էլ Ռամոսից լավը չի կարա լինի ու ավելի մեծ նվաճումներ երևի չկարողանա անի, իսկ Ռամոսը կարա ու արդեն Պույոլից լավնա իր երիտասարդ տարիքով


Օֆֆ Չնայած համարում եմ որ սենց մտածող մարդկանց հետ անիմաստա բանավիճելը /Չնայած ինձ չի թվում որ Պետրոսը տենցա մտածում/ բայց մեկա պետքա գրեմ...

Էտ 2 տարվա Ֆուտբոլիստ Ռամոսիկը ովա դառել որ սենց իրան աստվածացնում եք ու իրոք հարգանքի արժանի վետերանից վեր եք դասում... Էն Ժամանակ երբ Պույոլը բարձրակարգ խաղ էր ցուցադրում Ռամոսը հլը նոր գնդակ տշել էր սովորում...

----------


## Amourchik

> Օֆֆ Չնայած համարում եմ որ սենց մտածող մարդկանց հետ անիմաստա բանավիճելը /Չնայած ինձ չի թվում որ Պետրոսը տենցա մտածում/ բայց մեկա պետքա գրեմ...
> 
> Էտ 2 տարվա Ֆուտբոլիստ Ռամոսիկը ովա դառել որ սենց իրան աստվածացնում եք ու իրոք հարգանքի արժանի վետերանից վեր եք դասում... Էն Ժամանակ երբ Պույոլը բարձրակարգ խաղ էր ցուցադրում Ռամոսը հլը նոր գնդակ տշել էր սովորում...


Անձամբ ես չեմ Աստվածացրել ոչ մեկին սակայն գնահատել եմ Ռամոսին ու գիտես ինչու ենք իրան ավելի վեր դասում, որովհետև ինչպես դու ես կարծում երբ Պույոլը բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում Ռամոսիկը :Angry2:  գնդակ էր տշում ուզում եմ ասեմ որ դրանից հետո նրան ավելի շատ կհարգեմ քանի որ 2 տարի առաջ գնդակ տշող ֆուտբոլիստը  այդքան տարում ավելի գրագետ ֆուտբոլ սկսեց խաղալ, քան 100 տարի խաղացող Պույոլիկը :LOL:  մի երկու տարի գնդակ տշող ֆուտբոլիստի համար շատ գրագետ ա ինչ-որ խաղում Ռամոսը երանի բոլորը որ մի 2 տարի գնդակ են տշում իրա նման ֆուտբոլիստ դառնան :Cool: համել մի երկու տարիա տշում բա որ մի քանի տարի էլ ավել տշեր հիմա դու էլ չէիր ուզենա Պուլոլին հիշատակեիր այստեղ :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ ես էլի եմ ասել ու միշտ էլ ասելու եմ Ռամոսը այնքան երիտասարդա որ հլը լիքը բան ունի ցույց տալու ու ապացուցելու աշխարհին իսկ Պույոլը թեև լավ խաղաց Եվրո2008ում սակայն ինքը էլ Ռամոսից լավը չի կարա լինի ու ավելի մեծ նվաճումներ երևի չկարողանա անի, իսկ Ռամոսը կարա ու արդեն Պույոլից լավնա իր երիտասարդ տարիքով


Պույոլը ջահել վախտ ինչ էր, որ հիմա ինչ լինի

----------


## Սամվել

> Անձամբ ես չեմ Աստվածացրել ոչ մեկին սակայն գնահատել եմ Ռամոսին ու գիտես ինչու ենք իրան ավելի վեր դասում, որովհետև ինչպես դու ես կարծում երբ Պույոլը բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում Ռամոսիկը գնդակ էր տշում ուզում եմ ասեմ որ դրանից հետո նրան ավելի շատ կհարգեմ քանի որ 2 տարի առաջ գնդակ տշող ֆուտբոլիստը  այդքան տարում ավելի գրագետ ֆուտբոլ սկսեց խաղալ, քան 100 տարի խաղացող Պույոլիկը մի երկու տարի գնդակ տշող ֆուտբոլիստի համար շատ գրագետ ա ինչ-որ խաղում Ռամոսը երանի բոլորը որ մի 2 տարի գնդակ են տշում իրա նման ֆուտբոլիստ դառնանհամել մի երկու տարիա տշում բա որ մի քանի տարի էլ ավել տշեր հիմա դու էլ չէիր ուզենա Պուլոլին հիշատակեիր այստեղ


Ասում չէ անիմաստա ում եմ ինչ ասում...
Քեզ թվումա ես 2 տարի առաջվա մասին էի ասում  :Fool: 
Չէ էլ չեմ շարունակում...



> Պույոլը ջահել վախտ ինչ էր, որ հիմա ինչ լինի


Հա երևի դու Պույոլի ջահել վախտվա խաղերը տեսել ես... 

Քո հետելա անիմաստ...

----------


## REAL_ist

համեմատելը անիմաստա, Պույալը լռիվ ուրիշ կարգի պաշտպանա, Ռամոսը ուրիշ
Ռամոսը ավելի եֆեկտնի խաղացողա, իսկ Պույոլի կարևոր հատկանիշը սխալների բացակայությունա մեկել լավա գնդակ վեկալում, բայց դե վերջին երկու տարում Պույոլից մենակ հիշողություններն են մնացել, Եվրոյում լավ տարիներներ հիշել, իսկ Ռամոսը ավելի աչքի ընկնող խաղացողա, մեծ շանսեր ունի Մալդինիի կարգի փառքի հասնելու, խաղաոճով նման են, իսկ Պույոլը ետ կարգի փառքի էլ հասնողը չի

----------


## Amourchik

> համեմատելը անիմաստա, Պույալը լռիվ ուրիշ կարգի պաշտպանա, Ռամոսը ուրիշ
> Ռամոսը ավելի եֆեկտնի խաղացողա, իսկ Պույոլի կարևոր հատկանիշը սխալների բացակայությունա մեկել լավա գնդակ վեկալում, բայց դե վերջին երկու տարում Պույոլից մենակ հիշողություններն են մնացել, Եվրոյում լավ տարիներներ հիշել, իսկ Ռամոսը ավելի աչքի ընկնող խաղացողա, մեծ շանսեր ունի Մալդինիի կարգի փառքի հասնելու, խաղաոճով նման են, իսկ Պույոլը ետ կարգի փառքի էլ հասնողը չի


 :Smile:  :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> համեմատելը անիմաստա, Պույալը լռիվ ուրիշ կարգի պաշտպանա, Ռամոսը ուրիշ
> Ռամոսը ավելի եֆեկտնի խաղացողա, իսկ Պույոլի կարևոր հատկանիշը սխալների բացակայությունա մեկել լավա գնդակ վեկալում, բայց դե վերջին երկու տարում Պույոլից մենակ հիշողություններն են մնացել, Եվրոյում լավ տարիներներ հիշել, իսկ Ռամոսը ավելի աչքի ընկնող խաղացողա, մեծ շանսեր ունի Մալդինիի կարգի փառքի հասնելու, խաղաոճով նման են, իսկ Պույոլը ետ կարգի փառքի էլ հասնողը չի


*Եթե* Հասնի  :Ok:  *Եթե* լավ բառ է  :Cool:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Իրոք, որ մեկը եզրային պաշտպանա մյուսը կենտրոնական:
Ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլում դրանք լրիվ տարբեր խնդիրներ են լուծում:

Իսպանիայի հավաքականը ընդամենը 3գնդակա բաց թողել, որից երկուսից դեպքում Պույոլը դաշտում չի եղել, իսկ երրորդը Ռուսաստանի հետ արդեն 0:3հաշվի ժամանակ բացարձակ բան չվորոշող:

Ու նկատենք, որ միակ ինչ-որ բան որոշող գոլը խփվեց Իբրահիմովիչի կողմից, երբ Ռամոսն էր Զլատանին պահում:
Ռամոսը անկասկած մեծ ապագա ունի, բայց ասել որ էս առաջնությունում Պույոլից ավելի օգտակարա եղել օբեկտիվ չի:

----------


## Amourchik

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ու նկատենք, որ միակ ինչ-որ բան որոշող գոլը խփվեց Իբրահիմովիչի կողմից, երբ Ռամոսն էր Զլատանին պահում:


հետաքրքիրա ուր էր այդ ժամանկ Պույոլը երբ Ռամոսը փորձում էր կենտոնից հեռացնել գնդակը իմ իմանալով ինքը եզրային պաշտպանա ոչ կենտոնական իսկ Պույոլը եթե տեսավ որ Ռամոսը չի հասցրել պահել Իբչահիմովիչին, ուրեմն ինքն էլ պետքա ճիշտ դիրք ընդուներ տուգանային հրապարակում ի դեպ կենտոնում ու Ռամոսի հետ միասին պայքարեր գնդակի համար սակայն իմ հիշելով գնդակի համար պայքարում էր միայն Ռամոսը :Think: Ես չեմ ժխտում որ այդ գոլի մեջ իր մեղքի բաժինը ուներ Ռամոսը, սակայն դա միայն նրանը չէր :Think:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> հետաքրքիրա ուր էր այդ ժամանկ Պույոլը երբ Ռամոսը փորձում էր կենտոնից հեռացնել գնդակը իմ իմանալով ինքը եզրային պաշտպանա ոչ կենտոնական իսկ Պույոլը եթե տեսավ որ Ռամոսը չի հասցրել պահել Իբչահիմովիչին, ուրեմն ինքն էլ պետքա ճիշտ դիրք ընդուներ տուգանային հրապարակում ի դեպ կենտոնում ու Ռամոսի հետ միասին պայքարեր գնդակի համար սակայն իմ հիշելով գնդակի համար պայքարում էր միայն ՌամոսըԵս չեմ ժխտում որ այդ գոլի մեջ իր մեղքի բաժինը ուներ Ռամոսը, սակայն դա միայն նրանը չէր


Որ հետաքրքիրա ասեմ, դրանից 10րոպե առաջ Պույոլը վնասվածք ստացավ ու փոխարինվեց: :Smile: 
Դե Ռուսասատանի խաղում էլ չփայլեց, Ժիրկովը խեղդել էր:
Բայց դե ընդանուր առաջնությանը նայելով Ռամոսը լավ խաղաց, ուղղակի Պույոլը, թե լավ խաղաց, թե ավելի ստաբիլ խաղաց:

----------


## Սամվել

> Անձամբ ես չեմ Աստվածացրել ոչ մեկին սակայն գնահատել եմ Ռամոսին ու գիտես ինչու ենք իրան ավելի վեր դասում, որովհետև ինչպես դու ես կարծում երբ Պույոլը բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում Ռամոսիկը գնդակ էր տշում ուզում եմ ասեմ որ դրանից հետո նրան ավելի շատ կհարգեմ քանի որ 2 տարի առաջ գնդակ տշող ֆուտբոլիստը  այդքան տարում ավելի գրագետ ֆուտբոլ սկսեց խաղալ, քան 100 տարի խաղացող Պույոլիկը մի երկու տարի գնդակ տշող ֆուտբոլիստի համար շատ գրագետ ա ինչ-որ խաղում Ռամոսը երանի բոլորը որ մի 2 տարի գնդակ են տշում իրա նման ֆուտբոլիստ դառնանհամել մի երկու տարիա տշում բա որ մի քանի տարի էլ ավել տշեր հիմա դու էլ չէիր ուզենա Պուլոլին հիշատակեիր այստեղ





> REAL_ist-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 				
> համեմատելը անիմաստա, Պույալը լռիվ ուրիշ կարգի պաշտպանա, Ռամոսը ուրիշ
> Ռամոսը ավելի եֆեկտնի խաղացողա, իսկ Պույոլի կարևոր հատկանիշը սխալների բացակայությունա մեկել լավա գնդակ վեկալում, բայց դե վերջին երկու տարում Պույոլից մենակ հիշողություններն են մնացել, Եվրոյում լավ տարիներներ հիշել, իսկ Ռամոսը ավելի աչքի ընկնող խաղացողա, մեծ շանսեր ունի Մալդինիի կարգի փառքի հասնելու, խաղաոճով նման են, իսկ Պույոլը ետ կարգի փառքի էլ հասնողը չի


Փաստորեն Աչքներիս առաջ մտածելակերպդ ու ֆուտբոլային գիտելիքներդ առաջընթաց են ապրում   :Hands Up:  :Wink: 



> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> հետաքրքիրա ուր էր այդ ժամանկ Պույոլը երբ Ռամոսը փորձում էր կենտոնից հեռացնել գնդակը իմ իմանալով ինքը եզրային պաշտպանա ոչ կենտոնական իսկ Պույոլը եթե տեսավ որ Ռամոսը չի հասցրել պահել Իբչահիմովիչին, ուրեմն ինքն էլ պետքա ճիշտ դիրք ընդուներ տուգանային հրապարակում ի դեպ կենտոնում ու Ռամոսի հետ միասին պայքարեր գնդակի համար սակայն իմ հիշելով գնդակի համար պայքարում էր միայն ՌամոսըԵս չեմ ժխտում որ այդ գոլի մեջ իր մեղքի բաժինը ուներ Ռամոսը, սակայն դա միայն նրանը չէր





> Որ հետաքրքիրա ասեմ, դրանից 10րոպե առաջ Պույոլը վնասվածք ստացավ ու փոխարինվեց:


Այ էս Պահը սպանեց  :Lol2:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռամոսը անկասկած մեծ ապագա ունի, բայց ասել որ էս առաջնությունում Պույոլից ավելի օգտակարա եղել օբեկտիվ չի:


եթե վերջին վճռորոշ երկու խաղերը նայենք ինչ որ տեղ ավելի լավ խաղաց Ռամոսը, բայց դե առաջնությունը երկու խաղ չի, բացի ետ երկուսից մնացածը քանդակեց, Ռամոսը , չնայած ետ իրա մեղքը չէր սաղ բիձեն էր, ասելեր առաջ չեթաս, դրա համար չէր ստացվում խաղը, իրա նման խաղցողին ազատությունա պետք

----------


## Սամվել

> եթե վերջին վճռորոշ երկու խաղերը նայենք ինչ որ տեղ ավելի լավ խաղաց Ռամոսը, բայց դե առաջնությունը երկու խաղ չի, բացի ետ երկուսից մնացածը քանդակեց, Ռամոսը , չնայած ետ իրա մեղքը չէր սաղ բիձեն էր, ասելեր առաջ չեթաս, դրա համար չէր ստացվում խաղը, իրա նման խաղցողին ազատությունա պետք


Համաձայն եմ ահագին տպավորիչ էին Ռամոսի առաջխաղացումները... 

Բայց մի բան ասեմ Ի՞նչ գիտեք Բիձեն չէր թողել  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

հարցազրույցներից ախպերս, նտվ ով էլ էին ասում, Առագոնեսը ասելեր որ շատա առաջ եթում, պետքա ավելի շատ ուշադրություն դարձնի պաշտպանությանը, հետո Ռամոսը առաջի երկու խաղը առաջ 1-2 անգամ գնաց, Առագոնեսը հակառակը սկսեց ասել :LOL:  ու տե Ռամոսը սկսեց իրա խաղը խաղալը :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> հարցազրույցներից ախպերս, նտվ ով էլ էին ասում, Առագոնեսը ասելեր որ շատա առաջ եթում, պետքա ավելի շատ ուշադրություն դարձնի պաշտպանությանը, հետո Ռամոսը առաջի երկու խաղը առաջ 1-2 անգամ գնաց, Առագոնեսը հակառակը սկսեց ասել ու տե Ռամոսը սկսեց իրա խաղը խաղալը


Տենց Պրայմը ասելա էլի  :LOL:  րէ բայց եզրայինները պետքա առաջ գնան... թե չէ մի տեսակ խաղը չի ստացվում  :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Փաստորեն Աչքներիս առաջ մտածելակերպդ ու ֆուտբոլային գիտելիքներդ առաջընթաց են ապրում


Իսկ քեզ ինչու ա թվում որ քո գիտելիքների չափով կարելի ուրիշների գիտելքները գնահատել :Think:  Ամեն դեպքում ես էլ ոնց տեսնում եմ երբեք զերծ չես մնում մարդկանց  ու իրանց կարծիքները քննադատելուց :Wink:

----------


## salatik

ժողովուրդ ինչի եք ուզում 2 տարբեր տարիքի ֆուտբոլիստների խաղը համեմատել իրար ներկա պահի դրությամբ, պարզից էլ պարզա, որ Պույոլը իրա տարիների փորձով, ավելի հասուն ֆուտբոլիստա, ավելի մեծ ճանաչում ու մրցանակներ ունի, վերջապես էդ տղեն խաղումա աշխարհի ամենասիրված ակումբում, ինչքան էլ ուզենանք կամ չուզենանք դա փաստա, գումարած դրան էլ ավագնա իրա թիմի:
Ռամոսը շատ երիտասարդա, 20 տարեկանա, առաջին անգամ 2004 թվականինա խաղացել բարձրագույն լիգայում,  ու եթե ինքը տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստ չլիներ 1 տարի հետո իրան Ռեալը չէր գնի: Էնպես, որ անիմաստա հիմա իրանց համեմատելը ու նամանավանդ վիճելը :

----------

